# My attempt to switch 'Beast Mode: ON'



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey you&#8230;welcome.

I never thought I would be starting a journal on here or anywhere. Now I've come to a conclusion that it would be good to have my own little corner of the UK-M muscleverse where I could write about what I love&#8230; and what i'm here for&#8230; bodybuilding. In addition, I hope to have a little fun and a banter along the way.

So, at the time of writing I'm 45. I was really into my training in my early twenties. Had some problems with my back and right shoulder and was scared to go back to the gym for about 20 years...

My dad died at 50, a few years ago. That was the kick start I needed. There was no way I wanted to die that early.

I start back at the gym a few years ago - a leisure centre of all things. I started to get frustrated very quickly. The lycra-clad ladies, and the young bicep boys with disco tits spending their time chatting and getting in the way.... Urgh... I had to change gyms.

Now I'm back at my original gym where I trained when I was in my 20s! Bodyworks gym in Seven Sisters/Tottenham Hale.

- a proper bodybuilding gym

- men only

- loads of space, equipment and free weights

- friendly, like-minded people

- cheap as chips

*Current Stats*

*
*

*
*

Not one for photos... But here are a couple of crappy ones I took at the gym last week. Apologies for the quality, there was not much light in the room I was in.



Height: 5' 9"

Weight: 101.3kg (223 lbs)

Neck: 18:

Chest: 46.5"

Waist: too big for now

Arms: 17.75"

Quads: 24"

I'm being coached by @big_jim_87. He is a great bloke with loads of knowledge and the right attitude to help you achieve your goals... I totally recommend his services if you need a coach.

*My Goals*

That one is easy... I want to be a big, lean, vascular fvcker...without killing or injuring myself in the process. I'm not going to be shifting humongous weights around. But I'm going to go all out to get the end result.

I don't think I'm motivated to do a show as I'm not confident enough or no way good enough... Maybe one day just to say I've done it. When I'm ready, I don't think the Zimmer frame would compliment my posing routine. I'll look more like a geriatric pole dancer. :lol:

Ok... that's enough crap about me. Hopefully, I'll see you back again soon.

Train hard, eat plenty, sleep lots!

Paul


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good luck mate.Looks like you've got everything in order to get where you want.You look good already


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice one mate. In for this! Am similar age with same attitude!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok... It's Saturday morning. I've been up since 5am as I'm not sleepy too great at the mo. Had a pre-workout shake and now I'm off to the gym to pummel the crap out of my upper body. If I have some energy left, I do 30 mins cardio as well.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck,

your a bit younger and in better shape than I am and we share the same waist measurement, even if you do look slimmer than me.

It will be interesting to see how you got on.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, good luck with everything.

You have some great size on you!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck mate, You're a decent size now.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Good luck i will eat h this with interest


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Good luck, looking big already!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

UkWardy said:


> Good luck, looking big already!





hometrainer said:


> Good luck i will eat h this with interest





PaulB said:


> Good luck mate, You're a decent size now.





Adz said:


> In mate, good luck with everything.
> 
> You have some great size on you!





BestBefore1989 said:


> Good luck,
> 
> your a bit younger and in better shape than I am and we share the same waist measurement, even if you do look slimmer than me.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how you got on.


Cheers boys! :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Right, I'm sitting in the gym cafe drinking a protein shake... Grinning from ear to ear. Had a really great upper body session.

Started off with incline DB presses 4 sets up to 40kg

Couldn't get anything heavier above me without help. Switched to asymmetric incline hammer press 2 sets of 60kg each side.

Chest wasn't completely done...so I did 2 sets of 10 cable flyes at 95kg. Now it feels fvcked.

T-Bar rows 4 sets up to 90kg

Close grip lat pull downs 2 sets up to 84kg

Shoulder press 3 sets up to 70kg

My left forearm was twinging a bit with DB curls so switched to single arm cable curls, 35kg

then high cable curls - like doing a double bicep pose 35kg. Focused on squeezing the fvck out of them at the top. Arms feel enormous after these. veins popping out everywhere. Some polish bloke pointed at them smiling. I thought he was going to cop a feel for a mo :lol:

Finished with Close grip bench press 2 sets, 20 reps each, 60kg

So now I've got a day off, then it's a new brutal routine from my sadist coach starting Monday. Looking forward to it... Bring it on! :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Watching....

Good luck mate,i have a journal of pain too,pop in...


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Watching....
> 
> Good luck mate,i have a journal of pain too,pop in...


Cheers matey.. I've been watching your progress... Bloody good job there :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks,this should be fun too!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

In buddy!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's a glorious Monday morning. I'm starting a new training routine for August today. I'm having to mentally prepare for a brutal leg session later with some exercises I've never done before.

Leg wraps.... Check

Belt...check

Triple espresso... Check

Have I remembered my spine this time and not wuss out... Check

Have a great day everyone. :thumbup1:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

musclemate said:


> It's a glorious Monday morning. I'm starting a new training routine for August today. I'm having to mentally prepare for a brutal leg session later with some exercises I've never done before.
> 
> Leg wraps.... Check
> 
> ...


Haha kill it mate

Bodyworks is one of the best gyms about


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Big ape said:


> Haha kill it mate
> 
> Bodyworks is one of the best gyms about


Cheers bud.

I use to train here in my early 20s. It has quadrupled in size now. A little shabby here and here, but they have had a recent refurb. Feel motivated when training...great bunch of blokes, I love it.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> I use to train here in my early 20s. It has quadrupled in size now. A little shabby here and here, but they have had a recent refurb. Feel motivated when training...great bunch of blokes, I love it.


Yeah probably one of the biggest gyms about, do a nice bit of grub in there aswell


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Big ape said:


> Yeah probably one of the biggest gyms about, do a nice bit of grub in there aswell


Do you currently train there mate? If so... say Hi if you see me.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Do you currently train there mate? If so... say Hi if you see me.


Not at the moment ... went to another gym just for a change of sceneary. got another month here then il be back at bodyworks. yeah will do mate maybe get a few sessions in ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Have a good one.Smash them fvcking legs


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Big ape said:


> Not at the moment ... went to another gym just for a change of sceneary. got another month here then il be back at bodyworks. yeah will do mate maybe get a few sessions in ?


Cool :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So it was leg day today... the first of a new program

Started off with a 10 min warm up in the treadmill

8 sets of lying ham curls. pyramid up and down. Followed by 4 set drop set, then partials.

Had a bit of trouble with glute ham raises. No bench for it. Tried it with a weighted BB on the floor...didn't work for me. Left it for now.

Then on to banded leg press 3-4 sets warm up increasing weight all the time. Then 3 work sets. Had to drop the weight a bit because of the resistance bands.

3 warm up sets of hack squats pyramid up followed by 3 work sets

Finally smith lunges... 2 sets to failure.

Now I'm fvcked...and I've got a bit of a headache too :wacko:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I do glute ham raises with my legs wedged in on the lat pulldown mate


----------



## Gixerdom (Jul 6, 2014)

Excellent thread mate. Really interesting and learning lots. Keep it going.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> I do glute ham raises with my legs wedged in on the lat pulldown mate


Yeah, Jim said try it on a lat pulldown. Unfortunately, the ones in my gym have really small seats. Can't get my knees close enough together to wedge myself against it properly. I ended up doing a hybrid of hyperextensions but not going too far forward, then raising myself up with my hams as high as I could get myself clenching my cheeks hard like I was in prison protecting my virtue :lol: Sort of worked... i felt it more in my hams and glutes than lower back.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice update, leg workout sounds brutal


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Now I'm back at my original gym where I trained when I was in my 20s! Bodyworks gym in Seven Sisters/Tottenham Hale.
> 
> - a proper bodybuilding gym
> 
> *- men only*


Good stuff - sounds like you're off to a flying start.

Men only? Is that serious or do you mean you've not seen any chicks there?

I'm a big fan of predominantly-male, hardcore spit 'n' sawdust gyms myself; mainly for the crowds that are on the same level (get on with it and train properly. No pink dumbbells). But curious if this place is seriously male only.. if it is, and I lived in that area, I'd be kicking the doors down to get in haha.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

kristina said:


> Good stuff - sounds like you're off to a flying start.
> 
> Men only? Is that serious or do you mean you've not seen any chicks there?
> 
> I'm a big fan of predominantly-male, hardcore spit 'n' sawdust gyms myself; mainly for the crowds that are on the same level (get on with it and train properly. No pink dumbbells). But curious if this place is seriously male only.. if it is, and I lived in that area, I'd be kicking the doors down to get in haha.


Yes Kris. It is men only. The only girl I've seen is the owner's daughter who works there.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Yes Kris. It is men only. The only girl I've seen is the owner's daughter who works there.


Haha wow amazing... damn, unfairrrr. Don't blame them though!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well today was chest and delts... It was supposed to do 2 more exercises including calves but that was on a different page. Thicko me didn't check! :lol:

New routine... I'm not into my groove yet. What I did do I smashed it and enjoyed it.

Hammer machine press 3 warm up sets of 8

3 work sets descending from 12 to 8 with 3/4 lockout

Up to 110kg

Include press 3 x 5 sets warmup

Up to 60kg

3x5 explosive

2x4 harder

2x3 really grinding

Incline DB press

3x10 with 1 second squeeze

35kg

Incline flyes

3x10 nice and slow

20kg

DB lateral raises

3x12 with slow lower

17.5 kg

Was suppose to be DB press but all the benches were in use. Switched to an old chest press machine. Can't see the weight so...

2x10 warm up

4x8 work sets with 3/4 lockout from 8 plates to 17 plates

Going to go home, shower, and stuff my face as I'm starving!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I thought I would share with you guys. I'm just finishing up my latest cycle. I've gained a stonking 7.1kg. Well pleased.

I've decided to stretch the cycle out for a few more weeks while the gains are coming and I'm losing the fat.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I've given myself an early Christmas present... i seem to be doing that rather a lot lately. :lol:

Wanted a little something to help boost my aggression and strength for the last few weeks of the cycle. Read with interest @Clubber Lang and @Spawn of Haney experiences with Androxine... and thought a big yes to that. Mtren doesn't do anything for me.

So the last 3-4 weeks of the cycle is going to look like this...

2g per week NP Rip Blend

100mg daily NP Anavar

1 amp (50mg) AP Androxine Tren Suspension 1 hour pre-workout

4iu Ansomone GH 30 mins pre-workout

Looks like some nasty crap...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That stuff looks a weird colour but hey if it works good luck with it!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Adz said:


> That stuff looks a weird colour but hey if it works good luck with it!


I'll keep you posted bud


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

musclemate said:


> I've given myself an early Christmas present... i seem to be doing that rather a lot lately. :lol:
> 
> Wanted a little something to help boost my aggression and strength for the last few weeks of the cycle. Read with interest @Clubber Lang and @Spawn of Haney experiences with Androxine... and thought a big yes to that. Mtren doesn't do anything for me.
> 
> ...


looks like a toffee Frijj lol

works a treat. My missus kept asking when i was in a bad mood, you had some Frijj **** again?? lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Crazy mofos!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Evening all... Today is back day.

I jab my pec with 1 amp of Androxine tren base an hour before the gym. Used an orange pin and when I paused to change my grip on the barrel a bit... The bloody thing clogged. All I did to free it was to pull back on the plunger slightly like you do to aspirate, then the rest went in like a dream. Then 30 mins before, I whacked in 4iu of Ansome GH.

*Meadow rows*.

This was the first time I've done this exercise.

Some warm up sets the 4 hard sets of 8, increasing the weight each time without fail 60kg

*Tbar rows*

3 warm up sets

Then 4 sets pyramiding down and increasing the weight each time 80kg

*Rack Pulls*

4 sets of 5 160kg

Superset with chins

*DB Shrugs*

2 sets if 20 with 35kg

Hard 3 sec squeeze at the top.

Jesus my traps and neck were burning

Was suppose to do banded hyper extensions but my back was feeling a bit worse for wear. So I thought it wise not to do them.

Now I'm tucking in to grilled chicken, sweet potato mash and mix veg in the gym cafe... Yum!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey @bail you got to try this androxine... You will love it buddy. And it will help your fat to melt off.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Hey @bail you got to try this androxine... You will love it buddy. And it will help your fat to melt off.


I may give it a blast 8 weeks out bud when add fast esters

am running some of that ansomone that I noticed you are also bud it's great stuff,


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> I may give it a blast 8 weeks out bud when add fast esters
> 
> am running some of that ansomone that I noticed you are also bud it's great stuff,


I switched over from hyges. Today was my first jab of it.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Normally on a Saturday I like to train first thing in the morning. Unfortunately, I'm going to have to train in the afternoon instead as I am giving a sports and remedial massage to one of my clients.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

My back is already starting to ache in a good way from yesterday's session.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> My back is already starting to ache in a good way from yesterday's session.


Awesome mate lovin the read so far i'm your silent admirer stalking inn the shadows......


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Meds*

100mg each of Tren Ace, Masteron, Test Prop.

then, 1 amp tren base in my left pec with an orange pin... no problem with jamming and 100mg Anavar 1 hour pre-workout.

Then 30 mins before, whack in 4iu of Ansomone.

*Training Session*

So its Saturday and it was arms day. First arms day in the new routine.

*Seated DB Curls*

I did these one arm at a time with a hard squeeze at the top and a pause when lowering.

Had to reduce the weight as the squeeze and pause really knocks it out of you

4 sets of 8, 22.5kg

*EZ Preacher Curls*

Well that is what i was suppose to do. Elbow was twinging a little so I did single arm cable preachers instead.

The cable gives me more freedom of movement.

Again a nice long pause on the lowering

4 sets of 4, 40 (i dunno if they were kg or lbs... felt heavy)

*Reverse BB Curls*

I did this on cables with a straight bar instead of a BB.

4 sets

12 reps +6 partials + 6 smaller partials on each set 40kg

My forearms were really pumped and vascular, and my arms were burning generally. Awesome!

*Rope Pushdowns*

4 sets, 20 reps with constant tension, no lockouts.

*Lying Extensions*

I couldn't find anyway to do these as all of the stations were busy.

I did some slow dips instead

*Close Grip Bench Press*

4 sets of 20, 50kg

Arms were really full and knackered by this stage. Had to use both arms to get my drinks bottle to my lips.

*Abs*

I started with Hanging legs raises... then thought b.ollocks, I've had enough, need to stuff my face.

Bosh...done.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Having a few days off from training because it proving to be a little difficult getting to the gym without the car. New one arrives on Friday or Saturday. Treating it as a deload, so my body will thank me... Even though I'm chomping at the bit to be training.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing well so far. Bet its hard without going the gym for a week when on cycle, it does feel good to have a break now and then though.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Adz said:


> Sounds like you are doing well so far. Bet its hard without going the gym for a week when on cycle, it does feel good to have a break now and then though.


Yeah it is a bit hard mate. Want to really smash it in the gym and get rid of the frustration. Only a few days to go!

On a good note, I'm starting to drop the fat a bit so the rip blend is doing its stuff. :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So I've just picked up my car. I opted for a Nissan 370z, and I have done a colour change on the alloys so they are jet black. I think it looks well tasty...



Back to the gym first thing in the morning... Can't wait.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Right, because of the transport issues I was having it's my first day back at the gym for a week. I was in the gym at 8am this morning, doing a little mash-up of the three missed sessions, picking a few exercises from each.

*Meds*

I ran out of Rip Blend so substituted with 100mg Tren Acetate, 100mg Test Prop ED to tide me over.

Then I had a little delivery and swapped back to my original cycle...

400mg NP Rip Blend

100mg Anavar 60 mins pre-workout

1 amp Androxine tren suspension 60 mins pre-workout

4 iu Ansomone GH 30 mins pre-workout

*Training Session*

*Machine Press*

3 warm-up sets to get the blood pumping

3 work sets starting with 12 reps down to 8, increasing the weight each set (up to 110kg)

*Incline Press*

3 warm-up sets of 5

7 work sets.The first 3 explosive movements, the 2nd 2 a bit harder, and the final 2 a real grinder. (up to 120kg)

*Incline DB Flyes*

3 sets of 10, slow and controlled with a nice squeeze (25kg)

*Rudern Rows*

3 warm-up sets

4 work sets of 8 (up to 96kg)

*Resistance Band Lateral Raises*

Interesting doing this exercise with these gradually increasing tension as you get to the top, hold and very slow down

3 sets of 15

*Single Arm Cable Preacher Curls*

1 warm-up set of 10 then,

4 sets of 5 (up to 40kg)

*Reverse BB Curl*

I love this exercise with partials, my forearms look like they are going to exploded. The partials really finish you off.

4 sets of 12 + 6 partials + 6 small partials

*Rope Pushdowns*

4 sets of 20 (up to 70kg)

I felt a bit weak during the session. I had to reduce my weights here and there. It's amazing how much strength you loose in one week! My diet has been spot on last week, and I lost nearly 3kg... not happy. Hopefully will get some of it back. Want to loose/recomp much slower.

So Sunday it a day off, then I'm back in the gym on Monday for an hard leg session. Looking forward to it. :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Meds*

400mg NP Rip Blend

100mg Anavar pre-workout

1 amp tren bases ore-workout

4iu Ansomone GH 30 mins pre-workout

*Leg Day*

10 mins on the treadmill to get the blood flowing

*Lying Leg Press*

3 warm-up sets pyramid up

4 work sets weight pyramid up, reps down

+ final set included a nasty drop set

+ 20 Partials

*leg Press with Green resistance band*

4 warm-up sets increasing weight each set

3 x 8 work sets 240kg

*hack squat*

3x 8 warm-up sets

3 x 8 work sets pyramid up

Felt a bit sick after that. Had to call it a day as I had a bit of puke in my throat and had to swallow... Yum!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Sitting in the gym scoffing down chargrilled chicken, no salt or oil, sweet potato mash and mixed veg. Kind of spicy as there is loads of cayenne pepper.

Nice!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

musclemate said:


> So I've just picked up my car. I opted for a Nissan 370z, and I have done a colour change on the alloys so they are jet black. I think it looks well tasty...
> 
> View attachment 156565
> 
> ...


I did want to ask if you were going to be in the sequel for Tokyo Drift but it actually looks quite smart to be fair 

(happy now)


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Currently my diet consists of 7-8 meals, 3 hours a part. Carbs are timed to pre-workout shakes and the following two meals. I have minimal carbs on non-training/cardio days.

So an average day with evening training may look like this...

*Meal 1*

6 poached eggs, spoon of Pb

*Meal 2*

Chicken, veg, nuts

*Meal 3*

Chicken, turkey, or beef steak mince (5% fat), Veg and nuts

*Meal 4 pre-workout*

Whey, rice flour or gluten free oats, peanut butter

*Meal 5 intra-workout*

Glutamine, creatine, BCAA, EAA

*Meal 6 post workout meal*

Chicken or turkey, veg, white potato

*Meal 7*

Chicken, sweet potato, veg

*Meal 8 pre-bed*

Mixed protein shake, casein, or 0% fat Greek yogurt with a scoop of chocolate whey


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I did want to ask if you were going to be in the sequel for Tokyo Drift but it actually looks quite smart to be fair
> 
> (happy now)


3.7 L, 0-60 in 5.2 seconds.... And it makes me grin when I just nudge the accelerator.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Just seen this mate! Looks like you're very regimented with everything.

Nice car btw


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Just seen this mate! Looks like you're very regimented with everything.
> 
> Nice car btw


Thanks bud... You have to be organised otherwise it is just not going to happen. And it's also thanks to my coach @big_jim_87. In the last year I've made tons of progress.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Thanks bud... You have to be organised otherwise it is just not going to happen. And it's also thanks to my coach @big_jim_87. In the last year I've made tons of progress.


Agreed made, nothing wrong with OCD! Think we all have it lol

Yeah he knows his stuff doesn't he!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

musclemate said:


> 3.7 L, 0-60 in 5.2 seconds.... And it makes me grin when I just nudge the accelerator.


Pretty quick then too! Bet the petrol bill isn't quite as nice though!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Update from Tuesday evening...

Pre-workout meds as normal

*Chest & Delts*

*Machine Press*

3 x 8 warm-up sets

3 x 12, 10, 8 work sets with 3/4 lock-out

*Incline Press*

3 x 5 warm-up sets

3 x 5 explosive reps

2 x 4 harder

2 x 3 real grinders

*Incline DB Press*

3 x 10, 1 sec hard squeeze at the top 30kg

*Cable Flyes*

3 x 10, hard squeeze at the top 96kg

*Lateral Raises*

Was suppose to be DBs but I did machine for a change

3 x 12, pause at the top, slow return 55kg

Then I called it a day.

Ordered grilled chicken, sweet potato mash and mix veg in the gym cafe


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm taking a week off work wrapped around the bank holiday. During this time I'm gong to be training in the morning - which I prefer anyway as I have much more drive and energy.

So today is back day... Will post an update later. Have a great day everyone! :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Back Day*

Guzzled down a pre-workout shake with whey and MCT, whacked in some tren suspension... And off to the gym 60 mins later.

*Meadow Rows*

2-3 warm-up sets

3 x 8 work sets (80kg)

*Rudern Rows*

2 x 10 (105kg)

*T-Bar Rows*

With a dead stop

3x 10 warm-up sets

4 work sets... 10, 8, 6, 6 (100kg)

*Rack Pulls*

4 x 5 (140kg)

*DB Shoulder Press*

3 x 8 32.5kg

*Machine Shoulder Press*

4 sets (weight each side)

45 x 10

55 x 8

65 x 6

75 x 6 (150 PB)

Now I'm munching my usual in the gym cafe... Grilled chicken, sweet pot, mixed veg.

It was a really good session. I felt strong, and my lower back continues to hold up (touch wood)


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So here are some pics from today... sorry about the quality. I should really take them somewhere where there is more light.

...and yes, I know I'm not the leanest of people... but i'm working on it (in between the jaffa cakes :whistling: )


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's *gun day* in the musclemate household. Off to the gym in about 40 mins.

400mg of NP Rip Blend in my left glute

As a little experiment, I've jabbed the tren base in to my right bicep for a change.

I'll also jab 4ius of Ansomone GH 30 mins beforehand.

A pre-workout shake consisting of 50g blended protein and 10g MCT

..and the all important triple espresso for that little lift! 

I weighed myself after having a morning dump and i'm 95.8kg, Down from my peak in this cycle of 102.6kg. Weight has seemed to stabilise now and is on its way up again.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Gun Day*

*Seated Single Arm DB Curls (Concentration Curls)*

Hard squeeze at the top

Very slow negative

4 Sets of 8 20kg - 27.5kg

*EZ Preacher Curls*

Hard squeeze followed by 5 second negative

4 sets of 4, 40kg

Arms are quite pumped by this stage

*Reverse BB Cable Curls*

4 sets of 12 followed by 6 partials, then 6 really small partials

This is quite hard, and my arms and forearms have blown up and I'm really feeling the burn during the partials

*Rope Tricep Pushdowns*

4 sets of 20, no lockout, no flex, continous tension, not relying on momentum. 60kg

*Lying DB Extensions*

4 sets of 6, 17.5kg, 5 second negatives

*Close Grip Bench Press (Smith)*

4 sets of 20, just to completely fvck my triceps and flush them through with blood.

*Post training Grub*

6 poached eggs on 1 slice of toast, no butter

Having a few problems raising the fork to my mouth because my arms are completely shot.

That's me done. Next session is on Monday morning... Legs! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work mate, looking big!!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice work mate, looking big!!


Cheers mate. I'm really pushing myself at the moment. Bloody hard work.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> It's *gun day* in the musclemate household. Off to the gym in about 40 mins.
> 
> 400mg of NP Rip Blend in my left glute
> 
> ...


How you finding the ansomone comparison to hyge bro?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Cheers mate. I'm really pushing myself at the moment. Bloody hard work.


Nice to be "in the zone" mate. I love it when it's all I think about, makes a huge difference with everything IMO

Keep it up


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> How you finding the ansomone comparison to hyge bro?


I don't normally get much from GH except easier recovery... being slighter older. With the Ansomone I've had a few tingles so it is definitely stronger stuff. I think I'll use it when on cycle, then switch to the cheaper hyge for normal use.

How's your gut holding up.. Or should I say 'in' bud?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Took the better half out to breakfast this morning. Went t this little French place in one of the back streets of Islington called La Peche Mignon.

I thought I would relax the diet slightly and had 5 poached eggs on toast, 2 flat whites, 1L of water and a really delicious pain aux raisin.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Bank holiday Monday and my gym has just opened so I'm off to smash the crap out of my legs...


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Chest & Delts Day*

Feeling quite strong and motivated this morning, had my usual tren base 1 hour and 4iu Ansomine 30 mins beforehand.

400mg NP Rip Blend to keep the blood levels up.

*Machine Press*

3/4, no lockout

3 x 8 Warm-up sets 40-80kg

3 x work sets, defending reps 12, 10, 8 100-120kg

*Incline Press*

3 x 5 Warm-up sets 80kg

3 x 5 Explosive sets 100-110kg

2 x 4 Slower and harder sets 120kg

2 x 3 real grinders 120-140kg

*Slight Incline DB Press*

1 second flex at top of movement

2 x 10 30kg

2 x 10 40kg

*Cable Flyes*

Hard squeeze at the top

3 x 10 75-96kg

*DB Lateral Raise*

Slow negatives

3 x 10, 17.5kg

*hammer Shoulder Press*

4 x 8, 80-120kg

3/4 no lockout

Last set was hard, had to do 4 slow partials to make up the reps

*Rear Delt Flyes superset with Facepulls*

15 reps continuous tension 60kg

60kg face pulls with a second flex at the top.

All done... I'm starving!

...and an apology for being a lazy git and not writing up my leg session from Monday.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I said this would be a "warts and all" journal. Well today's session was fvcking s.hit. Felt a bit queasy when I woke up this morning. Had a protein/mct shake and a slice of toast to try and settle my stomach.

So it's *back day*

*Single Arm Rudern Rows*

I love this exercise.

It was suppose to be meadow rows, but I didn't want to bend over in case I threw up.

3 x 10 warm-up sets

4 x 8 work sets 60kg to 80kg each side

*T-Bar Rows*

I opted to use the t bar that supports the torso... Big mistake

2 x 10 warm-up sets

60kg x 10

70kg x 6

1 x throw-up over the t bar! 

After I cleared it up, I had 10 mins rest. I wanted to get back to my session. I thought I would avoid rack pulls...

*Lat Pull down*

2 sets of 75kg x 6

I give up on today :confused1:

I've had enough... Going home and try and eat something.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> I said this would be a "warts and all" journal. Well today's session was fvcking s.hit. Felt a bit queasy when I woke up this morning. Had a protein/mct shake and a slice of toast to try and settle my stomach.
> 
> So it's *back day*
> 
> ...


Haha just read this threw up over the bar x1

at least you got down their mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> Haha just read this threw up over the bar x1
> 
> at least you got down their mate


LOL...I tried. I managed to eat something and keep it down when I got home. But I fell asleep, and I've just awoke at 4:20pm! Must have got a 24 hour bug of some kind (well I hope it's 24 hour)


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Arms Day*

I'm feeling much better than yesterday. It must have been a 24 hour thing...which is good.

I'm this is my last jab of my cycle so in went 400mg of NP Rip Blend...100mg Anavar, and 4iu Ansomone GH pre-workout.

My Nebido shot is due on Monday, and I've decided to add 250mg AP Indujet every 10 days for a little cruise.

*Seated DB Concentration Curls *

Hard flex at the top of the movement

5 sets of 8, 20kg to 25kg

*EZ Preacher Curls*

5 second negatives

4 sets of 4, 30kg to 50kg

*Reverse BB Curls*

4 sets of 12, with 6 partials in each set 40kg

*rope Hammer Curls*

3 set of 12, 40kg to 60kg

*Rope Pushdowns*

Continuous tension no lockout

4 sets of 20, 50kg to 60kg

*Lying DB Extensions*

5 second pause on lower...killers

4 sets of 6 17.5kg

*Crunches in a chair*

10 plates, 25 reps, 4 sets

*Cable pulldown Crunches*

3 sets of 15, 70kg

*Post-workout Grub*

Grilled chicken, sweet Potato mash, mixed veg

Bosh... Job done. :thumbup1:

I'm back to training in the evening next week as I'm back to work.

This weekend I'm driving up to Liverpool to see the Mondrian exhibition at the Tate gallery.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Leg Day*

New month, slightly updated routine, and a new diet. Now I'm on a cruise consisting of 250mg AP Indujet per week, and I'm doing 2iu in the morning and 2iu in the evening of Ansomone GH every day. Also, I couldn't get an appointment with the nurse for my Nebido jab, so I did it myself.

*Lying Leg Curls*

2-3 Sets warm-up. 12, 10, 8 reps, increasing weight each set

12 / 10 / 8 / 6 reps pyramid weight up

12 / 10 / 8 / 6 reps + Drop Set

25 partials

Phew!

*Single Leg Press*

Done with a very high foot placement

3 sets of 8, 110kg to 180kg

*Leg Press with Resistance Bands*

Pyramid up until can't do 8 reps

3-4 warm-up sets 160kg - 210kg

4 sets of 8, 240kg to 300kg

*Hack Squats*

2 warm-up sets

3 sets of 8

*Leg Extensions*

Was suppose to do lunges but my balances is ****.

Did these on a really old extension machine with no weight markings

3 sets of 10, 4-10 plates

*Pistol Squats (Single Leg Body Weight Squats)*

2 sets of 12

That's my job done! Need food... hungry :thumbup1:

*Post Workout Grub*

Chargrilled Chicken breast

Pasta (no sauce)

Light garlic Mayo for flavour


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> *Leg Day*
> 
> New month, slightly updated routine, and a new diet. Now I'm on a cruise consisting of 250mg AP Indujet per week, and I'm doing 2iu in the morning and 2iu in the evening of Ansomone GH every day. Also, I couldn't get an appointment with the nurse for my Nebido jab, so I did it myself.
> 
> ...


How's the ansomone going bud I did like it don't know if it is worth extra funds in comparison to hyge though


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> How's the ansomone going bud I did like it don't know if it is worth extra funds in comparison to hyge though


If you can afford it mate I would stick with it. Yes, it's more expensive but you have to use half of what you would use with hyge...and it is still stronger. I've decided to stick with it during my cruise and do 2iu in the morning and 2iu in the evening 6 days a week. You would have to whack in 8iu-10iu of hyge to match it.

Have you tried AP Androxine (tren suspension) yet. It will do wonders for your fat loss bud and your aggression and strength will go up to... Plus you will feel really horny. The missus wouldn't know what's hit her. :lol:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Morning boys and gals. Last night was...

*Chest, Delts, and Calves Days*

*Hammer Machine Bench Press*

Felt a bit weaker for some reason. Was really feeling it in my left pec.

3 sets of 8 Warm-up 40-80kg

3 work sets of 12, 10, 8 (80-100kg)

*Incline Chest Press*

Chest seemed fine during this one, maybe I needed more stretching before I started my first exercise.

3 sets of 5 warm-up

3 sets of 5 explosive sets 90kg

2 sets of 4 harder and slower 110kg

2 sets of 3 real grinders 120kg

*Incline DB Press*

3 sets of 10, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

*Cable Flyes*

3 sets of 10 nice and slow 75kg, 89kg, 96kg

*DB Lateral Raises*

Again felt slightly weaker today, dropped the weight from 20kg to 15kg

Flex at the top and 3 seconds lower

3 sets 12 reps, 10, 8

*DB Shoulder Press*

3/4s no lock-out for constant tension, with belt to support back

4 sets of 8, 50kg

*Cable Rear Delt Flyes superset with Facepulls*

Both exercises with a 1 seconds fleet at the top of the movement

68/15 SS 70/10

*Standing Calve Raises*

8 sets of 8 + 8 partials, no more than 60 seconds rest.

OMG burning, burning, burning!

*Post Work-out Grub*

Grilled Chicken

Pasta with a squirt of tomato paste

bit of light garlic mayo

Job done! Rest day Thursday, back in the gym on Friday with my favourite body part.... back! 

Smell ya later


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> If you can afford it mate I would stick with it. Yes, it's more expensive but you have to use half of what you would use with hyge...and it is still stronger. I've decided to stick with it during my cruise and do 2iu in the morning and 2iu in the evening 6 days a week. You would have to whack in 8iu-10iu of hyge to match it.
> 
> Have you tried AP Androxine (tren suspension) yet. It will do wonders for your fat loss bud and your aggression and strength will go up to... Plus you will feel really horny. The missus wouldn't know what's hit her. :lol:


I did find alot of fat loss with 4iu a day Tbh

So may give it ago again

It'll Def be on the cards in the off season mate just don't think I got enough energy atm to make good use of it rather use it as a building block rather thaN a fat loss tool

Lol she has enough trouble as it is beating me away with the broom lol


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Big guy !


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*It's that time again... Back Day*

As you know know, I'm cruising on Sustanon. I'm starting to miss being on cycle. I think it is because I really enjoyed my last one. Can't wait (but I will) for the next one to start!

Hello I'm Paul, and I'm an addict! :lol:

Right, let's get down to business...

*Meadow Rows*

I'm starting to fall in love with these. I can feel my back getting thicker because of them. In addition, it stays tighter and achy for longer.

Kicked off with 2 warm-up sets

4 work sets of 8, 40-80kg

The 80kg felt very heavy and I only managed 7 reps instead of 8

*T-Bar Rows with dead stop*

So with these I do stop, but not on the floor. I like to keep hold of the weight and let it actively stretch the whole of my back, then power up, hold, then down. Awesome!

*Rack Pulls*

I have to be a bit careful with any exercise that compress my spine due to my old accident. So I'm not shifting loads of weight here. But each movement is slow and deliberate, with a squeeze at the top. It still fvcks you up!

Just 5 sets of 5

Started with 100kg to 160kg

*Lat Pulldown*

Pull down hard, and squeeze, then slow negative movement.

6 sets of 6

61kg to 136kg - the full stack and a personal best for reps. I don't do any of these single PB lifts... Waste of time.

*DB Shrugs*

2 sets of 20 with a 3 sec flex at the top of the movement. 37.5kg

I wanted to do an extra exercise to really knacker my traps as my grip was giving out. I try not to use straps, gloves etc when possible.

*Hammer Shrugs*

2 sets 15, 140kg

*Post Workout Grub*

Grilled Chicken

Penne Pasta

Salad, no dressing

What I really fancy is a tub of Carte D'or Mascarpone Cherry with pistachios.... Yum... But I won't! I'm trying to be a good boy.

Job done! Back in the gym in the morning for a stonking session of arms, abs, and calves.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I can't get rid of this idea that I need something sweet so I've taken a 250g tub of quark and mixed with a scoop if natural chocolate impact whey.

*Nutritional breakdown*

50g Mixed Protein Source

6.2g Carbs

1.9g Fat

Delicious and a great meal...try some :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Tell you what's another nice treat for sweet cravings, a sachet of sugar free jelly mixed with quark. Make the jelly up as usual then add the quark, mix that in and leave to set as normal, lovely.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Tell you what's another nice treat for sweet cravings, a sachet of sugar free jelly mixed with quark. Make the jelly up as usual then add the quark, mix that in and leave to set as normal, lovely.


Cheers Keeks


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Arms, Abs and Calves Day*

Woke up and had my ritual cup of tea, a caffeine tablet, and 4iu GH.

A nice leisurely drive to the gym with Lazy Dog pumping out from the stereo.

In the gym at 9am ready to go.

*Concentration Curls*

1 second flex at the top and a 5 second negative

3 warm-up sets

4 sets of 8, 22.5kg

*EZ Preacher Curls*

Again, a 5 second negative

4 sets of 4, 30-40kg

*High Cable Curls*

Basically doing a double bicep pose with cables

3 sets of 10,

20, 30, 40kg

*Reverse Curls*

My arms especially the forearms get a huge pump from these... Love 'em

4 sets of 12 + 6 big partials + 6 small partials 40kg

*Rope Pushdowns *

Constant tension, no flex or lockout, really gets the blood into the triceps

3 sets of 20, 70kg

1 set of 18, 55kg

*Close Grip Bench Press*

4 sets of 20, 40kg

*Weighted Hammer Dips*

3 sets to failure, 40kg, 80kg, 100kg

*Standing Calf Raises*

8 sets of 8 + 8 partials out of the bottom of the movement

maximum of 60 seconds rest only between sets

88kg to 124kg

*Pulldown Cable Crunches*

3 sets of 20

70kg, 85kg, 95kg (full stack)

*Weighted Chair Crunches*

Breathe out hard at the peak of the crunch to really squeeze the abs

3 sets of 20, 10 plates to 13 plates (no measurements on them)

*Post Workout Grub*

I forgot to pack an oat/whey isolate drink so instead I had 2 scoops of gym whey with water, a banana, and a bowl of porridge with no salt or sugar. It really filled a big hole!

Bosh.. Job done for the week :thumb:

Next session is on Tuesday, when it is smash the c.rap out of my legs day.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Each Saturday morning I weigh myself after my morning toilet habits before eating anything. I thought I would just share that... well my weight progress anyway.










So the first part of the year was when I was dieting down, and the second part was on a cycle, now i'm cruising


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Each Saturday morning I weigh myself after my morning toilet habits before eating anything. I thought I would just share that... well my weight progress anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's spot on mate! I'll copy that idea lol


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

musclemate said:


> I said this would be a "warts and all" journal. Well today's session was fvcking s.hit. Felt a bit queasy when I woke up this morning. Had a protein/mct shake and a slice of toast to try and settle my stomach.
> 
> So it's *back day*
> 
> ...


PMSL that's the way to do it mate, when ya gotta do a technicolour yawn ya gotta do it!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That graph is s great idea


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What do you use to plot that graph mate. Want to do the same.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> What do you use to plot that graph mate. Want to do the same.


I use Numbers on an Apple Mac. I think I can save as an Excel spreadsheet if people want it. Happy to upload it.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Can't sleep. My brain just won't shut up. Got up and popped a melatonin and drank some warm milk with fresh ginger and honey. Doesn't help the missus is snoring like a storm trooper.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

musclemate said:


> Can't sleep. My brain just won't shut up. Got up and popped a melatonin and drank some warm milk with fresh ginger and honey. Doesn't help the missus is snoring like a storm trooper.


I have to wear sound deadening ear plugs for this reason.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I have to wear sound deadening ear plugs for this reason.


Because Musclemate's mrs is that loud?

:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Because Musclemate's mrs is that loud?
> 
> :lol:


Lol yeah just read that back it doesn't sound right does it lol.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*It's Leg Day!*

Start off with 10 mins on the treadmill to get the blood pumping and my legs warmed up. Then...

*Lying Leg Curls*

3 warm-up Sets

8 work sets + drop set

35kg - 50kg

Reps 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 / 12 / 10 / 8/ 6

*Single Leg Press*

Foot high on the foot plate to engage the hams and glute tie-in

3 sets of 8 each leg

110kg to 190kg

*Leg Press with Resistance Bands*

Really grown to love these. The bands really make you strain to get to the top of the movement. I'm huffing and puffing and turning quite red!

2 warm-up sets 170kg for 12

4 sets of 8

190kg / 290kg / 330kg / 330kg

*Reverse Hack Squat*

Never done this before. Always wary of squatting due to back injury. I found I can now do normal hack squats so I thought I would try these. Not a lot of weight...focussed on movement.

It felt comfortable. next time I'll wear a belt and push the weight up to 120kg for a test.

3 sets of 8 40kg / 80kg / 80kg

*single Leg Hammer Extension*

My legs are a bit fvcked right now...especially the tear drops...but here goes

3 sets to failure

35kg / 45Kg / 55kg per leg

*Post Training Grub*

Grilled Plain Chicken Breast

Pasta, no sauce

Fried egg on top

Went home and had a shower...

Then an hour later stuffed my face with a carton of Quark, big scoop of chocolate whey, and a slice of wholemeal toast and marmite!

Off to bed now with a mug of warm milk with fresh ginger.

Night night chaps


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Chest, Delts & Calves Day*

*Hammer Bench Press*

3 sets off 8 to warm-up 40kg to 80kg

3 work sets

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 8

*Incline Chest Press*

3 sets of 5 warm up 70kg

3 sets of 5 explosive movement 90kg

2 sets of 4 harder 100kg

2 sets of 3 real slow grinders 110kg

*Incline DB Press*

3 sets of 10 with a nice squeeze at the top

32.5kg / 35kg / 35kg

*Incline DB Flyes*

3 sets of 10 slow and controlled

20kg / 25kg / 20kg

*Cable Flyes*

4 sets of 9

68kg to 96kg... Nice

*DB Lateral Raises*

2 sets of 12 with a flex at the top and 3 second negative 15kg

*DB Shoulder Press*

4 sets of 8, no lockout

50kg / 55kg / 55kg / 60kg x 3 + 55kg x 4

+ 8 partials

Really pleased as 60kg is my personal best for DB Press. had some difficulty getting them above my head for the first rep. Was very wary as I felt something in my shoulder to had to stop.

Hey @Chelsea, have you got above your 50s yet mate? :whistling:

*Machine Rear Laterals superset with Facepulls*

Laterals Face Pulls

68kg x 12. 70kg x 12

75kg x 12. 85kg x 12

80kg x 12. 95kg (full stack) x 12

*standing Calf Raises*

8 sets of 8 + 8 partials for every set

106kg to 133kg

*Post Workout Grub*

Plain Grilled Chicken

Pasta

salad

Holy day of rest tomorrow... Back in the gym on Friday for a nice and heavy back session.... I love working my back!

Smell ya later fellas


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

musclemate said:


> *
> **DB Shoulder Press*
> 
> 4 sets of 8, no lockout
> ...


Have I had my 50kg dumbells up at my gym.....erm many many times my friend and for many many reps as shown below.....all the way back in Feb, enjoy


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*it's Back Blaster Day!*

Slightly embarrassing today. I was farting and burping really loudly as I strained on some of my sets. Kept having to say sorry for the cloud of death to the nearest 3 or 4 blokes. So much for gluten free oats! :whistling:

Let's get down to business...

*Meadow Rows*

So... 2 warmup sets to ease myself in with just 20kg

Then 4 sets of 8 reps. 60kg / 70kg / 70kg / 70kg

That's 10kg up from last week.

*T-Bar Rows*

Hard pull up with a hanging dead stop.

2 set of 10 warm-up with 40kg

Then 4 sets of 10 / 8 / 6 / 6

Increasing the weight each set 60kg / 70kg / 80kg / 80kg

Again 20kg increase from last week. Sweeet!

*Hammer Single Arm MTS Front Row*

Wanted to change things up for today so I put this in instead of rack pulls

5 sets of 8

60kg / 60kg / 70kg / 70kg / 70kg

By this time my back feels extremely full and pumped.

*rack Pulls*

I felt a little guilty so I thought I would do a couple of light sets of rack pulls which ended up as 5

80kg / 110kg / 130kg / 150kg / 160kg

*DB Shrugs*

With these it is a hard squeeze at the top for 3 secs

40kg / 12

40kg / 15

52.5kg / 10

Job done! Back feels bloody huge.

*Post Workout Grub*

Plain grilled Chicken

Small jacket potato with a small knob of butter (yes, I said knob... Woo hoo)

I'm looking forward to tomorrow morning as it's smash the crap out of my arms day! Bring it on.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Arms Day*

I woke up and 6 this morning and felt quite good. My back aches a little from yesterday's effort. Whacked in some GH, had a triple espresso, was in the gym at 8:45am.

Kicked off the session with a bit of stretching...

*Seated DB Curls*

2 warm-up sets to get the blood pumping

4 sets of 8 17.5kg to 25kg

*EZ Bar Preacher Curls*

5 sets of 5 with a 5 sec pause half way down... Killer

20kg / 30kg / 40kg / 50kg / 50kg

*BB Reverse Curls*

4 sets of 12 with 6 + 6 Partials on each set

40kg - 50kg

*Single Arm Cable Preacher Curls*

3 sets of 8, 35kg

*Rope Tricep Pushdowns*

Constant tension, no flexing or stretching with this one

4 sets of 20, 70-80kg

*DB Lying Extensions*

4 sets of 6, pause for 5 secs in downward movement. focus on form not weight.

15kg

*Close Grip Bench Press*

3 sets of 20 with 20kg / 40kg / 50kg

*Standing Calf Raises*

Maximum 60 seconds rest between sets

8 sets of 8 + 8 partials each set

88kg to 142kg

*Weighted Chair Crunches*

4 sets of 20

11 plates to 15 Plates

I've had enough and want to eat something....

*Post Workout Grub*

Porridge no sugar

Banana

2 scoops of chocolate whey with water.

Have a great weekend peeps! :thumb:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Leg Day!*

I was looking forward to this session all day. It started off a bit weak and disappointing. Maybe I was hyped because my last leg session was great. Anyway, down to business...

10 mins in the treadmill to get the blood and heart pumping and a decent warmup.

*Lying Leg Curls*

2 warmup sets of 10

3 sets of 8 30-40kg... Really ****e.

*Single Leg Press*

Leg very high to hit the glute/ham tie-ins

3 sets of 8 each leg, 150kg / 150kg / 170kg

3 reps of 190kg

*Leg Press with Resistance Bands*

3 warm up sets of 10 reps, 160kg / 200kg / 200kg

240kg x 10

280kg x 10

320kg x 8

320kg x 8

320kg x 4

Next I was suppose to do Hack Squats, bit the machine I find comfortable was being used. So a little experiment testing my back. I decided to go for squats on a sledge so my back is fully supported.

*Sledge Squats*

Work out ok. Only a very small amount of pressure on back which could be solved with a belt. Maybe one for you @Suprakill4 ?

210kg x 10

290kg x 10

350kg x 8

*single Leg Extension*

I prefer doing these asymmetrical as I can focus effort and energy better.

35kg / 10 - 10

45kg / 10 - 10

55kg / 10 - 10

My quads are burning and are really hard. Was going to go upstairs and have a sun bed... I couldn't walk properly up the stairs... Jesus! It was worse trying to come down the 5 steps! :lol:

*Post Pummelling Grub*

Plain grilled chicken

Pasta

Light garlic mayo for flavour and fats

Job done! :thumbup1:

Tomorrow it's chest, delts and calves day.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

These like the hack squats on a sliding sledge at an angle? If so yeah got these in my current routine. Trainings sh1t for me at the minute. Got a horrendous ear infection. Never had pain like it.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> These like the hack squats on a sliding sledge at an angle? If so yeah got these in my current routine. Trainings sh1t for me at the minute. Got a horrendous ear infection. Never had pain like it.


No, you lie down flat on your back and put you legs up on the plate and push. Even less pressure than a hack squat.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

musclemate said:


> No, you lie down flat on your back and put you legs up on the plate and push. Even less pressure than a hack squat.


Take a pic when ya in next mate.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

musclemate said:


> No, you lie down flat on your back and put you legs up on the plate and push. Even less pressure than a hack squat.





Suprakill4 said:


> Take a pic when ya in next mate.


Sounds like the machine in my gym?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds like the machine in my gym?


This is it... You lie down on a sledge that slides back and forth. But on our one there is a huge stack of plates behind the foot panel



By the way it's good to see you're alive @Sharpy76 :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

musclemate said:


> This is it... You lie down on a sledge that slides back and forth. But on our one there is a huge stack of plates behind the foot panel
> 
> View attachment 158486


Ahh gotcha!

Was hard to visualise tbh.

We've got some thing like that but it's not plate loaded. On a cable which is a bit sh1t really...


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Alive and just about kicking...

Been natty since June 11th and feel like a sack of turd but other things have priority atm. Still training though lol.

Don't worry sir, I'm still lurking..........


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So I've been unable to get to the gym for a couple of days due to work commitments. So to catchup I'm going to train the following....

*Today* Chest, Delts, Calves

*Friday* Back and traps

*Saturday* Arms, Abs, Calves again.

And no cardio as I'm going to be knackered.

Rest on Sunday and Monday... Then back to normal routine.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A



musclemate said:


> So I've been unable to get to the gym for a couple of days due to work commitments. So to catchup I'm going to train the following....
> 
> *Today* Chest, Delts, Calves
> 
> ...


Well this didn't go according to plan. Had to work late on Thursday and Friday evening. So on Saturday morning I'm going to do an upper body work out instead. Take bits and pieces from each missed session and smash them together. Lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Smash Together Missed Sessions Day - aka Upper Body*

*Hammer Incline Press*

2 warm up sets

3 sets of 80kg

2 sets of 100kg

2 sets of 120kg

*Flat Machine Press*

4 sets of 10, 15 plates. no weight measurements on machine plates.

*Cable Flyes*

4 sets of 10

*Shoulder Press*

4 sets of 8

45kg / 55kg / 60kg / 60kg weight each side

*Rudern Rows (2 arm)*

I love this exercise as it really adds thickness to the back

2 sets of 12 80kg

*Hammer Front Lat Pulldown*

Do this one arm at a time.

10 reps each side with 35kg

10 reps each side with 60kg

10 rests each side with 60kg

8 reps each side with 60kg

*Single arm Rudern Rows*

4 sets of 10 each side

40kg to 60kg

*Single Arm Cable Preacher Curls*

4 sets of 10 each arm

20kg / 30kg / 35kgb/ 35kg

*Preacher Curls*

2 sets of 8 with 40kg super slow with a long pause on downward movement

*Rope Pushdowns*

3 sets of 15 with 70kg

*Post Workout Grub*

Whey isolate

Gluten free oats

Sultanas and Raisins

Job done! Coach is doing me a new routine ready for Monday for my cruise that I started last week.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A bit of upper back and trap pic action... Over the last month I've really got in to training my back and enjoy it. Coach says my back "has exploded" recently... which is cool. Traps are coming on too.

Jesus... i'm getting a bit hairy!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been neglecting my updates this week... Sorry folks.

On Monday I'm starting a new training program. Lower volume, but more frequent training. Upping to 5 days a week for October. A new simpler diet also... Should be interesting. I'm on a cruise right now pinning 250mg AP Sus a week, and 4 ui of GH daily.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

musclemate said:


> I've been neglecting my updates this week... Sorry folks.
> 
> On Monday I'm starting a new training program. Lower volume, but more frequent training. Upping to 5 days a week for October. A new simpler diet also... Should be interesting. I'm on a cruise right now pinning 250mg AP Sus a week, and 4 ui of GH daily.


Gotta love that Gh mate,just started some too,but sadly only 3 iu x5 /wk,what you got there?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Gotta love that Gh mate,just started some too,but sadly only 3 iu x5 /wk,what you got there?


I've been using it all through my last cycle and a few months before that too. Currently using Ansomone. It helps me with recovery being a slightly older chap. Excellent stuff!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

musclemate said:


> I've been using it all through my last cycle and a few months before that too. Currently using Ansomone. It helps me with recovery being a slightly older chap. Excellent stuff!


I love it too mate,peptides were good too,just thye whole timed pinning thing is a pain with them!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been feeling a bit down and demotivated for the last 2 weeks. Too much going on at work, and i've been really tired all the time. As a result of this, I haven't set foot in the gym. Today, I was determined to stop acting like a fvcking girl and pull my finger out. I downed a triple espresso, a caffeine tablet, an took some TPW I-Surge pre-workout.. and jumped in the car as soon as I started to feel it kicking in...

This morning's session was a bit of a mash-up... but I didn't care about that. I just wanted to be in the gym no matter was I was going to do.

*Incline Bench Press*

a couple of warm-up sets

2 sets of 10 with 80kg - jesus... where the hell has my strength gone?

*Flat DB Press*

2 warm-ups

25kg for 10, 10, 8

*Cable Flyes*

3 sets of 61kg 10, 10, 10

*Hammer Shoulder Press*

Smith machines were busy

2 x 60kg for 10

*Smith Military Overhead Press*

30kg for 10

50kg for 10

50kg for 8

*Rear Delt Cable Flyes*

3 sets of 61kg, 15, 10, 8

*DB Lateral Raises*

15kg for 12, 10

*DB Front Raises*

15kg for 10, 8

*BB Shrugs to the rear*

90kg for 15, 8,8

*Rope Pulldown Ab Crunches*

100 reps rest/pause (10 breaths max rest)

*Post workout grub*

Recovery whey, creatine, glutamine, hmb, vit c, etc

So, i'm glad I trained. I was really shocked how much strength I lost over 2 weeks. The caffeine hit with the I-surge did the trick. But I can't rely on this all of the time.

My new training schedule is a 5 day split. so I'll be training on Mon, Tue, rest day Wed, Thu, Fri, rest day sat, Sun.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Shoulders & Calves Day*

It was a few more days before I set foot back in the gym. I had a stinking cold that went to my chest and filled my right ear. My balance was completely off. Anyway, today is shoulders and calves, so let's get to it...

*Smith Military Press*

3x warm-up sets, then...

40kg for 12

60kg for 10

*Cable Rear Delt Flyes*

Was suppose to be DB rear felt raises but the dumbbell area was way too busy.

Flexed at the top of the movement.

2x warm-up sets, then...

68kg for 12

75kg for 11

*DB Lateral Raises*

2x warm-up sets, then...

15kg for 10

17.5kg for 6, dropped the weight to 15kg for 4 more

15kg for 8

*DB Front Raises*

15kg for 10-10

15kg for 10-10

*BB Shrugs to the Rear*

Nice hard squeeze at the top

80kg for 20

80kg for 18

80kg for 16

*Leg Press Calf Raises*

150kg for 20 warm-up

250kg for 100 reps rest/pause

Maximum 10 breaths during the rest phase

*Post Workout Grub*

Protein/Carb shake with added HMB, creating, glutamine, Vit C

Job done! I'm glad i'm back. Tune in tomorrow for chest and abs day. :thumbup1:

Have a great evening fellas!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Chest & Abs Day*

*Incline Bench Press*

3 sets of 40kg /10 warm-up

4 work sets 100kg for 10, 8, 7, 3

*Flat DB Bench Press*

3 sets 27.5kg for 10

*Cable Flyes*

61kg for 10

2 x 68kg for 10, 11

82kg for 8

*Incline DB Flyes*

3 sets of 17.5kg for 10

*Seated AB Crunches*

100 reps rest/pause (52 + 26 + 22) with 10 machine plates (no indication of weight)

*Post workout grub*

strawberry protein/carb shake with added creatine, glutamine, hmb and some vit c

Job done. That was short and sweet.

In the gym next on Sunday morning for arms and for the second time this week calves.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Arm Blaster Day (and a bit of calves)*

So it's Sunday morning. Got up early and eat 80g of porridge oats made with water and protein drink. Plus my usual vitamins and sups. I was in the gym at 9am when it opened...

The idea for this session is to have lots of intensity. Minimal amount of rest, and jump from one exercise to another. Started with a few quick warm-up stretches, then on to...

*EZ Barbell Curls*

I get problems with my right elbow (medial epycondilitis). It flares up easily, especially if I don't warm up properly.

4 x warm-up sets (very light weights, 10-15 reps)

30kg for 12

35kg for 10

*DB Curls*

25kg for 8-8

17.5kg for 10-10

*Single Arm DB Preacher Curls*

20kg for 5-5

15kg for 6-6

15kg for 10-10

*DB Hammer Curls*

20kg for 10-10

25kg for 10-10

*Single Arm Preacher Cable Curls*

30kg for 10-10

30kg for 7-7

*Tricep Pushdown*

To get some blood in to the muscle

2x warm-up sets 50kg/15

80kg for 10

90kg for 10

*Rope Cable Overhead Extensions*

I started off with DB Extension and didn't feel it too much in the triceps (30kg for 12)

Moved on the use a rope instead... felt the muscle working much harder with these, and they were really pumped.

30kg for 10

50kg for 10

50kg for 9

50kg for 9

40kg for 8

*Close grip bench press (on smith)*

30kg for 10

50kg for 10

*Calf Press on Lying down Leg Press*

250kg for 50 reps, slow with no rest

Bosh... job done :thumbup1:

*Post Workout Grub*

Myprotein Recovery Whey, Hydro-Whey, HMB, Creatine, Glutamine shake + vitamin C and a digestive enzyme because I'm farting and burping like a trooper.

At home I had 6 large poached eggs on one slice of toast.

So tomorrow is legs days. I haven't trained my legs for a few weeks so this should be interesting!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm experiencing quite bad DOMS in my arms from yesterday's session. Can't straighten them fully. At least they had a great pummelling yesterday.

Looking forward to my leg session this evening... :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Legs*

*Asymmetric Leg Extensions*

To really push the blood into the legs

2 x 20kg (per leg) for 10 warm-up sets

5 x 25kg (per leg) for 20, 20, 20, 19, 18 reps

*Hack Squat/Reverse Hack Squat*

super set a normal set, then a reverse set = 1 set

Kept nice and light as my back is playing up a bit

40kg for 18

60kg for 12

60kg for 12

*Single Leg High Leg Press*

130kg for 10-10

150kg for 6-6

*Leg Curls*

Couldn't get on any of the curl machines so left it.

*Seated Calf Raises*

100 rep set doing 40kg rest/pause

No more than 10 breaths rest

*Post workout grub*

Protein/carb shake with glutamine, creating, hmb, vitamin c

I'm off home for a shower and something to eat... i'm on a promise tonight!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well today I had DOMS in my legs, especially around the teardrop on my quads. Also the arm DOMS from Sunday ached more when doing my back session tonight.

*It's Back Day*

I was supposed to do barbell row but I found it aggravates my lower back. So I kicked off with...

*Supported T-Bar Rows*

2 x warm-up sets then

60kg / 8

80kg / 5 + 70kg/3

70kg / 6

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown*

68kg / 8

75kg / 6

80kg / 8

*DB Rows*

These made my loser back ache a bit.

30kg / 12-12

45kg / 9-9

45kg / 6/6

*Seated Cable Rows*

I haven't done this exercise for years!

56kg / 10

70kg / 8

84kg / 8

*Rudern Rows*

I love this one!

70kg / 12

90kg / 12

135kg / 12 (full stack)

135kg / 10

135kg / 8

*Rope Cable Crunches*

90kg / 100 reps rest/pause

*Post Work out Grub*

Protein/Carb shake with vitamin C, creatine, glutamine and HMB

All done. Rest day tomorrow and then I'm back in the gym on Thursday for Shoulders and Calves... stayed tuned


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A bit late in writing up my session on Thursday it was...

*Shoulders and Calves Days*

*Machine Shoulder Press*

2 x warm-up sets then...

80kg /10

100kg / 10

120kg / 8

*Rear Cable Flyes*

2 x warm-up sets then...

61/kg / 10

61kg / 10

68kg / 8

*Hammer Lateral Raises *

for a change instead of DBs. I actually feel it more with the hammer machine anyway.

30kg / 12

40kg / 10

50kg / 8

*DB Front Raises*

17.5kg / 10-10

17.5kg / 7-7

20kg / 8-8

20kg / 7-7

*BB Shrugs to the Rear*

120kg / 8

120kg / 10

150kg / 8

*Calf Raises*

200kg for 100 reps with 10 breaths rest/pause (max)

Chucked a protein shake down post-training to tide me over until I get home and eat there.

Job done!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Got to the gym about 10am this morning Ready to go for...

*Chest and Abs Day*

*Incline Bench Press*

2 x warm-up sets then...

70kg / 11

80kg / 11

100kg / 8

80kg / 8

*Flat Bench Press (Hammer)*

2 warm-up sets with a normal BB, then on to...

80kg / 8

80kg / 8

80kg / 5 + 60kg/4 (one set, no break)

*Cable Flyes*

61kg / 8

75kg / 10

82kg / 10

*Incline DB Flyes*

2 x 17.5kg / 8

*Cable X-Overs*

Couldn't see what weight I was using so counted the plates instead. This variation really messes me up. each set change where you bring your hands together and squeeze real hard.

6 plates / 10 - High (10 breaths)

6 plates / 10 - Medium (10 breaths)

6 plates / 10 - Low (then rest)

Repeated high/medium/low with 8 plates.

Buy the end of these six sets rotating where I brought my hands together and squeezing... my chest and shoulders were pumped to hell and burning real bad. Felt like a job well done.

*Abs*

I missed these out so I'll do them tomorrow after arms.

I downed a protein shake with hub, creatine, glutamine and some vitamin c to finish of my session. I feel that after those few weeks of being really down and demotivated, I'm back to my old self, ready to smash the crap out of my body and make some decent gains. I'm already thinking of my next cycle that i'll start mid-November. :innocent:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A lovely sunny, sunday morning and the gym beckons...

*It's Arms Day*

*EZ Cable Curls*

3 x warm-up sets then...

40kg / 12

50kg / 12

60kg / 9 + 4 (a couple of breaths between them)

*DB Curls*

25kg / 10-10

25kg / 8-8

*Single Arm DB Preacher Curls*

17.5kg / 10-10

17.5kg / 8-8

*DB Hammer Curls*

25kg / 10-10 then switched to cable hammers

60kg / 10

60kg / 8

*Tricep Pushdowns*

2 x warm-up sets then...

80kg / 10

80kg / 10

95kg / 8 (full stack)

*Rope Cable overhead Extensions*

I prefer these to DBs as I feel the movement much more.

40kg / 12

50kg / 10

60kg / 7

60kg / 7

*EZ Bar Skull Crushers*

30kg / 10

40kg / 10

*BB Close grip Bench Press*

I've never done this with a BB before, only on the smith machine.

40kg / 10

60kg / 8

60kg / 10

*Rope Cable Ab Crunches*

80kg / 80 rest pause with no more than 10 breaths max rest

*Post Workout Grub*

Chucked down a protein shake straight away, creatine, hmb, glutamine, and vitamin C.

When I get home I'm having a chicken stir fry with some rice.

It took nearly a week to get rid of the aching/doms in my quads this week. Especially around the teardrop. Let's see what Monday brings as its legs day once again.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Back & Abs Day*

I been really looking forward to training this evening. So let's get to it...

*Barbell Rows*

2 x Warmup sets 40kg for 10

70kg / 10

70kg / 8

*T Bar Row*

70kg / 10

70kg / 10

*Wide Lat Pull Down*

75kg / 10

89kg / 8

89kg / 6

*DB Rows*

3 sets of 45kg / 8-8

*Seated Cable Rows*

63kg / 10

84kg / 8

98kg / 8

126kg / 6 PB

*Rudern Rows*

77kg / 10

91kg / 10

105kg / 6 full stack

*Rope Cable crunches*

95kg (full stack) 100 reps rest/pause no more than 10 breaths rest between

*Post Work Out Grub*

Protein shake with Creatine, hmb, glutamin, vitamin c

Grilled charcoaled plain chicken, sweet potato, a mix veg... Yum!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice big workout mate, I bet your abs are killing after that


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Adz said:


> Nice big workout mate, I bet your abs are killing after that


Yeah... Keep bloody cramping-up. Only way to release the muscle is to punch myself in the gut a few times :lol:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Yesterday was..

*Shoulders & Calves Day*

*Smith Shoulder Press*

Weight not including bar.

3 x warm-up sets then...

90kg / 12

110kg / 10

110kg / 6

*Rear Delt Cable Flyes*

I am suppose to do DB rear flyes but I find it uncomfortable on my lower back

3x 68kg / 10

75kg / 10

*DB Lateral Raises*

I had a slight twinge in my shoulder so I dropped the weight down a bit.

3x 15kg / 10

*DB Front Raises*

Shoulder is ok on this movement. But I used neutral grip.

2x 20kg / 10 each side

*BB Shrugs to the rear*

120kg / 17

120kg / 8+6 pause to adjust grip

120kg / 8

to finish off I grabbed a couple of DBs and pumped out 45kg for 20 reps

*Seated Leg Press Calves Raises*

250kg / 100 reps rest/pause. No more than 10 breaths pause.

*Post Workout Grub*

Protein shake with hmb, creatine, glutamine, vitamin c.

As soon as I got home I had breaded chicken breasts, sweet potatoes, and green beans with reduced fat coleslaw.

Job done! Chest and Abs Friday evening... bring it on :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Yesterday was..
> 
> *Shoulders & Calves Day*
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Chest Day (Disco tits for the physique people)*

*Incline Hammer Bench Press*

40kg / 10

80kg / 10

100kg / 10

110kg / 10

110kg / 8

*Flat Bench Press*

80kg / 10

100kg / 8

100kg / 5+3

80kg / 4

*Cable Flyes*

56kg / 10

56kg / 10

70kg / 10

84kg / 10

84kg / 8

*Decline Hammer Bench Press*

60kg / 10

60kg / 10

80kg / 10

80kg / 6

Job Done!

Had the usual post workout shake and went home for a proper post workout meal.

Hitting the gym in the morning for Arms, Abs, and Calves


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Arm Blaster Day*

*EZ Bar Cable Curls*

2x warm-up, then

30kg / 15

50kg / 12

50kg / 12

60kg / 12

60kg / 9

*DB Curls*

25kg / 10-10

25kg / 5-5 drop to...

20kg / 5-5

*Single Arm Preacher Curls*

Mix up the weights and rep range to knacker my arms a bit more. They were burning at the end of this exercise

20kg / 10-10

30kg / 6-6

10kg / 20-20

20kg / 10-10

*DB Hammer Curls*

25kg / 10-10

25kg / 7-7

*Tricep Pushdowns*

There was no measurement on the machine plates so I just counted how many I did instead.

I think the total stack weighs around 100kg

10 plates / 20

15 plates / 10

20 plates / 10 (full stack)

20 plates / 10 (full stack)

*Cable overhead tricep extensions*

9 plates / 10

10 plates / 10

*Hammer Tricep Extension*

40kg / 15

50kg / 10

*Close-grip Bench Press *

30kg / 15

50kg /12

60kg / 8

70kg / 5

*Post Workout Grub*

Protein shake with hmb, glutamine, creatine, and vit c

6 poached eggs on 1 slice of wholemeal toast - no butter.

All done!

I think the missus may be doing something special (and a bit early) for halloween... scared the crap out of me... no make-up, untidy hair, looking pasty and just got up.... Dracula's daughter springs to mind! :lol:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Legs Day*

I worked from home today which was nice. I managed to get to leave for the gym at 5:30pm. There was really bad traffic up seven sisters road and it took me nearly an hour to travel 3 miles! I was a bit frustrated by the time I arrived.

*Leg Extensions*

So I do these one leg at a time with no rest... Just keep switching from leg to leg until finished.

20 reps for each leg is one set.

20kg

2x 25kg

3x 30kg

My legs were like jelly after this lot.

*Hack Squats*

Weight was really down on this one. Hey-ho

40kg / 12

80kg / 10

*Single Leg High Leg Press*

90kg / 15-15 (each leg)

130kg / 10-10

110kg / 15-15

*Lying Ham Curls*

40kg / 10

40kg / 10

*Calve Raises on Leg Press*

250kg / 25

Even though this wasn't a heavy session, my legs felt very wobbly during and afters. Couldn't do as much as I wanted. Let's hope they were smashed enough to grow. We'll see.

Whacked in a protein shake post training too, until I can get home and stuff my face...starving! Tomorrow is back and abs...and i'm looking forward to it. My back has become my favourite body part to train.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So I thought I would give you an update on my weight...so here is my tracking graph.

As you can see I've been steadily gaining every week from early September when I was 97.1kg. I weighed myself on Saturday as usual after my morning toilet habits and I was 100.5kg. The heaviest I've been this year so far is 100.8kg on my last cycle. I can't wait to see what my next cycle brings. I'll be starting mid-end November.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Some recent pics... be kind


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking LARGE mate ! Good work!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Due to working late a few times last week I missed a couple of sessions. On Saturday, I thought I would do a bigger session and combine most of what I was suppose to do during the week to try and shock my body a bit. Anyway, here are the training session details...

*BACK*

*T-Bar Row*

2x Warm-up sets then...

50kg / 10

75kg / 10

75kg / 8

75kg / 4

*MTS High Row*

45kg per side (90kg) / 10

90kg/ 6

*Seated Cable Rows*

70kg / 8

84kg / 8

105kg / 8

*SHOULDERS*

*Smith Overhead Press*

50kg / 10

50kg / 8

70kg / 6

*Machine Shoulder Press*

100kg / 10

100kg / 10

125kg / 8

150kg (full stack) / 6

*DB Front Raises*

I use a neutral grip for these

20kg / 10-10

20kg / 6-6

*CHEST*

*Hammer Incline Bench Press*

2x 40kg / 12 warm-up

80kg / 11

80kg / 8

80kg / 8

*Flat Bench Press*

80kg / 8

80kg / 8

100kg / 6

*Cable Flyes*

61kg / 10

75kg / 6

75kg / 10

*ARMS*

*EZ Bar Cable Curls*

I prefer these to using a BB. Feel the movement better and i doesn't trigger my elbow

30kg / 15

50kg / 10

60kg / 8

*Single Arm Cable Curls*

30kg / 15-15

40kg / 10-10

40kg / 8-8

*Single Arm Preacher Curls*

40kg / 10-10

45kg / 8-8

45kg / 6-6

45kg / 6-6

*Single Arm Tricep Cable Extensions*

30kg / 15-15

40kg / 10-10

50kg / 8-8

*Machine Tricep Extensions*

I thought I would try this.. not a comfortable machine to use

50kg / 12

50kg / 10

That ended up as quite a big session even though I went lighter on the weigh. I'm pleased...Job Done!

*Post Workout Grub*

Protein shake with creatine, glutamine, hmb, vit C

Plain grilled chicken with a jacket potato

*Next Week*

On Monday, I'm starting a new routine and diet. Always feel psyched when we change things up.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Some recent pics... be kind


Looking beast mate !


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Last night was the first session of a new training regime for Movember.

*Legs Day*

Today is about intensity. Minimal amount of rest between sets, and only the time it takes to walk over to another exercise and set up before plowing on...

*Asymmetric Leg Extension*

A great way to warm up and get the blood into those pins. Because they are single leg extensions I'm not getting any rest other than the time it takes to perform the exercise with the opposite leg. Make your legs really burn when you get to the 3rd set.

2 x warm-up sets then...

5 x sets of 20 reps each leg - no stopping!

20kg, 30kg, 35kg

*Leg Press*

Had to reduce weight as the leg extensions made my legs feel a little wobbly.

2 x warm-up sets then...

160kg / 20

240kg / 15 with resistance bands

240kg / 10 with resistance bands

240kg / 10

*Single Leg High Leg Press*

More for hammies and glue insertion when the leg is high

3 x 150kg / 10-10 each leg

2 x 170kg / 10-10 each leg

*Lying Hamstring Curls*

1 x 40kg / 12

3 x 40kg / 8

1 x 40kg / 6

*Leg Press Calve Raises*

250kg / 100 reps rest/pause. 10 breaths rest only.

*Cardio*

I was going to do some stead-state cardio afterwards, however my legs buckled under me as I tried to climb the stairs to the treadmills.

I think I'm going to say leg day is cardio-free from now on! 

*Post Workout Grub*

Protein shake with creatine, glutamine, hmb, vit C


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Day 2 of the new routine and its...

*Back & Abs Day*

*T-Bar Rows*

Warm-up: 2 x 40kg / 15 then...

40kg / 8

4 x 60kg / 6

*Shoulder-width Pull-ups*

I'm really **** with this exercise. I've actively avoided it in the past. Decided I should be able to do pull-ups and chin-ups so here goes...

5 x 5

*DB Rows*

4 x 45kg / 8

*Seated Cable Rows*

50kg / 15

80kg / 8

90kg / 8

90kg / 8

*Lat Pulldown*

61kg / 8

61kg /8

75kg / 8

75kg / 8

89kg / 7

*Rope Ab Crunches*

75kg for 80 reps, rest/pause. No more than 10 breaths rest.

*ALL DONE!*

Upper back is aching a bit now

*Post Workout Grub*

Usual protein shake with glutamine, creatine, hmb and vitamin c

Plain grilled chicken breast, sweet potato mash and veg.

Tomorrow is shoulders and calves... bring it on! Have a great evening everyone. Off home to have a bath and eat again. :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice work dude and nice clean eating too


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh, I forgot... I also did 30 minutes cardio too this evening. I sweated like a diabetic in a sweet shop as I haven't done any cardio for two months!

God I'm a lazy bugger! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Some recent pics... be kind


You're a unit mate. Good work.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Didn't get home from the gym last night until 9:45pm... was shattered. Had to get up early that day to go to work and interview someone... who didn't turn up. Anyway its...

*Shoulders and Calves Day*

*Smith Shoulder Press*

3x warm-up sets 30kg / 15 then...

30kg / 8

50kg / 8

60kg / 8

60kg / 6

60kg / 5

60kg / 5

*Rear Delt Flyes*

49kg / 10

63kg / 10

77kg / 7

70kg / 8

70kg / 8 and a couple of partials

*DB Lateral Raises*

15kg / 9, 8, 8, 8

switched to a machine for the last couple of sets...

55kg / 12

55kg / 10

*Single Arm Front Raises*

I did this with a single cable instead of a dumbbell. I feel the movement much more.

20kg / 8-8

20kg / 8-8

15kg / 10-10

15kg / 12-12

15kg / 12-12

*Shrugs to the Rear*

100kg / 15, 8, 10, 10, 12

*Calves*

250kg for 107 reps, rest/pause. 10 breaths max rest.

*Post-workout Grub*

Protein shake with glutamine, creatine, hmb, and vitamin c

and when I got home I had minced steak in a tomato sauce... basically Bolognese without the pasta, half an avocado, and some veggie.

Job done... Friday evening it's Chest and Abs.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Chest Day*

I felt quite tired after work last night and this was reflecting in my weights. Still, I had a good workout.

*Low Incline Bench Press*

3x 50kg /12 warm-up sets then...

5 x 80kg / 8 + a few partials

*Flat Bench Press*

40kg / 12

80kg / 12, 10, 8, 8 + 5 partials

*Cable Flyes*

61kg / 15

68kg / 12, 10, 10

75kg / 11

*Incline DB Flyes*

20kg / 8, 10, 8, 10, 8

*Job Done.*

Looking forward to arms either today or Sunday.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

This morning was...

*Guns Day*

*EZ Bar Cable Curls*

2x 30kg / 20 warm-up set, then...

30kg / 15

40kg / 15

50kg / 12, 10, 12

*DB Curls*

20kg / 10-10

25kg / 8-8, 8-8

20kg / 10-10

*Single Arm Preacher Curls*

20kg / 10-10

25kg / 8-8, 8-8, 6-6

20kg / 6-6

*Rope Hammer Curls*

50kg / 12

50kg / 10

Switched to single arm rope hammer curls facing away from the machine to get a fuller range of movement

25kg / 10-10

30kg / 10-10

30kg / 10-10

25kg / 20-20

*Tricep Pushdowns*

50kg / 20 warm-up

60kg / 20 warm-up, then...

95kg / 10 full stack

95kg / 10

95kg / 10

95kg / 10

95kg / 8 + 3 partials

*Rope Overhead Extensions*

30kg / 10

50kg / 10

60kg / 8

60kg / 10

60kg / 10

*Skullcrushers*

30kg / 9

Elbow felt a bit of a twinge so changed to ...

*Machine Arm Extensions*

The arm is full supported with this one so it didn't impact my elbow as much

45kg / 10, 8, 10, 10, 10

*Close Grip Bench Press*

50kg / 10

50kg / 10

60kg / 5

stopped again because of an elbow twinge.

*Calve Raises*

106kg / 40 reps non-stop

*Cardio*

20m steady-state uphill treadmill

*Post Workout Grub*

Protein shake with hmb, creatine, glutamine, and vitamin c

Plain grilled chicken with sweet potato mash and mixed veggies

*All Done*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A new week and Monday means its...

*Legs Day*

*Single Leg Extensions*

2x 20kg / 20-20, 20-20 warm-up sets then...

30kg / 20-20

35kg / 10-10

40kg / 10-10

*Leg Press*

130kg / 15

150kg / 15 warm-up sets then...

250kg / 12

200kg / 12

300kg / 12

300kg / 12

250kg / 12

*Single Leg High Leg Press*

This is for the glutes and hams tie-in

3x 170kg / 10-10

*Hamstring Curls *

40kg / 10

40kg / 8

40kg / 10

40kg / 6

*Seated Calve Raises*

When the knee is bent you engage the soleus muscles as well as the calves

40kg / 100 reps rest/pause. No more than 10 breaths rest between sets.

*Post Work-out Grub*

A quick protein shake with glutamine, creatine, hmb, and Vit C

*All done for the day... home to clean up and stuff my face*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok... a bit late in writing up Tuesdays session. It was...

*Back & Abs Day*

*Rudern Rows*

2x 42kg / 12 as a warm-up then...

70kg / 12

90kg / 10

110kg / 8

120kg / 8

135kg / 8 (full stack)

*MTS High Rows*

70kg / 12

100kg / 6, 7, 6, 7

*DB Rows*

45kg / 10-10

45kg / 10-10

45kg / 10-10

45kg / 8-8

45kg / 8-8

45kg / 10-10

*Seated Cable Rows*

70kg / 8

91kg / 8, 8

*Shoulder-width Lat Pulldown*

61kg / 13

89kg / 8, 8

95kg 8, 8

*Rope Ab Crunches*

80kg / 67 reps rest/pause

*Cardio*

35 mins on the treadmill

*ALL DONE*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Wednesday it was...

*Shoulders & Calves*

*Smith Press*

I felt a couple of twinges in my right shoulder during the warm-up so thought it would be good to go a bit lighter with this one.

3x 30kg /11 warm-up sets then...

50kg / 10, 9, 8, 9, 8

*Rear Delt Cable Flyes*

61kg / 10

75kg / 10, 10, 8, 9

*DB Lateral Raises*

15kg / 10

15kg / 10

Felt the twinge again so changed to a lateral machine for the extra joint stabilisation

40kg / 12

60kg / 12

70kg / 10

*Straight bar cable raises to the front*

40kg / 8

25kg / 8

35kg / 8

then swapped to single arm cable front raises

20kg / 8-8

20kg / 8-8

*Shrugs to the rear*

120kg / 20, 15, 12, 15, 15

*Standing Calve Raises*

97kg / 79 reps with rest/pause

my calves were in real pain with this as I already trained them on Monday.

I'm glad I did it though.

*Cardio*

20mins incline treadmill

Post-workout protein shake with glutamine, creatine, hmb, and vitamin C

*JOB DONE*

I've got one days rest then i'm back in the gym with chest and abs on Friday evening.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Just got home from the gym. Today was...

*Chest and Abs*

*Inline Bench Press*

40kg / 12

2x 60kg / 10 warm-up sets then...

5x 80kg / 11, 8, 6+4, 5+5, 8

*Flat Bench Press*

80kg / 10

100kg / 8

100kg / 4 + 80kg / 5

80kg / 7

80kg / 5

*Cable Flyes*

68kg / 12

75kg / 10, 8, 10

82kg / 8

*Machine incline flyes*

there was no weight markers on the plates so I just did a count of the stack instead.

5 plates / 20

10 plates / 15

10 plates / 10

*Decline Flye Machine*

30kg / 15

55kg / 10

55kg / 10

*Cantilever Dips*

120kg / 10, 10, 10, 7, 7, 8

*Cardio*

Steady-state incline treadmil for 20 mins

A quick shake and then off home for some grub... *job done*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Routine Outline*

I'm currently on a 5 day split. Really enjoying the training and am getting some gains even though I still cruising on 250mg Sus.

As you can see I'm working my calves 3 times a week and my abs twice a week at the moment. Calves are finally responding to the brutal pounding they are getting... about fvcking time!

*Day 1* Legs & calves

*Day 2* Back & Abs

*Day 3* Shoulders & Calves

*Day 4* Chest & Abs

*Day 5* Arms & Calves

I should also so 30-40 mins of cardio after each session. I'm so unfit right now i'm managing 20-25 max as I'm completely shagged out. Some cardio is better than none though. So tomorrow is day 5 and arms and calves part 3... woo hoo.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> *Routine Outline*
> 
> I'm currently on a 5 day split. Really enjoying the training and am getting some gains even though I still cruising on 250mg Sus.
> 
> ...


Big calves are what makes a man mate,


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Some recent pics... be kind


Beast mode certainly switched on there.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Beast mode certainly switched on there.


Cheers mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> Big calves are what makes a man mate,


  long time no see bud... How are you doing?


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Good read, and nice paragraph on your goals, your right, it's not about throwing humongous weights around.

All the best with this :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Right I've had a tasty bowl of porridge and a protein drink... I'm off to the gym to pummel the crap out of my arms and calves


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Had a really great arm session at the gym this morning. A few personal bests too.. so i'm pleased. Anyway, here is what happened...

*EZ Bar Cable Curls*

2x 20kg / 20 warm-up sets, then...

40kg / 15

50kg / 13

feeling quite strong so I've decided to really push it...

60kg / 12

70kg / 10 PB

80kg / 8 PB

*DB Curls*

25kg / 10-10

25kg / 8-8

25kg / 6-6

20kg / 9-9

20kg / 8-8

*Single Arm Preacher Curls*

20kg / 11-11

25kg / 6+2 forced negatives

22.5kg / 9-9, 8-8, 8-8

*Rope Hammer Curls*

50kg / 12 facing the stack

50kg / 12, 10, 10, 12, 8, 5 facing away from stack. this is much much harder and a better range of movement.

*Tricep Pushdowns*

50kg / 10+5 warm-up, then...

95kg / 10 full stack

Decided to really push myself again with this one as i'm feeling strong...

105kg / 10 full stack + 10kg plate PB

125kg / 10 full stack + 20kg plate PB

135kg / 6+2 full stack + 30kg in plates PB

I'm glad I did it... a little pat on the back for me... if I could raise my arms :lol:

*DB Overhead Extensions*

20kg / 12

30kg / 12

42.5kg / 10

45kg / 12 had someone pass me the db as I couldn't get it above my head by myself.

*Skull Crushers*

40kg / 6

45kg / 12

60kg / 10

70kg / 7

*Post workout Grub*

Protein shake with glutamine, hmb and creatine

Grilled Chicken, jacket potato, 2 poached eggs

1 litre of water.

*Bosh... job done*

It's now 6pm and my arms are aching. I think tomorrow i'm going to be in some serious pain.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

As I predicted I'm in a little pain today. I think I have strained my forearms slightly. Hopefully they will feel good enough to train my back on Tuesday evening.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> Had a really great arm session at the gym this morning. A few personal bests too.. so i'm pleased. Anyway, here is what happened...
> 
> *EZ Bar Cable Curls*
> 
> ...


Jesus christ! Really pushing it dude. Very impressive stuff. Especially those skulls!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Jesus christ! Really pushing it dude. Very impressive stuff. Especially those skulls!


Cheers mate...Weight included the bar and my form was crap and I had someone holding me down and another helping with the weight at the end of the movement so I didn't smash my face in... Elbows and forearms are in pain today though.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Had a really great arm session at the gym this morning. A few personal bests too.. so i'm pleased. Anyway, here is what happened...
> 
> *EZ Bar Cable Curls*
> 
> ...


God damn your really pushing mate impressive !


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> long time no see bud... How are you doing?


Still.been on here bud posting just not as much,

Training etc been good.mate just been cracking on nice and consistently


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Legs Day*

I felt a little tired today but was determined to get to the gym anyway.

*Single Leg Extensions*

Great for getting the blood flowing and pre-exhausting the quads

25kg / 17-17

30kg / 17-17

35kg / 10-10

35kg / 12-12

40kg / 10-10

50kg / 6-6

50kg / 3-3

*Leg Press*

170kg / 15

200kg / 12

250kg / 12

350kg / 12

350kg / 10

350kg / 6

350kg / 3

*Lying Hamstring Curls*

40kg / 15

45kg / 10

45kg / 8

45kg / 6

45kg / 6

45kg / 6

*Seated Calf Raises*

40kg / 77 rest/pause. 10 breaths max pause

*Intra-workout drink*

Aminos, glutamine, creatine

*Post workout grub*

protein shake, hmb, glutamine, creatine, vitamin C


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Back & Abs Day*

A good session with some personal bests. Found an old belt-based cable machine in the corner that no one uses. The action is so smooth and it feels good.

I kicked off with...

*Single Arm Rudern Rows*

2 x 40kg /10 each arm warm-up sets, then...

60kg / 8-8

80kg / 8-8

80kg / 8-8

80kg / 8-8

90kg / 8-8 PB

*Hammer MTS High Rows*

35kg / 12

50kg / 8

50kg / 8

60kg / 6

60kg / 6

*DB Rows*

53kg / 6-6 PB

45kg / 7-7

45kg / 8-8

45kg / 8-8

45kg / 9-9

*Seated Cable Rows*

70kg / 8

91kg / 8

91kg / 7

91kg / 6

98kg / 6

*Shoulder-width Lat Pulldowns*

61kg / 10

95kg / 9

95kg / 7 PB

*Rope Pulldown Ab Crunches*

40kg / 50 reps RP

*Seated Ab Crunches*

10 machine plates / 50 reps RP

A quick protein shake with glutamine, creatine, hmb, and vitamin c and then its...

*JOB DONE*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I missed a session on Wednesday so I decided to do a mash-up session yesterday (Friday)...

*Chest and Shoulders*

So I started off with some stretching then moved onto...

*Low incline Chest Press*

2x 60kg / 12

80kg / 12

100kg / 8, 6+3, 6+3, 8

*Flat Chest Press*

80kg / 8, 7, 8, 8, 5

*Cable Flyes*

75kg / 12

82kg / 12

96kg / 8

96kg / 11

110kg / 7 (Personal Best)

*Incline DB Flyes*

20kg / 10

25kg / 6

20kg 8

*Cable Cross-Over*

25kg / 10, 10

*Shoulder Press*

55kg / 10

60kg / 8

60kg / 6+3 partials

60kg / 6+4 partials

60kg / 4+6 partials

*Rear Delt Flyes*

75kg / 12, 10, 8, 8, 8

*Machine Lateral Raises*

For a change instead of DBs

40kg / 12

60kg / 10

70kg / 10

70kg / 6 (PB)

*Front DB Delt Raises*

17.5kg / 10-10, 7-7, 8-8

*Shrugs to the Rear*

120kg / 12

120kg / 12

120kg / 10

65kg / 20

90kg / 20

*Seated Calves*

45kg / 80 reps rest/pause

*All Done, and I'm knackered*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Today was...

*Arms Day*

I've been having pains in my forearms, especially my right one all week from the heavy session I had last week. So this week is about increasing intensity. Power-upwards, squeeze and mega-slow down with 30 seconds rest between sets that use both arms, and no rest between single arm exercises. I was completely fvcked at the end of it and had a bit of difficulty raising my arms up to eat. 

*EZ Bar Cable Curls*

2x 10kg / 12 warm-up sets then...

20kg / 12

25kg / 12

25kg / 10

25kg / 10

25kg / 10

30kg / 8

*DB Curls*

20kg / 10-10

20kg / 10-10

22.5kg / 10-10

25kg / 9-9

22.kg / 10-10

*Single Arm Hammer Machine Preacher Curls*

20kg / 10-10

22.5kg / 9-9

22.5kg / 8-8

20kg / 8-8

20kg / 7-7

*Rope Hammer Curls*

My arms feel a but mangled right now... but i'm ploughing on...

25kg / 12

40kg / 12

40kg / 10

40kg / 10

40kg / 10

40kg / 10

50kg / 5 partials only

*Tricep Pushdowns*

I'm trying this on a different machine has it has a smoother action

2x 50kg / 20 warm-up sets

80kg / 10

90kg / 10

95kg / 10

*Single Arm Bare Cable Extensions*

20kg / 12-12

25kg / 10-10

25kg / 10-10

25kg / 10-10

25kg / 12-12

30kg / 9-9

*Tricep Machine Extensions*

This is a weird machine.

40kg / 12

50kg / 7

*Post Workout Grub*

Had a tasty protein shake with glutamine, creatine, hmb and vitamin c, digestive enzymes

Also packed a proper meal with potatoes, breaded chicken, broccoli and tomato salad.

*BOSH... JOB DONE*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So my forearm has been nagging me for nearly 2 weeks now. Any pulling movement triggers it. Anyway, tonight was...

*Back and Abs*

*Single arm Rudern Rows*

I love this exercise. It has put a lot of thickness on my back recently.

A hard pull up, then squeeze, then down twice as slow than the up movement.

2x 20kg / 15-15 reps each side warm-up sets, then...

40kg / 10-10

60kg / 8-8

80kg / 8-8

90kg / 8-8

100kg / 8-8 Personal best

*MTS High Rows*

Again, one arm at a time with no rest.

40kg / 8-8

50kg / 6-6

45kg / 8

45kg / 8

45kg / 8

*DB Rows*

42.5kg / 10-10

42.5kg / 8-8

42.5kg / 8-8

42.5kg / 8-8

55kg / 6-6 Personal Best

*MTS Single Arm Seated Row*

35kg / 10-10

50kg / 8-8

60kg / 6-6

*Shoulder-width Lat Pulldown*

42kg / 8

70kg / 8

70kg / 8

70kg / 8

*Rope Ab Crunches*

80kg / 50 reps with rest/pause. Only 10 breaths rest.

*Post Workout Grub*

Protein shake with glutamine, creatine, hmb and vitamin C

Grilled chicken, roast potatoes, broccoli, coleslaw

*JOB DONE*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I prepared my meals to take to work this morning. Here are my meals for 10:30am, 1:30pm and 4:15pm.

They are all the same. Chicken, roast potatoes, broccoli, low fat coleslaw and a squeeze of fresh lemon.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> I prepared my meals to take to work this morning. Here are my meals for 10:30am, 1:30pm and 4:15pm.
> 
> They are all the same. Chicken, roast potatoes, broccoli, low fat coleslaw and a squeeze of fresh lemon.


Brilliant mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Friday was Chest Day*

*Incline Bench Press*

2x 40kg / 13 warm-up sets, then...

80kg / 12

100kg / 8, 8, 8, 8

*Flat Bench Press*

80kg / 7, 6, 7, 9, 7

*Pec Deck*

30kg / 12, 12, 10

*Decline Press*

40kg / 12, 12, 10

*Abs - Hanging Leg Raises*

40 reps RP


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Today was Arms and Sholders*

*EZ Bar Curls*

2x 15kg / 15 warm-up sets, then...

25kg / 15

40kg / 15

50kg / 15

70kg / 9

70kg / 8

70kg / 9

*DB Curls*

22.5kg / 10-10

25kg / 8-8

25kg / 8-8

25kg / 6-6

25kg / 8-8

*Single Arm Preachers*

20kg / 8-8

25kg / 8-8

25kg / 8-8

25kg / 8-8

25kg / 6-6

*Rope Hammer Curls*

Do these facing away from the weight stack as it is much harder

50kg / 10, 10, 9, 10, 10

*Tricep Push Downs*

59kg / 15

80kg / 10

95kg / 10

100kg / 8

*Raw Cable single arm tricep extensions*

35kg / 8-8

35kg / 8-8

35kg / 8-8

*DB Overhead Extension*

35kg / 10

45kg / 6

45kg / 6

*Machine Shoulder PRess*

50kg / 12

60kg / 8, 8, 8

*Rear Delt Cable Flyes*

50kg / 10

70kg / 10

70kg / 10

70kg / 8

70kg / 8

70kg / 6

*Machine Lateral Raises*

45kg / 10

60kg / 8

70kg / 7

70kg / 7

*Post Workout Grub*

Protein shake with glutamine, creatine, hmb, vitamin c

Grilled chicken, jacket potato, mixed veg

Home time... got people round for dinner this evening.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Jesus... I didn't realise that it's been 11 days since I updated my journal. Well things are going well. On Friday I started a new blast cycle for over the christmas and January period. It looks like this...

*6-8 week recomp blast*

All Neuro Pharma gear

*Week 1-3*

Sust 250mg EOD

NPP 100mg EOD

Anavar 100mg ED

T3 25mcg ED

*Week 4-6*

Sust 250mg EOD

Tren E 200mg EOD-E2D (Play by ear, depending on sides)

Mast E 200mg EOD-E2D

Anavar 100mg ED

T3 25mcg ED

I'm also taking 5iu GH pre-workout. I might extend the cycle by 2 weeks if i'm still gaining muscle and loosing fat. Depending how I feel I may add some 'slin in the last half of the cycle too.

I'll keep you all updated on my progress.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Monday was... *Legs Day*

Target was to do everything slow and deliberate. No bouncing of the weight. I reduced the weight on all exercises to focus on the form and cadence.

*Single Leg, Leg Extensions*

20kg / 20-20 (each leg)

30kg / 20-20

40kg / 20-20

40kg / 15-15

30kg / 9-9

*Leg Press*

3-4 warm-up sets of 180kg / 12

200kg / 12

240kg / 12

240kg / 12

*Single Leg High Leg Press*

110kg / 12-12

150kg / 10-10

150kg / 6-6

*Hamstring Curls*

30kg / 15

40kg / 8, 8, 5

That's it for today. While the weight was much lighter, it felt really intense. I had the usual protein/carb pw shake and a meal when I got home.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Tonight was *Back Day*

*T-Bar Rows*

3 warm-up sets of 40kg / 10

65kg / 8

65kg / 8

76kg / 6

*Rudern Rows*

Got to love this exercise. Makes you back really thick!

90kg / 8

135kg / 10 (full stack)

155kg / 8 (full stack + 20kg plate strapped on)

155kg / 8 (full stack + 20kg plate strapped on) *Personal Best!*

*Hammer Pull Downs*

120kg / 8, 8

160kg / 5, 4 *Personal Best*

*MTS Single Arm High Rows*

40kg / 10-10 (weight each side)

60kg / 8-8

60kg / 8-8

75kg / 8-8 (full stack)

*Seated Cable Rows*

56kg / 10

84kg / 10

98kg / 8

112kg / 8

140kg / 5 (full stack) *Personal Best*

*Shoulder-width Lat Pulldowns*

75kg / 10

95kg / 8

102kg / 8

116kg / 8

116kg / 8 *Personal Best*

A really great session. My back feels really pumped and full... and slightly achy.... nice one.

Scoffed down a protein/card shake... off home for some real grub.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Tonight was *Chest & Shoulders*

All sets done with a quick contraction, a nice squeeze, then a slow negative.

*Incline Bench Press*

3x warm-up sets then...

5x work sets 80-100kg for 12-8 reps

*DB Chest Press*

5x sets 32.5kg 10-8 reps

*Machine Flyes*

5x sets of 68kg - 96kg, 10-8 reps

*DB Incline Flyes*

3x sets of 22.5kg, 12 reps

*Shoulder Press Behind Neck*

3x Warm-up sets then...

5x sets of 40kg - 80kg, 15-8 reps

*Rear Delt Flyes*

5x sets of 61kg - 75kg, 10-8 reps

*DB Front Raises*

3x sets of 17.5kg, 6-6

*Rope Ab Crunches*

85kg for 50 Reps

*Post-workout Grub*

Protein/Carb shake.

When I got home I had venison burgers with eggs... delicious!

Tomorrow morning is going to be arms.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So I was at the gym this morning for 9am. Today is *Arms Day*

My right forearm is still playing up from that heavy session I had about 3 weeks ago.

Kicked off with...

*EZ Bar Arm Curls*

2x 20kg / 20 reps warm-up sets, then...

5 sets of 40kg-65kg, 12-8 reps

*DB Curls*

5 sets of 25kg-35kg, 10-7 reps

*Single Arm Preacher Curls*

5 sets of 20kg, 8-6 reps

*Rope Hammer Curls*

Do these facing away from the stack as it is a better range of movement.

3 sets of 40kg-50kg, 10-8 reps

*Tricep Pushdowns*

2 sets of 50kg / 20 warm-up sets

3 work sets of 70kg-80k for 10 reps

*Single Arm Cable Extensions*

Holding the cable itself and no handle

5 sets 25kg-35kg for 10-7 reps each arm

*Skull Crushers on the Floor*

4 sets of 30kg-40kg for 10-8 reps

*Seated Calf Raises*

40kg / 50 reps non-stop

*Chair Ab Crunches*

8 machine plates for 100 reps (rest/pause)

*Post Work-out Grub*

CNP Pro MR, Banana

5 poached eggs with 2 slices of toast


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I was at the gym when it opened this morning for some fasted cardio. Did 40 mins on the treadmill - HIIT and steady state on a high incline. Sweated buckets.

Waiting for the missus to get ready so we can go out and have some brekkie. Absolutely starving.

Tomorrow is legs day. Only working Monday and Tuesday this week then I'm off until the 5th Jan. Switching up my training and moving it to morning - which I prefer anyway.

At the end of week 1 of my Christmas cycle and Im up nearly 1kg... Yeah I know it's mostly water weight but it makes you feel good anyway.

Have a great Sunday boys and girls.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Jesus... I didn't realise that it's been 11 days since I updated my journal. Well things are going well. On Friday I started a new blast cycle for over the christmas and January period. It looks like this...
> 
> *6-8 week recomp blast*
> 
> ...


Isnt this cycle too short ? & if its a SHIC cycle imo your dosages should be alot bigger and preferably short esters


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Isnt this cycle too short ? & if its a SHIC cycle imo your dosages should be alot bigger and preferably short esters


I've done 6-8 week cycles with a lot of success in the past. Ive been on a cruise for a while so a short blast should work quite well.

I may extend the cycle and/or increase doses later on... See how I feel.

Thanks for your feedback bud


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> I've done 6-8 week cycles with a lot of success in the past. Ive been on a cruise for a while so a short blast should work quite well.
> 
> I may extend the cycle and/or increase doses later on... See how I feel.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback bud


Ey what ever works for you mate  just think maybe shorter esters would yield better results for 6-8 week blasts ?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Ey what ever works for you mate  just think maybe shorter esters would yield better results for 6-8 week blasts ?


Yes, short esters would be better. I didn't fancy pinning large quantities every day. so to off-set that I've been pre-loading test prop with the sus before i officially started. In addition I've had 4ml of my TRT test floating around in my system too for a couple of weeks.

As I said, I will just extend the cycle if i'm disappointed.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Yes, short esters would be better. I didn't fancy pinning every day with the quantity I needed. so to off-set that I've been pre-loading test prop with the sus before i officially started. In addition I've had 4ml of my TRT test floating around in my system too for a couple of weeks.
> 
> As I said, I will just extend the cycle if i'm disappointed.


Well i have been talking with some pretty knowledgeable people, whom compete one is a member on here his not on here anymore, he couldn't break a Certain weight then a guy affectionally named the mad scientist by his clients  put him on less gear and mote slin & gh .

Think it was like 250-300 mg test ew and 50 mg anavar ed , 8 iu slin & 2-3 iu gh ed, it was all about dosage timing and the diet centered around that.

Very eye opening carb timing what type of carbs so deep .


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Just had a massive read very impressive fella!! And a good read so far as well


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Just had a massive read very impressive fella!! And a good read so far as well


Cheers matey.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Telling you your stage material winner material by summer time imo


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Telling you your stage material winner material by summer time imo


Lol... Thanks.... But I almost p.issed myself laughing. I'm too old mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Lol... Thanks.... But I almost p.issed myself laughing. I'm too old mate.


Never To Old Mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Monday night was legs. I hadn't slept properly the night before and got up around 3am. I was absolutely knackered by gym time. Not going to record my leg session as it was that pitiful!

Tuesday is my last day in the office until the 5th Jan so i'm looking forward to the time off and moving my training to the morning.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I was in the gym at lunchtime today as I had to wait for a special delivery. No more thinking about work for 20 days!

Anyway, today was back day. I love back day.

I whacked in some androxine (tren base) as a pre-workout, some gh, slin, and topped off with a triple esspresso. Got to the gym buzzing.

Kicked off with...

*T-Bar Rows*

2x warm-up sets 20kg-40kg for 12 reps

60kg / 8

70kg / 8, 7

*Rudern Rows*

100kg / 12

100kg / 10

135kg / 10 (Full stack)

155kg / 8 (full stack + 20kg plate strapped on)

155kg / 6

*Single Arm Pull Downs*

40kg / 10-10

60kg / 10-10

60kg / 8-8

60kg / 6-6

*DB Rows*

50kg / 8-8

50kg / 8-8

50kg / 8-8

*Seated Cable Rows*

98kg / 8, 8, 8, 8

*Rope Ab Crunches*

90kg / 30 (non-stop)

*Post-workout Grub*

Protein/carb shake, banana, and some vits

Off home to chow down on some real food


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice workout there mate, your gear sounds good too


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Adz said:


> Nice workout there mate, your gear sounds good too


Yeah...I really enjoyed it Adz. Felt strong and motivated. I'm using Neuro Pharma gear. Haven't been let down yet. It's nice, smooth and pip-free.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Your never too old fella. How's the tren stuff as I am defo thinking about trying it?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Your never too old fella. How's the tren stuff as I am defo thinking about trying it?


Morning mate. I love androxine. It helps me with motivation, focus and strength. I found it best after 2 or 3 doses. That reminds me... I must get some more.

I tried Mtren, and it does absolutely nothing for me.

Right... I'm off to the gym to blast shoulders and calves...then attempt some cardio.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Morning mate. I love androxine. It helps me with motivation, focus and strength. I found it best after 2 or 3 doses. That reminds me... I must get some more.
> 
> I tried Mtren, and it does absolutely nothing for me.
> 
> Right... I'm off to the gym to blast shoulders and calves...then attempt some cardio.


Good man il have too get some I think  and attempt it don't you mean smash it mate!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I was up at 5am this morning unable to sleep. So much for being on holiday. I read for a while with a cuppa, then decided to get ready for the gym.

It was a great session with a couple of personal bests. :thumbup1:

Today was *Shoulders day*

Kicked off with some stretching to warm-up a little, then...

*Press Behind the Neck*

3 x 30kg / 12 warm-up sets

40kg / 10

60kg / 10

70kg / 9

80kg / 9

100kg / 5 + 90kg / 3 (Personal Best)

*Rear Cable Delts*

Nice and slow and controlled

5 x 75kg / 10, 10, 10, 8, 8

*DB Lateral Raises*

4 x 17.5kg / 11, 8, 8, 7

15kg / 8, 7

*DB Front Raises*

17.5kg / 8-8

17.5kg / 8-8

17.5kg / 6-6

17.5kg / 6-6

*BB Shrugs*

100kg / 12

120kg / 12

160kg / 10

200kg / 10

240kg / 8 (12 plates) used wrist straps for the last couple of sets

240kg / 8 (Personal Best)

*Calf raises on leg press*

Calves were burning like fvck during this.

230kg / 20 warm-up

350kg / 50 (personal best)

*Post Work-out Grub*

Protein/Carb shake and a banana

then...

Grilled Chicken and a small jacket potato.

*Bosh... job done.*

Tomorrow is chest day. I'm really looking forward to it too.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I had a sun bed at the gym too... forgot about that. Tonight, I'm going to whack in some MT2. Goal is by the 5th Jan when I 'm back to work I want to have a nice tan.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Chest Day*

I'm really loving training in the mornings at the moment. Got to the gym at 9:30 and was looking forward to the session. Kicked off with some stretching then...

*Incline Chest Press*

3x 40kg / 12 warm-up sets, then...

80kg / 12, 10

100kg / 7, 8, 9

*Flat Chest Press*

53kg / 12

88kg / 10, 8, 10

95kg/ 9

*Machine Flyes*

68kg / 12

82kg / 10

96kg / 9 (personal best)

103kg / 8 (personal best)

103kg / 5

*Cable Cross-overs*

25kg / 10 (each side)

30kg / 10

30kg / 5

*Low-to-High Cable Flyes*

Did these as the single arm version

15kg / 12-12

20kg / 12-12

25kg / 12-12

30kg / 6-6

*Decline Bench Press*

80kg / 8, 8, 8

*Seated Ab Crunches*

10 machine platess / 100 reps (rest/pause)

*Post-workout Grub*

Whey Isolate, banana, bowl of porridge +vits


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> *Chest Day*
> 
> I'm really loving training in the mornings at the moment. Got to the gym at 9:30 and was looking forward to the session. Kicked off with some stretching then...
> 
> ...


Training early is REALLY Nice Gym is usually empty & ready to use  awesome sessions mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey chaps

I thought I would weigh myself for the last time before Christmas bloat sets in. So at the end of the year i'm now at 103.3kg. I started the year at 88.6kg. So I've gained 14.7kg this year.










I've done two cycles this year, and now i'm on my third... a short 42 day blast.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I was at the gym this morning at 9am ready for pummel the crap out of my arms. My right forearm is playing up still so I had to be a bit careful.

Tried some occlusion training on my biceps... jesus the pump was sooo painful. They felt enormous, and my veins all over my arms looked like they were going to burst.

*EZ Bar Curls*

3x 25kg/ 10 Warmup, then...

40kg / 12

40kg / 10

50kg / 8

50kg / 11

55kg / 8

*DB Curls*

22.5kg / 10-10

25kg / 5-5

25kg / 8-8

22.5kg / 8-8

*Single Arm Preacher Curls*

20kg /10-10

25kg / 8-8

25kg / 8-8

25kg / 8-8

25kg / 8-8

20kg / 7-7

15kg / 15-15 (occlusion training)

20kg / 10-10 (occlusion training)

15kg / 15-15 (occlusion training)

*Rope hammer Curls*

40kg / 10, 10

50kg / 10, 10, 10

*Tricep Push Downs*

2 x 50kg / 20 warmup

70kg / 10 ,10

80kg / 10, 10

*Single Arm raw Cable Extension*

Like kick backs with more control

25kg / 10-10

25kg / 10-10

35kg / 10-10

35kg / 8-8

35kg / 10-10

*Close Grip Bench Press*

BB / 20

40kg / 15

60kg / 12

60kg / 10

*Job Done... and my arms are completely pumped and fvcked*

Usual post work-out nutrition.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Tuesday was *Back Day*

A quick bit of stretching...

*T-Bar Rows*

20kg / 20, 40kg / 10 warm-up sets, then...

60kg / 10

80kg / 8

80kg / 8

*Single Arm Rudern Rows*

40kg / 8-8 (each arm)

60kg / 8-8

80kg / 8-8

80kg / 8-8

*Single Arm Hammer MTS High Row*

25kg a side / 12

40kg / 10

50kg / 10

60kg / 8 (personal best)

60kg / 7

*Close Grip Pull Down to Chest*

70kg / §10

84kg / 8

84kg / 8

*Seated Cable Rows*

84kg / 10

98kg / 8

98kg / 8

*Shoulder-width Lat Pulldown*

75kg / 10

102kg / 8 (personal best)

102kg / 7

*Weighted Chair Ab Crunches*

80kg / 40 reps


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Christmas Eve morning training...

*Chest and Shoulders*

I've combined two training sessions due to my gym being closed on Boxing day. I know I'm going to get a little figgity not being able to go to the gym for a couple of days!

*Incline Bench*

3x 40kg / 15 warm-up sets, then...

80kg / 12

80kg / 9

120kg / 5 + 100kg / 4

100kg / 7

100kg / 7

*Flat machine Press*

81kg / 10

95kg / 7

88kg / 9, 8, 7, 7

*Machine Flyes*

89kg /10, 8, 8

103kg / 5

*High Cable X-Overs*

25kg / 12

30kg / 10, 9, 8, 8

25kg / 8

*Machine Dips*

100kg / 15, 12, 12, 10, 10

*Shoulder Press Behind Neck*

3x 40kg / 15, 12, 10 warm-up sets, then...

80kg / 10

80kg / 8

80kg / 5

*Rear Delt FLyes*

68kg / 10, 10, 9, 8

*Hammer Lateral Raises*

50kg / 12

70kg / 10, 8, 8 ,6

*Rope Front Raises*

No markings on machine plates so just count the plates instead.

3p / 10

3p / 10

7p / 10

7p / 10

7p / 7

*Post workout grub*

Protein/Carb shake

5 poached eggs on 1 slice of wholemeal toast.

I'm going to break my diet on Christmas day only and enjoy myself. :innocent:

My gym is closed on Christmas and boxing day and opens again on Saturday morning. Looking forward to my next session.

Merry Christmas to all! :beer:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Marry xmas mate !


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I was at the gym at 9am this morning raring to go... today was *Arms Day*

*EZ BB Curls*

2x 30kg / 15 warm-up

*EZ Bar Cable Curls*

I did these lying down in front of the cable machine as you get a full range of movement. In addition, all reps power up and nice and slow down

30kg / 12

40kg / 11, 11

50kg / 10

60kg / 9

*DB Alternate Curls*

22.5kg / 10-10, 8-8, 8-8, 6-6, 7-7

*Single Arm Preacher Curls*

The first 3 sets I did occluded using leg wraps around my upper arm - as high as it will go. You get an enormous veiny pump that can be a little painful. My arms look awesome doing these :thumbup1:

20kg / 12-12 (occluded)

20kg / 10-10 (occluded)

20kg / 8-8 (occluded)

25kg / 8-8

20kg / 8-8

*Rope Hammer Curls*

Lying down in front of the cable machine to get a full range of movement.

Keeping hands separated at the top of the movement to make it harder.

30kg / 12

40kg / 10

50kg / 10

50kg / 10

60kg / 5 + 50kg / 4

*Tricep Pushdowns*

2x 50kg / 20 reps (occluded)

70kg / 10, 10, 10 (occluded)

70kg / 10, 10

*Single Arm DB Overhead Extensions*

17.5kg / 10-10

17.5kg / 10-10

20kg / 9-9

20kg / 8-8

20kg / 8-8

*Skull Crushers on the floors*

I do these lying on a couple of stacked plates for a little height and a bit of stretch at the end of the movement.

Much better than doing it on a bench

40kg / 12

50kg / 9, 8, 7, 7

*Close Grip Bench Press*

50kg / 13

70kg / 10, 10

*Tricep Kick-backs with raw cable*

30kg / 12-12, 10-10, 8-8

*Seated Calf Raises*

20kg / 20

40kg / 40

*Job Done!*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well it was the *last leg day of the year*. Didn't do anything heavy, just concentrated on form and cadence of the movements.

*Single Leg Extensions*

I prefer to do these as an asymmetric exercise because I can really concentrate on the movement. By the end of the exercise my legs are full of blood and aching already.

2x 20kg / 20-20, 20-20 warm-up sets. superset with some bodyweight pistol squats, then...

25kg / 20-20 (each leg)

35kg / 20-20

35kg / 18-18

35kg / 14-14

*Leg Press*

2x 160kg / 15 warm-up, then...

200kg / 12

250kg / 12

275kg / 12

325kg / 12

375kg / 12

400kg / 6

*Single Leg High Leg Press*

For the hammies and glute tie-ins

110kg / 12-12

150kg / 12-12, 12-12, 10-10

*Hamstring Curls*

40kg / 15

45kg / 10

50kg / 10

50kg / 8

*Stiff Leg Dead Lift*

Nice and slow

80kg / 12, 12,12, 10

*Leg Press Calve Raises*

280kg / 33

*Seated Calve Raises*

40kg / 30

*Post-workout Grub*

Protein/Carb drink

Prepared home made chicken and veggie soup.... absolutely lovely!

Tomorrow is back and abs.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So my last training session of the year was *Shoulders*.

*BB Overhead Press*

Nice and light just to warm up

40kg / 8, 8, 8

*Hammer Shoulder Press*

(Weight each side)

40kg / 15

50kg / 12

55kg / 9, 8, 9

*DB Rear Delt Raises*

I thought I would try this out. Decided I don't like the movement.

15kg/ 10, 10

*Cable Rear Delt Flyes *

68kg / 12

68kg / 8

68kg / 9

68kg / 10

*Machine Lateral Raises*

Wanted the extra stability from using a machine

50kg / 12

60kg / 10, 9 9, 9, 9

*Low to High Cable Front Raises*

(Weight each side)

15kg / 10

20kg / 10, 10, 10, 10, 8

*Job done.*

Happy new year everyone! :beer:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well happy new year to you all. I'm feeling really motivated right now. So i've decided to set some realistic goals for the year. Anything else I achieve on top of these goals is a bonus...

1. Get lean by end of June - ideally 10% bf or less

2. Add 5kg to my lean bodyweight by the end of the year.

3. Try and use more free-weights to improve the stability of my dodgy shoulder

So today was my first training session of the year... and it was *Chest Day*

*Incline Chest Press*

I did the warm-up sets with a barbell instead of just using the hammer machine as usual. Nice and light. Need to strengthen my shoulder slowly.

20kg / 20, 40kg / 20, 40kg / 20 (not inc bar weight), then...

80kg / 12

120kg / 8, 5+3

100kg / 8 + 2 partials

100kg / 8 + 1 partial

*Flat Chest Press*

80kg / 12

100kg / 7, 6+3 partials

80kg / 8+2 partials, 7+4 partials

*Cable Flyes*

75kg / 10

89kg / 10, 10, 10, 10

96kg / 9

*Low-to-High Cable Flyes*

20kg each side / 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

10kg / 20

*Decline Chest Press*

50kg / 10

80kg / 10, 10, 10, 8

*Dips*

10, 8, 6, 6

*Rope Ab Crunches*

70kg / 60


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So Saturday morning was *Arms Days*

*EZ Bar Cable Curls*

lying in front of the cable machine as it is a better range or movement for me

3x Warm-up sets 20kg-30kg / 15, then...

40kg / 12

50kg / 12

55kg / 11, 12, 10

*DB Alternate Curls*

Power-up, squeeze at the top, slow down

22.5kg / 8-8, 8-8, 8-8, 5-5

*Single Arm Preacher Curls*

Loving this occlusion training. Arms sprouting veins everywhere, awesome pump, and its a bit painful when the wraps are released and blood flows freely again.

20kg / 10-10 occluded

20kg / 10-10 occluded

20kg / 10-10 occluded

20kg / 10-10

*Rope Hammer Curls*

40kg / 10, 10, 12, 15, 12

*Tricep Pushdowns*

2x 50kg / 16 warm-up, then...

80kg / 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Had enough for today. Back to work on Monday... and training moving to after work.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I've got 2 weeks remaining on this blast cycle, then it is back to cruising on a 250mg of Sus.

Starting a new training program on Monday.

It's going to be about intensity with little or no rest between sets and exercises. 2 days on 1 day rest. HIIT and steady-state cardio on rest days only. After 6 weeks i'll have a week off training to recover.

Bring it on... :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

JI'm having a little trouble with tren-somia at the moment and soaking the bed in sweat. I get off to sleep no problem then wake around 2am unable to get back to sleep. Bloody annoying. I usually go in to the lounge and have a shake or some hot milk, then slouch on the sofa dozing.

Yesterday was my first day back at work and by 3:30 I was knackered. Had to go and sit in the cold loo, then splash my face with water to freshen up and be more alert.

By the time I got home, I couldnt face getting my a.rse down the gym for my first leg session of the year.

As it is a new routine (2 days on one day cardio, then repeat) It's not a big problem... Just delaying the start by one day.

I'm going to go this evening and pummel the crap out of myself. Hopefully I should be knackered enough afterwards to sleep a bit more.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So this evening was the first day of my new training regime. For the next 6 weeks its all about intensity and not the quantity of weight. The key thing is that I'm having little rest between sets - 60 seconds max, and 3 mins between exercises.

10iu slin pre-workout, 100mg var.

BCAA/Carbs/Glutamine/Creatine Intra-workout shake

Kicked off by 10 mins on the treadmill to get the blood flowing in my legs, then some stretching

*Hammer Leg Extensions*

2 secs up, squeeze and 2 secs down for each rep

15kg weight each side / 20 reps

20kg / 20

25kg / 16

30kg / 15

40kg / 15

*Leg Press*

power up, don't lock out, then slow down

160kg / 10, 10

200kg / 10

240kg / 15

*Hack Squat*

I have to be careful of this exercise as it engages my crappy lower back

40kg / 8

90kg / 6

90kg / 8

*Lying Hamstring Curls*

Power up, hold and squeeze, then 2 secs down

35kg / 8

40kg / 8

50kg / 10

*Calf Press*

2 secs up, hold for 2, down in 2, hold for 2

250kg / 15

290kg / 15

350kg / 12

*Post-workout grub*

Protein/carb shake, banana.

I'm going to get my a.rse home and shovel some more grub down my throat. pre-bed, Ill have a tub of quark with a scoop of chocolate/coconut isolate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I didn't get to the gym last night. All day at work I was having hot flashes and was feeling really tired. Last night I slept on the soft and put the humidifier on with some essential oils in it. Slept quite well. Woke up around 3am with a sore throat and coughed up loads of green gunk.... yum. Decided to work from home today.

I'm going to try and get to the gym this evening if i'm feeling ok.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well I managed to get to the gym for a little session. So today was *Chest and Biceps*. I felt a little short of breath and sometimes a little dizzy, but I pushed through it...

*Decline Bench*

Power-up with a nice squeeze at the top of the movement

40kg / 20

80kg / 20, 15

100kg / 12 RP

100kg / 12 RP

100kg / 11 RP

*Hammer Incline Press*

35kg a side / 6

45kg a side / 6

52.5kg a side / 8

*Cable Flyes*

68kg / 8

82kg / 8

103kg / 12 RP

*Cable Cross-overs*

25kg a side / 12

30kg a side / 12

*Low-to-High Flyes*

20kg a side / 10, 12

*Seated DB Curls*

20kg / 10, 10, 12

*EZ Bar Curls*

50kg / 10, 10

*Single Arm Preacher Curls*

First 3 sets were occluded

20kg / 10-10, 10-10, 6-6 (occluded)

20kg / 8-8 (normal)


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A word to the wise... don't attempt to do deadlifts when you are suffering from flu. Jesus, after 8 reps I nearly passed out. I was only warming up with 100kg. :lol:

Anyway, today was *Back day*... or at least an attempt at doing a back day.

Kicked off with some stretching, then moved on to...

*Hammer Plate-loaded Lat Pullover*

40kg / 20

80kg / 20, 20

100kg / 10

*Close-grip Lat Pulldown*

77kg / 5

91kg / 5

105kg / 9

*Single Arm Rudern Rows*

50kg / 10-10

50kg / 10-10

60kg / 12-12

*Single Arm MTS High Row*

45kg / 10-10

45kg / 10-10

50kg / 10-10

*Deadlift*

BB / 20 reps

100kg / 8

Had to stop as I near passed out. Oh well. I should feel better in a few days.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So Saturday morning was *Delts and Triceps*

I still felt a bit crappy but I am not giving in to the man-flu.

*Smith Overhead Press*

5 sets, 20-50kg, 20-10 rep range

*DB Lateral Raises*

17.5kg 2x 5 reps

1x 11 reps

*Reverse Delt Flyes*

61kg / 8

75kg / 8

96kg / 8

*Single Arm Cable Lateral Raises*

20kg / 12-12

30kg / 8-8

*Cable Tricep Extensions*

40kg / 10

60kg / 10

70kg / 10

100kg / 6

*Tricep Single Arm Extension/Kickbacks*

25kg / 13-13

30kg / 8-8

35kg / 8-8


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Got to the gym this morning when it opened and did 30 mins of fasted HIIT/SS cardio mix.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's the start of week 2 of 6 for my new year training regime. Today was *legs days*. Remember, this is all about the intensity of the session and not moving loads of heavy iron. 30 seconds rest between sets and a couple of mins between bodyparts.

Kicked off with some stretching, following by...

*Leg Extensions*

4 warm-up sets, 1 work set

30kg / 20

50kg / 16

50kg / 17

60kg / 15 RP

90kg / 15 RP

*Leg Press*

3 warm-up sets, 1 work set

160kg / 10

200kg / 10

240kg / 10

280kg / 14

*Reverse Hack Squats*

Stopped doing normal hacks as it engaged my lower back too much

40kg / 8

80kg / 10

120kg / 8

*Lying Hamstring Curls*

40kg / 8

50kg / 8

60kg / 8 + 55kg / 2

*Calf Press*

270kg / 12

250kg / 12

400kg / 12 personal best

Normal post-workout pro/carb/glutamine/creating shake. Then rush off home for a bath and some more grub.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm starting to feel a little better now. I didn't feel like I was going to keel over during this session.... which is great! So today was about *Chest and Biceps*. I had a couple of personal bests... so i'm pleased.

*Decline Bench Press*

40kg / 20

80kg / 20, 15

100kg / 12, 11

120kg / 11 RP

*Low incline DB Press*

I have problems with DBs as my right shoulder is not stable enough to have that free range of movement as yet. The weights are nice and light jsut to help strengthen the supporting muscles.

3 x 27.5kg / 8-8

*Incline Hammer Chest Press*

80kg / 8

100kg / 8, 8

*Cable Pec Flyes*

Hit another personal best with this one. I seem to be getting stronger quite quickly on this movement. 15kg up from last session.

82kg / 8

103kg / 8

117kg / 10 RP (personal best)

*Cable Cross-overs*

Did these so the concentration point was dead centre of the pec with a nice hard squeeze.

30kg / 12

35kg / 10

*Seated DB Alternate Curls*

25kg / 10-10, 8-8, 6-6

*EZ Bar Curls*

60kg / 11

65kg / 12 personal best

*Single Arm Preacher Curls*

This is occlusion training. Fvcking love it! Enormous pumpage, and painful when the wraps are removed.

My arms thank me for it as the muscle seems much harder, and is growing much quicker than normal.

20kg / 10-10, 10-10, 10-10 no rest between arms or sets just keep moving from one to the other until complete.

Job done... off home for a bath and some grub.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work on pb s mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Back Day*

Lower back has been aching a bit. I think it is due to all of the coughing Ive been during while I've had the flu.

*Lat Pullover Machine*

This is the last time I do this exercise on a machine... don't like the movement. Going back to DBs for the next session

40kg / 20

80kg / 20

80kg / 20

*Close Grip Lat Pulldown*

Slow movement with a squeeze and hold at the top

75kg / 8

90 kg / 8, 8

*DB Rows*

47.5kg / 10-10 , 10-10, 8-8

*Single Arm Rudern Rows*

40kg each side / 10-10

60kg each side / 10-10

70kg each side / 10-10

*DeadLift*

60kg / 10

100kg /10, 10, 10

*Single Arm Lat Cable Pulldown*

30kg / 10-10, 8-8, 8-8

*Machine Rows*

77kg / 10

97kg / 10

119kg / 8 personal best

No faffing around tonight. In and out nice and quick with little or no rest between sets and exercises

*Bosh... Job done*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's *Delts and Triceps* day...and I'm pleased that I managed to push pass a few more personal bests. It still freaks me out a little when I add weight as I think one slight twist, or crap form and i'm back to square one being on the floor for a week p.issing in a saucepan because I can't get off the floor to go a loo. The best part of doing your back in is getting prescribed morphine! Anyway, that's why i'm pleased with any little weight increase.

*BB Shoulder Press*

2x 30kg / 10 warm-ups

40kg / 12, 11, 12

60kg / 10 RP

*DB Lateral Raises*

20kg / 5-5, 5-5, 10-10

*Reverse Delts Cable Flyes *

75kg / 8

82kg / 8, 8

*Single Arm Cable Lateral Raises*

25kg / 10-10

25kg / 10-10

*Cable Overhead Tricep Extensions*

40kg / 15

60kg / 12

80kg / 8

*DB Tricep Overhead Extensions*

Had difficulty in getting the DB overhead into starting position. A nice bloke helped me out.

40kg / 10

47.5kg / 10 PB

*Barbell Shrugs*

I was as red as a beetroot, sweating like a diabetic in a sweet shop when I hit 180kg.

Was really happy with 220kg. It was really hard trying to hold it at the top for a squeeze!

Had to sit down for 5 mins afterwards to stop the room spinning. :lol:

60kg / 20

100kg / 10

140kg / 10

180kg / 10

220kg / 7 PB

*Post-workout grub*

usual protein/carb/fats shake

So this is the end of week 2 of 6 of my high intensity training schedule. I ache quite a lot...especially my bicep brachii on top on my forearms.

Tomorrow is going to be some fasted cardio first thing when the gym opens.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I was waiting patiently outside the gym for it to open this morning at 8:50am. Fuelled only by a cup of tea (no sugar) and a caffeine tablet I did 10 mins of HIIT cardio followed by 30 mins steady state.

I thought I would also whack in a few abs exercises. So that included 70kg for 60 reps rope crunches, then 10 machine plates (no markings execept numbers) for 50 reps chair ab crunches, the 2 x 20 each side with side cable crunches.

Did 6 mins on the sunbed as a "well done" for getting my a.rse out of bed. I'm absolutely famished. Going home to demolish anice protein/fats breakfast. 5 large poached eggs, grilled tomatoes, and grilled avocado.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Monday night and it's *Legs night*...wooo hoo.

I am now officially back on my cruise. So whacking in 250mg of Sust each week. This usually keeps my levels around 30.4....which is the high end of normal.

Warmed-up with 10 mins on the incline treadmill, followed by some all important stretching

*Single Leg Extensions*

I prefer doing one leg at a time. It means I don't cheat and can really focus on the mind-muscle connection.

The final work set is done nice and slow with a squeeze at the top.

20kg each side / 20 reps

25kg / 17

35kg / 15

40kg / 15

45kg / 15 RP

*Leg Press*

180kg / 10

200kg / 10

240kg / 10

300kg / 12

*Reverse Hack Squat*

80kg / 10

120kg / 8

120kg / 6

*Lying Hamstring Curls*

My hammies are getting stronger. A couple of weeks ago my max work set was 45kg.

50kg / 8

60kg / 8

60kg / 8

*Calf Press*

Super-slow reps with a 3 second pause at top and bottom

350kg / 12, 12, 12

*Seated Calf Press*

40kg / 10

60kg / 8

60kg / 8

*Post workout Grub*

Protein/Carb/Glutamine/Creatine shake

Off home for some 5% minced steak, mash, and peas

Tomorrow night i'm off out to the opera so i'm not going to be able to train. I'm going to try and get up at 5:30am down a shake and get to the gym for 6am.... Yeah.... right. Let's see if that happens... LOL :lol:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I've managed to wake up at 4:30am without an alarm. So it looks like I'm off to the gym soon to smash my chest and biceps. :thumbup1:

I'm just chugging down a caffiene tab, banana and some whey to give me some energy.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I forgot to write up my early morning training session from Tuesday... and now I can't be asked. I had quite a good session on Chest and Biceps.

Tonight was *Back* day.

*Lat Pullovers*

4 sets all together... 30 seconds rest between sets

60kg / 20, 20

80kg / 12, 12

*Close Grip Lat Pull Down*

Nice, slow and controlled with a pause at peak contraction

30 seconds rest between sets

75kg / 6

90kg / 6

95kg / 8

*Single Arm Rudern Rows*

No rest between sets just keep moving from one arm to the other and repeat until all sets are complete

Pull with the elbow and not the hands and squeeze the shoulder back at the top of the movement...nice

40kg a side / 8-8

60kg a side / 8-8

80kg a side / 10-10

*Seated Machine Rows*

Again, nice, slow and controlled squeezing the shoulder blades together like you are trying to pinch a pencil between them

75kg / 10

119kg / 10 Full stack, PB

119kg / 8 Full stack, PB

*Deadlifts*

My back is really fried after all that...now let's try and do some deads... 

Returning the bar to rest on the floor properly. None of this constant movement malarky.

60kg / 10

100kg / 10

150kg / 6

*Post-workout Grub*

Protein/Carb shake with glutamine, fish oils, banana

Home to freshen up, then stuff my face again with a high protein, fats, and low carb meal.

I may even treat myself before bed with a tub of quark and a scoop of chocolate and coconut whey


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

musclemate said:


> I've managed to wake up at 4:30am without an alarm. So it looks like I'm off to the gym soon to smash my chest and biceps. :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm just chugging down a caffiene tab, banana and some whey to give me some energy.


Try some t5 they rock mate,with real effs in!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Try some t5 they rock mate,with real effs in!


Yeah nice one. I just finished a 42 day blast that included t3, but now I'm trying and keep quite clean except for 250mg of Sustanon a week.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Yeah nice one. I just finished a 42 day blast that included t3, but now I'm trying and keep quite clean except for 250mg of Sustanon a week.


Cool ,it only has caffien\asprin\effs in so all good..


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Last night was *Delts and Triceps*

I felt quite knackered after yesterday, hence that it why I'm writing up my session this morning before I run to the gym for some fasted cardio,

*Smith Machine Shoulder Press*

40kg / 11, 12

60kg / 8, 8, 7+3

*DB Lateral Raise*

20kg / 5-5, 5-5, 10-10 + 17.5kg / 3+3

*Reverse Cable Delt Flyes*

75kg / 8

82kg / 8, 10

Resistance band for 10 + 10 + 8

*Single Arm Cable Lateral Raises*

20kg / 12-12

25kg / 8-8

*Cable Tricep Extensions*

50kg / 20

70kg / 13

90kg / 10, 10 (full stack)

*Cable Overhead Tricep Extensions*

60kg / 10, 10

*Raw Cable Tricep Kick-backs*

25kg / 10-10

35kg / 10-10

40kg / 7-7

*Job Done*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Fasted Cardio* this morning!

Did a 40 min mix of HIIT and steady state incline treadmill work... surprisingly I really enjoyed it. The time passed really quickly. I digged deep into my music collection and played stuff I haven't heard for years. It put a real big smile on my face.

After that I thought I would do some ab work and kicked off with 80kg for 40 reps rope crunches, followed by 30kg for 30 reps seated crunches.

When I got home i was absolutely famished. So, I'm having a protein/fats meal. Put 5 large eggs in a small buttered cast iron skillet with some chopped onion, tomatoes and some really strong cheese and baked in the oven. Finished off with some fresh basil and a couple of slices of Le Pied' Angloys - a soft brie-like cheese melted all over it. Nom nom... :thumbup1:

View attachment 164904


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So to achieve my fat loss/lean tissue goals by the end of June I want to understand exactly where

I am right now. Ive decided to get my body composition analysed. All booked in for next Thursday. This will help Big Jim - my coach - plan my training and diet more effectively.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's my second session this week training *Legs*. My mojo was a bit off this morning. I couldn't get to the equipment in the order I wanted to train... so it threw me off kilter and training wasn't as good.

Tomorrow will be week 4 of 6 of this training cycle. Only one personal best this session. As a rule of thumb I'm trying to either increase either weight or reps or both every session. It's bloody hard, intense work.

Started off with 10 mins incline treadmill to get the blood flowing through my little pins, then...

*Single Leg Extensions*

I'm always trying to steer myself to asymmetric work as it stops unbalanced body parts.

20kg / 20-20

25kg / 20-20

35kg / 15-15

40kg / 15-15

45kg / 10-10

45kg / 10+4 - 11+3 (RP)

*Reverse Hack Squat*

80kg / 10

120kg / 10

120kg / 10

*Leg Press*

200kg / 10

240kg /10 using a resistance band

280kg / 10 using a resistance band

320kg / 10 using a resistance band

*Lying Hamstring Curls*

50kg / 10

60kg / 10

60kg / 8

*Calf Press*

300kg / 20

250kg / 15

405kg / 16 personal best

*Post Work-Out Grub*

Protein/Carb shake with glutamine and vit c, banana and some honey

At home its' going to be 5 poached eggs and grilled tomatoes.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

This evening was about pummelling the crap out of my *Chest and Biceps*

Today I really focussed on the mind-muscle connection, performing each rep nice and controlled. A decent power up, with a hard squeeze, pause, then down with a count of 2-3. I also decided to dust off my Fat Gripz for a big of fat bar training. Jesus, I forgot about the enormous forearm pump you get with these. After my session I was sitting having a protein shake, with my hands trembling. 40 mins later and they are still a bit wobbly. Good session! :thumbup1:

*Decline Bench Press*

40kg / 20

80kg / 18

120kg / 10+3 RP

120kg / 10

100kg / 8 + 40kg / 5 quick drop set

*Low Incline Bench Press*

80kg / 8, 8

90kg / 8, 4, 5

*Cable Flyes*

89kg / 12

103kg / 8

117kg / 6+3 RP Personal Best

*Cable Cross-Overs*

30kg / 12

35kg / 12

40kg / 8+6 RP PB

*Seated DB Curls*

25kg / 10-10 nice and slow with a hard squeeze

25kg / 8-8

25kg / 8-8

*EZ BB Curls*

Done these buggers with Fat Gripz

40kg / 12

50kg / 12

55kg / 10

*Single Arm Preacher Curls*

These were done occluded. One arm after another and repeat until all sets were done.

Really gave me an awesome pump with veins popping out everywhere.

20kg / 10-10

20kg / 10-10

20kg / 10-10

20kg / 8-8

20kg / 6-6

*Post Work-out grub*

Protein/Carb shake with glutamine, fish oils

Got home and tucked into beef steak stew with mash... nom nom.

Cardio day tomorrow...


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I got a bit of a mood on today in the gym. All of the fvcking barbell stations were busy with people queuing so I couldn't do any deadlifts. In addition, all of the smith machine were taken up as well... so that discounted doing rack pulls. I couldn't really say "stop fvcking talking you t.wat and get on with it". Bloody...fvckety...fvck...fvck!!! Ha. :cursing:

I'm pleased with a few personal best during tonights session.

So let's get on with my *Back day*. Kicked off with...

a bit of stretching...then

*Lat Machine Pullover*

30kg each side / 20 reps

40kg each side / 19, 14, 12

*Close Grip Lat Pulldown*

with a v-bar handle

84kg / 8

91kg / 8

105kg / 7 PB

*Single Arm Rudern Rows*

60kg each side / 8-8 reps

80kg each side / 8-8

90kg each side / 8-8 PB

110kg each side / 8-8 PB

*Machine Rows*

84kg / 8

119kg / 8 Full Stack & PB

119kg / 8 PB

*Deadlifts*

Enough said... :cursing:

*MTS High Row*

45kg each side / 10 reps, 10, 8

*Post Work-out Grub*

Protein shake with a banana

Got to get home as I'm famished and could eat a whole cow! :lol:

I've got 2 days off work and tomorrow I'm going to get my body composition analysed. Should be interesting. :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

This morning I went to have my body composition analysed. The results are as follows: -

Height: 1.77m

Weight: 100.9kg

Lean muscle mass: 74.3kg (73.6%)

Fat: 26.6kg (26.4%)

I think they should have just prodded me with a stick and say "yes, your fat makes you look fat" :lol:

Honestly I thought I would have been around 20%... but hey - let's not dwell on it and get demotivated.

I've set myself some realistic goals for the remaining year. I'm going to need my coach Big_Jim_87 to ensure my diet is top-notch and my training and cardio is spot on.

*GOALS*

1) Get to 10-12% by the end of June - so that's 21 weeks from tomorrow.

If a competitive BB can prep in 12-16 weeks... i think this should be achievable.

2) Gain 5kg of lean muscle by the end of the year

So, I will update my training log regularly... and you... yes you... can help me get through the hard bits when I need that extra bit of motivation.

Cheers for the support boys and girls. :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Shelled out £1.6k today for new tyres on my 370z. First time i had to buy some... So a little shocked. Lol

Anyway, I'm at the gym and just finished a mix of HIIT and steady-state cardio on an incline treadmill.

Ordered a nice and juicy sirloin steak with 3 poached eggs and some salad from the gym cafe. Bloody famished!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Right... I'm off to the gym to pummelling the crap out of my legs this morning.

Have a great day fellas. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Shelled out £1.6k today for new tyres on my 370z. First time i had to buy some... So a little shocked. Lol
> 
> Anyway, I'm at the gym and just finished a mix of HIIT and steady-state cardio on an incline treadmill.
> 
> Ordered a nice and juicy sirloin steak with 3 poached eggs and some salad from the gym cafe. Bloody famished!


Fuuuuuuuúck!! Lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Legs Day*

Got to the gym around 10am and it wasn't particularly busy. Did 10 mins on the incline treadmill to get the blood pumping and my joints warmed up.

*Single Leg Extensions*

Weight each side

20kg / 20-20

25kg / 18-18

35kg / 12-12

45kg / 10-10

45kg / 10-10

*Leg Press*

200kg / 10

240kg / 10

280kg / 10

300kg / 10

*Reverse Hack Squat*

My lower back twinged a bit on the last set. I need to be real careful here.

50kg / 10

90kg / 10

130kg / 10 PB

*Lying Hamstring Curls*

50kg / 10

60kg / 10, 10

*Calf Raises Supersets*

Superset with no rest between standing calf raises and seated calf raises

Standing 88kg / 15

Seated 40kg / 15

Standing 88kg/ 15

Seated 40kg / 15

*Job Done*

Quick banana and a protein/carb shake and off home to have some more food.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A couple of crappy pics taken at the gym today. Finally some permanent veins appeared on my forearms for the for the first time. They were much more pronounced post-workout. I should have took the photos then.... D'oh



















*Update on Weight and Fat Goals*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I went to the gym around 12-noon today after taking my partner out for breakfast at Caravan in Kings Cross. I had porridge with dates, banana and brown sugar, followed by sourdough toast and 5 poached eggs, two cups of flat white coffee... delicious.

Anyway, today was *Chest and Biceps*

*Decline Bench Press*

40kg / 20

80kg / 15, 10, 7+6

120kg / 10

120kg / 8

*Incline Bench Press*

80kg / 10, 8

100kg / 5+4 and 5 partials

*Cable Flyes*

89kg / 8, 8, 8

*Pec Deck*

35kg / 15, 10, 8

*Cable Cross-overs*

30kg / 12

40kg / 6

*Seated DB Curls*

25kg / 10-10

25kg / 10-10

25kg / 8-8

*EZ Bar Curls*

These were done with Fat Gripz

50kg / 10

55kg / 10

60kg / 8

*Single Arm Preacher Curls*

Occlusion training. No rest or pause between arms or sets.

Arms felt like they were going to burst after these.

20kg / 10-10

25kg / 6-6

20kg / 10-10

20kg / 8-8

*Post Work-out Grub*

Protein/carb shake and a banana.

Off home to shower and stuff my face again as I'm famished.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A good 30 minute mix of HIIT and steady-state cardio done. Now I'm waiting for a juicy steak, 3 poached eggs and some salad on order from the gym cafe.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Photo of back taken today. A bit grainy i'm afraid.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Off home in 7 mins (5pm) then off to the gym for my favourite session of the week... Back


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Back Day*

Not the greatest session I've had... but still passable. My back feels worked which is the main thing. Once again I couldn't get to the barbells and the racks as everything was taken up. It's so fvcking annoying.

*Hammer Lat Pullovers*

20kg each side / 20 reps

40kg each side / 20, 20 RP, 9

*Single Arm Rudern Rows*

40kg each side / 8-8

60kg each side / 8-8

80kg each side / 8-8

105kg each side / 6-6

*Close Grip Lat Pulldown*

84kg / 8

91kg / 8

105kg / 8 PB

*Machine Cable Rows*

84kg / 8

119kg / 8 full stack PB

119kg / 8 full stack PB

*Deadlifts*

Just need access to a bloody barbell!

*MTS High Row*

45kg each side / 10

55kg each side / 10

*Job done*

A protein/oats shake with glutamine, a banana, some fish oils and a fibre capsule to keep me sh.itting right :whistling:

Tomorrow is shoulders and triceps... bring it on baby. :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Meals 2-4. However at lunchtime I really fancied a steak. So now I'm sitting in Cote waiting for a nice piece of sirlion to arrive...


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Now that's what i'm talking about...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking huge mate!

Food looks great too


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey bud fellow big jim client here lol!

Food looks great, is that some sort of oil on it? Is that breadcrumbs on the chicken looks delish!?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

TITO said:


> Hey bud fellow big jim client here lol!
> 
> Food looks great, is that some sort of oil on it? Is that breadcrumbs on the chicken looks delish!?


Hey mate... Splash of extra virgin olive oil. Sometimes I coat the chicken breasts in flour, egg and breadcrumbs, then quickly seal them in a frying pan and bung them in the oven for 22 mins. Nice with rosemary chopped in with the breadcrumbs too.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

musclemate said:


> Hey mate... Splash of extra virgin olive oil. Sometimes I coat the chicken breasts in flour, egg and breadcrumbs, then quickly seal them in a frying pan and bung them in the oven for 22 mins. Nice with rosemary chopped in with the breadcrumbs too.


Im currently cruising and hungry all A LOT and that chic and pot look mouth watering, cant even look at the steak


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Just playing catch-up writing up my journal.

So Thursday was *Shoulders & Triceps*

I wasn't feeling particularly strong this evening but pushed on anyway.

*Smith Machine Shoulder Press*

20kg / 22 reps

40kg / 12

40kg / 9+3 RP

50kg / 10

60kg / 6+3 RP

*DB Lateral Raises*

3x 17.5kg / 6-6, 6-6, 8-8

*Machine Lateral Raises*

50kg / 10

70kg / 9

70kg / 6

*Reverse Delt Cable Flyes*

2x 68kg / 10

*Single Arm Cable Lateral Raises*

20kg / 11-11

20kg / 10-10

20kg / 12-12

*Tricep Pushdowns*

40kg / 20 warm-up

60kg / 12

80kg / 10

100kg / 10

100kg / 10

*Raw cable Kick-backs*

30kg / 10-10

25kg / 10-10

Job Done


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Saturday was *Legs day*

10 minutes warm-up on an incline treadmill to get my blood pumping and knees warmed up, then...

*Unilateral Leg Extension*

Basically, one leg at a time, no rest between legs no rest between sets

25kg / 20-20

30kg / 18-18

35kg / 12-12

45kg / 10-10

45kg / 10-10

*Leg Press*

200kg / 10

240kg / 10

280kg / 10

340kg / 10

340kg / 8

*Reverse Hack Squats*

I do these because they have less impact on my lower back.

90kg / 10

130kg / 10

130kg / 8

*Standing Calf Raise*

3 seconds down, stretch at the bottom for 3, up in 3, hold at the top for 3.

97kg / 15

115kg / 10

124kg / 12

*Seated Ab Crunches*

No measurements on machine so I just counted the plates

11 plates / 15

13 p / 10

13 p / 10

Job Done


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So this morning was *Chest and Biceps*

*Decline Bench Press*

40kg / 20

80kg / 13+8 RP

80kg / 10+7 RP

80kg / 10

100kg / 9 + 1 partial

100kg / 9 + 3 partials

*Incline Bench Press*

85kg / 10, 8

105kg / 5+3 RP

80kg / 8

*DB Flat FLyes*

3x 20kg / 8, 8, 8

*Machine Flyes*

49kg / 10

70kg / 8

84kg / 8

98kg / 8

*Cable Cross-overs to chest mid-point*

no weight measurements on machine so just a plate count each side

8 plates / 10-10

10 plates / 8

9 plates / 10

8 plates / 10

*Seated DB Bicep Curls*

25kg / 10-10

25kg / 10-10

25kg / 10-10

17.5kg / 6-6 super slow with a hard squeeze

*EZ Bar Curls*

55kg / 10

60kg / 10

65kg / 8 personal best

*Single Arm Preacher Bicep Curls*

Done these as occluded sets. Awesome pump. Had some comments from a couple of guys in the gym.

No rest between arms, no rest between sets, Just cranked them out and worked through the pain.

20kg / 10-10, 10-10

20kg / 6-6, 6-6

*Job Done*

Post workout protein/carb drink with a banana, efa, and glutamine. Off home for some more food...


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

TITO said:


> Im currently cruising and hungry all A LOT and that chic and pot look mouth watering, cant even look at the steak


Getting bored with poached eggs so I cranked it up a notch this morning after the gym. Poached eggs on 1 piece of sourdough toast, avocado and grilled tomatoes with hollandaise... yummy.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm deloading this week. No weights only some light cardio. Next week I'm starting my 19 weeks goal to get to 10% bf by the end of June. Wish me luck!

Anyway, here is today's meals 2-4.

Rump steak, grilled tomato, with green beans, homemade waldorf salad, mixed nuts

Baked Chicken with herbs de Provence, green beans and waldorf salad, mixed nuts

Baked Chicken with Thyme, green bean and tomato salad. mixed nuts


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> *Back Day*
> 
> Not the greatest session I've had... but still passable. My back feels worked which is the main thing. Once again I couldn't get to the barbells and the racks as everything was taken up. It's so fvcking annoying.
> 
> ...


Not a great session,,,,, but PBS...?? Haha keep killing it


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Your food looks lush mate lol!!

Really fancy gilled toms now!!! Makes the diet seem like a treat!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

This week I've been deloading. Jim said I don't want you doing any weights at all. By mid-week I started getting figgity, ratty, and snappy. I can't wait unless Monday when I'm back to my training. Need to blow off some steam.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's the weekend. I usually get really bored with having poached eggs by Saturday. So today i've made a really lovely omelette.

*Recipe*

5-6 Eggs, beat in a bowl

1/4 onion, sliced very thin

6-8 small plum cherry tomatoes, quartered

80g Brie, sliced

Parmesan shavings, for taste. Easy to do with a potato peeler

fresh basil, greek basil is best.

splash of extra virgin olive oil, for the frying pan

1. heat the oil on a stove, heat a grill to 180c

2. beat the eggs and add to the hot pan. after 2 mins...

3. sprinkle the tomatoes and onion, and add the brie

4. finish with a sprinkle of parmesan shavings and basil

5. under the grill until it becomes slight raised and puffy.

Watch it after 3 mins as it can catch very quickly. It just started to in the pic below... but was absolutely delicious.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's Monday evening and the first training day of my new regime... All I can say is "I'm completely fvcked!". 

The new schedule consists of giants set, no rest, and really high intensity. It's the first time i've done giants... and I love 'em. I'm wondering what the doms will be like.

Anyway, today was *Chest and Delts*

*Giant Set*

3 sets

A) Incline Cable Flyes x8 10-15kg a side

B) Incline DB Press x8 25kg DBs

C) Flat DB Press x8 25kg DBs

D) Flat Cable Flyes x8 10-15kg a side

*Flat Hammer Chest Press*

I was so knackered after the giant sets I had to reduce my weight quite alot. Normal do 120kg.

80kg / 9

80kg / 6 + 60kg / 6

60kg / 9

60kg / 8

*Lateral & Front Raises*

Alternate between reps from laterals to front raises

17.5kg /12-12 x2

17.5 / 8-8

*Job Done... short, sweet, and intensive!*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I haven't written anything for nearly a week. So I thought I would catch up. A few days ago it was...

*Back Day*

*Cadence*

Compound movements: 2 sec up, 3 secs down, 3 sec squeezing the contraction

Isolation movement: 2 secs up, 2 secs down, 1-2 secs squeezing the contraction

*Machine Pullovers*

3 warm-up sets, 40-60kg, for 10

1 work set, 80kg for 9

*Meadow Rows*

I love this exercise. It really fries my back.

3 sets of 6 reps, 40kg

*Giant Set*

3 sets of 4 exercises, 8 reps each exercise

Wide-grip Lat Pulldown

Underhand Lat Pulldown

Close-grip low cable row

Underhand low cable row

*Hyperextensions*

3 x 12


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Worked from home today and took a late lunch and went to the gym for...

*Arm Blaster Day*

*Overhand Tricep Pushdown*

2 x 10 warm-up sets

*Giant Set*

3 complete sets, 20 reps each exercise.. so 80 reps per set

Underhand cable extension 30kg

Overhand Tricep Pushdown 55kg

Rope wide extensions 40kg

Rope overhead extension 30kg

*Skull Crushers*

3 sets of 20 reps, 20kg-40kg

*Seated High Cable Curls (Single Arm)*

5 sets, 10-12 reps, 20-30kg per arm

*Machine Preacher Curls (Single Arm)*

4 sets of 10 each arm

25kg / 10-10

20kg / 10-10, 10-10,

25kg / 10-10... triple drop set

Job done... arms feel huge and really full.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

30 minutes of steady-state fasted cardio this morning. Really hungry and looking forward to brekkie.

Tomorrow... Chest and delts


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So, I'm at the end of my first week of the new training and diet regime. This week I managed to reduce my weight by 1kg...now 99.6kg (219.5lbs) which I'm pleased with. If I can continue with this I should have no problem achieving my goal in project 'Get lean as fvck' by end of June.

Righty-o, I'm off to the gym for chest and delts.

Have a great Sunday boys and girls.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

This morning was *Chest and Delts day*

*Giant Set*

3 sets, 4 exercises, 8 reps each, no rest between exercises

a) Incline Cable Flyes 15kg/ 8, 8, 8

B) Incline DB Press 27.5kg / 8, 8, 8

c) Flat DB Press 27.5kg / 8, 8, 8

d) Flat Cable Flyes 15kg , 8, 8, 6

*Flat Hammer Press*

Chest is a bit fried so I had to reduce the weight dramatically from my normal 120kg

80kg / 8

60kg / 12

60kg / 9

80kg / 6+4

67kg / 10, 10, 6

*Alternate DB Lateral & Front Raises*

17.5kg / 12, 6

Switch to single arm cables instead

20kg / 10-10

20kg / 10-10

had to stop as my left forearm was playing up on the front raises.

*Cardio*

30 mins steady-state incline treadmill. Keeping heart rate between 130-140bpm

*Post-workout Grub*

2 scoops isolate, hmb, creatine, glutamine, EFA.

Go home, freshen up, and eat again.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Prepared my meals for today.. here are meals 2-4

1) Chicken, broccoli, coleslaw and rice

2) Turkey and carrot casserole, with broccoli and roasted sweet potato


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I've gone from loving training my back to loathing it. This latest routine... i'm not enjoying it. It's not because it's **** or anything. It's about the logistics. Trying to do a giant set when the two pieces of equipment are on the opposite sides of the gym is a nightmare. You do the first exercise, move to the next bit of kit and have to wait, then back to the first, and have to wait. It just puts me off my stride and puts me in to a mood.

Anyway, enough moaning. If you haven't guessed.. it bloody *back day*

*Machine Pullover*

3 warmup sets 10 reps 30kg- 30kg

1 work set, 40kg for 10

*Meadow Rows*

3 sets of 6 reps

20kg, 40kg, 55kg

*Giant Set*

8 reps on each exercise, no rest

a) Wide Grip Lat Pulldown

B) Underhand lat pulldown

c) Close grip low cable row

d) underhand low cable row

Done


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well it's been 12 days since I set foot in the gym. I've had a man-flu and a real wicked chest infection that had me coughing up browny-green crap every few minutes... lovely. 

I still feel a bit sh1tty but I can't take not training any longer... I'm going bloody mad, and getting quite snappy at home. So today was about actually getting to the gym and not actually caring what I did there. I managed a very short and light weight session... nothing to write home about. But at least I did something... which was the goal.

...and I'm not following my normal giant sets routine as I will probably pass out. :lol:

*Chest & Shoulders*

*Pec Flyes superset with Incline BB Press*

Pec 40kg /12, BB 40kg / 10

Pec 61kg / 10, BB 60kg / 10

Pec 61kg / 10, BB 60kg / 8

Pec 61kg / 8

*Flat Bench Press*

60kg / 9

80kg / 9, 9, 6

*Cable X-Overs*

25kg / 10

35kg / 10

40kg / 8

*BB Shoulder Press*

40kg / 10

60kg / 10

*Machine Lateral Raise*

50kg/ 10, 8

*Job Done.*

Sweating like a diabetic snorting sherbert. :lol:

Feel sooo weak and slightly light-headed. But I'm glad I made the effort.

Tomorrow I'm going to try and do my back.

So this has obviously derailed my progress with regards to project "lean as fvck". I just need to buckle down and pull my finger out and start making some decent progress.

4 weeks progess with 12 days ill

Starting weight was: 102kg

Todays weight: 99.2kg

I need to get the red forecast line to line up or be below the green target line asap.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Today was *Back Day*

This is day 2 of being back at the gym after being ill. I still can't make it through a full session without coughing my heart out and feeling a little light-headed. I think I need to book myself an appointment with the Doc to try and get this sorted.

I couldn't do the giant sets as they are too hard right now...so i'm woosing out a bit.

*Hammer Pullover Machine*

25kg each side (50kg) / 20 rep warm-up

35kg each side (70kg) / 10, 10, 10, 10 reps

*Meadow Rows*

40kg / 6-6

50kg / 6-6

50kg / 6-6

*Underhand Lat Pulldown*

45kg / 10, 10, 10

*Seated Machine Row*

77kg / 10, 8

*Job Done*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

In the gym at 5am doing fasted cardio on clen, yohimbine, proviron, T3 and GH. I feel back to normal. Yey! :thumb:


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Doing good!

Its a pain getting ill and not being able to train but good to hear its cleared up!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Back to the gym this evening for what I'm hoping will be an awesomely kick-ass leg session


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> In the gym at 5am doing fasted cardio on clen, yohimbine, proviron, T3 and GH. I feel back to normal. Yey! :thumb:


That the spirit mate 

Drugs are great lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> That the spirit mate
> 
> Drugs are great lol


Lol... I kept the cycle going and the fat burners too when I was ill even though I wasn't training. Because my metabolism was working faster, I felt I recovered quicker. Some of the guys at work are still really bad... So thank fvck for gear.

I've been going nuts and been a bit of a ratty b.arstard not being able to train though. Glad to be back.

How are you doing buddy? Must pop into your log later.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Lol... I kept the cycle going and the fat burners too when I was ill even though I wasn't training. Because my metabolism was working faster, I felt I recovered quicker. Some of the guys at work are still really bad... So thank fvck for gear.
> 
> I've been going nuts and been a bit of a ratty b.arstard not being able to train though. Glad to be back.
> 
> How are you doing buddy? Must pop into your log later.


Got to be done sometimes mate! Bet your work colleagues are like "how come he's better so quick?!" Lol

Haha, I get like that. Can't help but want to hit the gym can we!!

Very well thanks mate, 4 weeks left on the cut


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Very well thanks mate, 4 weeks left on the cut


Yeah... 15 weeks for me.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Meal 1 post fasted cardio...and I'm starving

3 whole eggs

7 egg white

half a roasted pepper

half a roasted red onion

parmesan for taste

Delicious. :thumbup1:

Have a great days people


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Meal 1 post fasted cardio...and I'm starving
> 
> 3 whole eggs
> 
> ...


Looks well nice!!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been bad as well mate. I think Jim is trying to kill his clients off lol

Went to doc in the end and cleared it with anti biotics.

My routine is same as yours and I love it but as you say can be tricky fitting in the giant sets when the gym is busy.

Im still getting to grips with the slooow negatives and squeeze rather than pumping reps out but once the weight is lower its fine. On blast now so that should help 

PS food looks lush as usual


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So I didn't get to the gym last night for legs due to having to stay late at work. However, not to be put off... today was *Arms day*

I am feeling a little down and demotivated and really weak. I know it's because i need to get back in to training after being ill. But it doesn't stop me feeling this way. However, as soon as I start to see some progress again I'll be right as rain.

SO I warmed up with some light tricep pushdowns readying for my next bit... a giant set.

*Giant Set*

20 reps for each exercise, no rest in between...

a) EZ Bar underhand cable extensions

B) Overhand tricep pushdowns

c) Rope wide cable extensions

d) Rope overhead extension

*High Single Arm Cable Curls*

5 sets of 10 each arm, 20-25kg

*Single Arm Preachers*

4 sets of 12, 20kg each arm

*Job done*

If I wake up around 4:30-5 I'll drop in the gym for some fasted cardio again.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's back day baby... got to love compression gear.... fat cvnt alert :whistling:

I'll write up today's back and yesterdays chest session later... need to eat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> It's back day baby... got to love compression gear.... fat cvnt alert :whistling:
> 
> I'll write up today's back and yesterdays chest session later... need to eat


Beast!!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It was my birthday last Thursday. So I suppose for a 46 year old... Im not too bad. Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> It was my birthday last Thursday. So I suppose for a 46 year old... Im not too bad. Lol


I'd say you don't look a day over 45 mate 

Got some great thickness.

How long have you been training for?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'd say you don't look a day over 45 mate
> 
> Got some great thickness.
> 
> How long have you been training for?


Cheers. I use to train when I was around 18-24 ish. Then had some problems with my back and shoulder and didn't step in a gym for nearly 20 years. I've been training properly again for about 2.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Cheers. I use to train when I was around 18-24 ish. Then had some problems with my back and shoulder and didn't step in a gym for nearly 20 years. I've been training properly again for about 2.


Well your doing great now mate, I'll be happy to look as well in 15 years time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> It's back day baby... got to love compression gear.... fat cvnt alert :whistling:
> 
> I'll write up today's back and yesterdays chest session later... need to eat


Jesus, the fvcking back on him.

Brb just doing pullups


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok... Friday morning was *Chest day*

Still haven't got all of my pre-illness strength back as yet... coming back slowly

*Giant Sets*

3 sets of 8 reps each exercise... no rest

a) Incline Cable Flyes

B) Incline DB Press

c) Flat DB Press

d) Flat Cable Flyes

*Flat Chest Press*

80kg /10

90kg / 8, 6

90kg / 8 + Triple drop set

*BB Shoulder Press*

60kg / 8, 8, 7, 7

job done


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Saturday morning was *Back day*

*Machine Pullovers*

20kg a side / 20 rep warm-up

30kg a side / 10, 10, 8

35kg a side / 8

*Bent over BB Row*

and I'm talking proper BB rows just above parallel...not 45 degree yates rows

2 secs down, hold 2, up 2, hold and squeeze for 3

60kg / 6

80kg / 6

100kg / 6

*Superset 1*

3 sets of 8 reps, no rest

50kg- 70kg

a) Wide grip Lat Pulldown

B) underhand grip late pulldown (with EZ bar)

*Superset 2*

3 sets of 8 reps, no rest

70kg- 100kg

a) Close grip low cable row

B) underhand low cable row

*Single Arm Pulldowns into curl*

Love this finishing exercise, really gets the back working and give my whole arm a massive pump

and you don't need to go heavy as my back is aching at this point anyway.

25kg / 10 reps each arm

30kg / 10-10

30kg / 10-10

Job done


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's a lovely Sunday morning... i'm up with the lark and at the gym waiting for it to open at 9am.

Today is just a nice sweaty fasted 35min cardio session on ECA and Proviron.

Followed up 100 reps of cable ab crunches as rest/pause.

Feeling real good today... and now i'm bloody starving. Home to 3 whole eggs, 7 egg whites, with roasted onion and peppers.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Off to the gym for some early morning fasted cardio...

And this evening is legs.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well this is the first time I have trained my legs for nearly 5 weeks... and jesus it was a struggle!

*Leg Extensions*

2 secs up, hold for 2 secs, down in 2 secs

Legs were pumped to hell and killing me after this already!

6 sets of 20 reps, 25kg each leg

*Hack Squat/Reverse Hack Squat Supersets*

again, 2 secs down, hold near the bottom, the up in 2 secs

3 sets, 12-16 reps, 60kg

*Leg Press*

3 sets of 12 reps, 230kg

*Lying Hammies*

2 sets of 20 reps, 30kg

*Standing Calf Raises / Floor Raises supersets*

2 supersets, 20 reps each exercise, 70kg on standing calf raises, bodyweight on floor raises

Calfs were burning like hell during these.

*Job done*

I tried to do some cardio afterwards... but could only manage 10 mins!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

All-righty...I've woke up early again so I'm off to the gym for some fasted cardio....

and 50 slow cable crunches with a hard squeeze.

Bring it on :thumbup1:

Tonight it's going to be gun day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> All-righty...I've woke up early again so I'm off to the gym for some fasted cardio.... Bring it on 1:
> 
> Tonight it's going to be gun day.


Morning mate. Get them guns firing lol.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok... It's *arms day*

*Triceps Pushdowns*

2x 10 warmup sets 40kg

*Giant Sets*

3 sets, 4 exercises, 20 reps each exercise, no rest

EZ Bar underhand cable extensions

Overhand cabke Pushdowns

Wide rope extensions

Rope overhead extension

*Seated High Cable Curls - single arm*

5 sets, 10-12 reps, 25kg to 35kg

*Machine Preacher Curls*

I do these single arm as I can concentrate on the movement better.

20kg, 10 reps each arm x2

8 reps each arm x2

*Seated Machine Dips*

awesome new machine that blasts my triceps!

84kg, 4 sets, 10 reps, 10, 10, 8

*Job done!*

*
*

*
my arms are trembling after that lot. * :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

The DOMS has really kicked in this morning for my legs. They were aching a little yesterday... But this morning it was a struggle to get two steps down into the bathroom. Then the teardrops on the front of my legs were painful as I tried to lower myself on to the loo. I ended up having to slide down the wall on to the seat.... :lol:

I'm walking around like I'm wearing calipers! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

musclemate said:


> The DOMS has really kicked in this morning for my legs. They were aching a little yesterday... But this morning it was a struggle to get two steps down into the bathroom. Then the teardrops on the front of my legs were painful as I tried to lower myself on to the loo. I ended up having to slide down the wall on to the seat.... :lol:
> 
> I'm walking around like I'm wearing calipers! :lol:


I live for that pain! Lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Right...it's that time again for fasted cardio...

+ 25 Cable crunches, and 25 / 70kg Seated crunches

Switched Up Meds again. Now on clen, Yohimbine, t3, proviron. Kept 5iu of GH running ED am throughout.

Got three more weeks on cycle of Sus 1g, tren A 400mg. Kept it nice and simple this time.

This evenings session is going to be chest and delts.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Right...it's that time again for fasted cardio...
> 
> + 25 Cable crunches, and 25 / 70kg Seated crunches
> 
> ...


Are you leaning up well??is that the rhom liquid or your own stack


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

This morning I did 30 mins fasted cardio + 50 rope cable crunches.

Will write up yesterday's weight session later... And it's back tonight


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Are you leaning up well??is that the rhom liquid or your own stack


It's my own stack mate. I switch every 5 days between:

1) ECA, proviron, GH

2) Clen, Yohimbine, proviron, GH

This week so far I dropped 1kg, weigh in twice a week.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Thursday was *Chest and Delts*

The gym was really busy so I had to chop and change the routine to accommodate the equipment I could get to use in a timely manner.

*Flat Chest Press*

40kg / 20 warm-up

3 sets of 80kg for 10 reps

*Cable Cross-overs*

All super-slow with a hard squeeze

20kg for 10

30kg for 10 + 8

25kg for 8

*Incline Chest press*

60kg for 10

80kg for 10

100kg for 7 + 4 partials

*Cable Fly Machine*

61kg for 15

82kg for 10

96kg for 8

110kg for 8

*Single Arm Cable Lateral Raises*

15kg for 10 each arm

20kg for 10 each arm

20kg for 10 each arm

*Cable Upright Rows*

65kg for 10 + 10

85kg for 10 + 8

*Cable Shrugs*

Hold at the top for 5 secs

60kg for 15

80kg for 15

80kg for 10


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

musclemate said:


> It's my own stack mate. I switch every 5 days between:
> 
> 1) ECA, proviron, GH
> 
> ...


Nice thinking mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Tonight was *Back Day*

I left my little book at home where I record my sessions, so I did something more freeform and jotted it down on my iphone.

*Pullovers*

20kg each side for 20 + 12 + 12

*Single Arm Ruderns Rows*

40kg / 10 reps each arm

60kg / 10-10

60kg / 8-8

*Hammer High Row*

40kg each side for 10 reps

50kg each side for 10 reps

50kg each side for 8 reps

*Single Arm MTS Rows*

35kg /10 reps each arm

50kg /8 reps each arm

*Single arm D Ring Cable Lat Pull Down*

30kg for 10 reps each side

35kg for 10 reps each side

35kg for 8 reps each side

*Low cable row*

77kg for 10 reps, 9, 9, 7

*JOB DONE*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

No weights today just 40 minutes of fasted cardio at 7:40 am this morning. Followed by...

30 leg raises

50 seated crunches (26kg)

50 rope crunches (75kg)

30 side crunches with a 25kg plate

Tomorrow morning is Leg day... and i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Today was legs day. I was in a foul mood as I wanted to get there early and I had to wait in for my Musclefood order. It ended up the parcelforce had left it on my doorstep without ranging my bell. Luckily no one had sticky fingers and walked off with it.

Anyway...

*Leg Extensions*

5 sets of 20 reps, weight 20kg-30kg each leg

*Hack Squat superset with Reverse Hack Squat*

3 sets 12-16 reps 60kg-100kg

*Leg Press*

3 sets, 12 reps, 230kg-300kg

*Hamstring Curls*

3 sets, 20 reps, 30kg

*Standing Calf Raises superset with floor raises*

2 sets of 20 reps each exercise, 75kg on standing calf raises

Job Done!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Arm Blaster Day*

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Use this exercise to warm up my elbows

2 x 20kg / 20 reps

*Giant Sets (4 exercises)*

4 exercises, 20 reps, no rest between exercises

a) Underhand Cable Extensions 20kg-25kg

B) Tricep pushdowns 30kg-40kg

c) Rope wide extensions 15kg-20kg

d) Rope overhead extensions 15kg-20kg

*Seated and Weighted Dips*

70kg for 12

84kg for 10, 8, 6

*Seated Single Arm High Cable Bicep Curls*

10kg / 10-10

15kg / 10-10

15kg / 10-10

*High to Low Cable Bicep Curls*

Bring the bar over the top of your head and give it a hard squeeze

25kg for 8

30kg for 8

40kg for 5

*Single Arm Machine Preach Curls*

20kg for 8 each arm (8-8)

25kg for 6-6, 6-6, 6-6

*Rope Hammer Curls*

hard squeeze at the top. Forearms are really burning!

2 x 25kg for 10

30 mins steady-state cardio

*Job Done* :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Here are meals 2-4 for today&#8230; :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice!! Looks like a chef has done that lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Right, I'm off to the gym for some fasted cardio and a bit of ab work.

This evening it's chest and delts.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Chest & Delts Day*

A bit of stretching to warm-up then...

*Incline Hammer Press*

5 sets, 15-8 reps, 40kg-100kg

*Low to High Cable Flyes*

Slow movement with a pause and squeeze at the top.

5 sets, 10 reps, 15kg-25kg a side

*Cable Flyes*

4 sets, 10-6 reps, 68kg-89kg

*Flat Chest Press*

5 sets, 10, 9, 8, 7, 6 reps, 67kg-81kg

*DB Front Raises*

Did these with the form recommended by Dorian.

Keep the arms slightly bent, raises and squeeze at the top,

top of the movement is about 25 degrees higher than parallel

4 sets, 10 reps each side, do one side completely at a time, 15kg

*Shoulder Press*

3 sets, 70kg-80kg, 10 reps

*JOB DONE*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I've booked a few days holiday to wrap around easter. So now i'm off until next Thursday... which is sweet.

This morning was *Back Day*

*Pullover Machine*

Squeeze for 3 secs

20kg each side for 20 reps as a warm-up

4 sets, 10 reps, 40kg each side (80kg)

*Bent over Barbell Rows*

Proper rows not yates rows

Again hold at the top of the movement and squeeze

5 sets, 6-7 reps, 60kg -120kg

*Close Grip Pulldowns*

3 sets, 77kg, 8-10 reps

*Single Arm Cable Pulldown*

to a hard squeeze with the back and bicep

4 sets, 6-10reps, 21kg - 42kg

A nice hard, but quick session

*Job Done*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Off to the gym for 30mins fasted cardio and some ab work.

60 Rope Crunches 80kg

30 Seated Crunches 30kg

I'm being good this year... so no chocolate or Easter eggs during Easter as I'm dieting.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I did legs on Sunday morning... but never got around to writing it up. and I can't be bothered now either. :lol:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Chest & Delts*

It's a lovely bright bank holiday monday morning in old London town. The other half got out of bed early this morning and went for a run.... I was gob-smacked! Anyway, I got to the gym at 9am for chest and delts.

Warm-up with a bit of stretching and some incline cable flyes (10kg/20 reps)

*Chest Giant Set*

3 sets, 8 reps, 4 exercises (no rest) = 1 set

a) Incline Cable Flyes 15-20kg

B) Incline DB Press 25kg

c) Flat DB Press 25kg

d) Flat Cable Flyes 15-20kg

*Hammer Decline Chest Press*

4 sets

80 to 140kg PB

10 to 6 reps

*Machine Press*

5 sets, 67-80kg, 10-6 reps + partials

*Cable Cross-overs*

no measurement on plates so counted plates instead.

4 plates a side, 10 reps

6 plates a side, 8 reps + 8 reps

*Cable Flyes*

pyramid to really finish chest off

68kg / 10

89kg / 10

114kg / 8

68kg / 15

55kg / 10

42kg / 7

20kg / 13

Chest is really killing me now! :thumbup1:

*Shoulder Press*

35kg a side, 12 reps

40kg a side, 10 reps

45kg a side, 8 reps

55kg a side, 6 reps

*Front Raises*

with a BB plate instead of a BB or DBs

15kg plate, 10 reps +5

20kg plate, 10 reps, 10, 10, 5, 2

*Job Done*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A couple of updated pics... not the greatest tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> A couple of updated pics... not the greatest tbh


Looking big mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looking big mate


 Cheers buddy :thumbup1: As long as that's not code for "you fat cvnt" :lol:

had a good easter... all stuffed with Haribos and chocolate eggs?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Cheers buddy :thumbup1: As long as that's not code for "you fat cvnt" :lol:
> 
> had a good easter... all stuffed with Haribos and chocolate eggs?


Lol. Can see you aren't fat, great V shape 

Haha, been good mate. Half an egg and a bag of haribo.... Could have been more!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> A couple of updated pics... not the greatest tbh


Beast mate. Looking good


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So this morning was *Back day*

Kicked off with...

*Hammer Pullovers*

25kg each side for 20 reps as warm-up, then...

4 sets, 10-8 reps, 35kg-45kg

*Bent Over Barbell Rows*

Hard squeeze and pause at the peak contraction

3 sets, 6 reps, 60kg to 100kg

*Lat Pulldown*

3 sets, 12-10 reps, 75kg-82kg

*Hammer Plate Pulldowns*

3 sets, 40kg each side, 10-8 reps

*Single Arm Cable Pulldowns*

Keeping arm as close to body as possible and a hard back and bicep squeeze.

28kg / 10 reps each side

35kg / 10 reps each side

42kg / 6 reps each side

*JOB DONE*

Home now for some food as i'm starving


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's my last day off before i'm back to work tomorrow :sad:

Got up this morning and went to the gym for some fasted cardio.

I did 30 mins of steady state cardio on the treadmill keeping my heart rate between 130-140bpm.

Then I moved on to the cross-trainer for 10 mins.

then 50 rope crunches.

A first for me... I had a go at whacking a big tyre with a sledgehammer. All I can say it is bloody awesome. Heart rate went through the roof, and it was the best cardio i've done in a long time. It seems that it would be great to finish off a weights session with tyre-whacking too. If your gym has one... give it a go. :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

First meal of the day... i'm really looking forward to this after that cardio session.

7 egg whites

3 whole eggs

some red onion

tomato

shaved grand padano

nom nom


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's Thursday morning and I'm off to the gym for some fasted cardio.

Back to the gym this evening for a legs session.... Looking forward to it. :thumbup1:

Have a great day boys and girls


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's 5am and I'm Up...off to the gym for some fasted cardio

30 mins incline steady state treadmill

50 rope cable crunches

And finished off by smacking a tyre around with a sledge hammer


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Arms Day*

*Tricep Pushdowns*

2x 50kg for 20 reps warm-up sets

*Giant Sets*

3 sets of 4 exercises, 20 reps each, no rest during set

a) EZ bar underhand tricep extension

B) Tricep pushdown

c) Rope wide tricep extensions

d) Rope overhead extensions

*Skulls from the floor *

3 sets, 12 reps, 25-40kg + bar

*Seated Single Arm High Cable Curls*

3 sets, 10 reps, 20kg-30kg

*Single Arm Cable Curls*

3 sets, 40-50kg, 10 reps each arm

*Single Arm Preacher Curls*

2 sets, 25kg, 10 reps each arm

*Cardio*

30 mins incline treadmill

*JOB DONE!*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Crappy upper body pic from today...










And the all important and most favourite meal of the day... meal 1 from this morning.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Saturday morning and no weights today. However, the gym is calling for some early fasted cardio and a bit of tyre smacking :thumbup1:

35 mins incline treadmill

50 rope crunches

20 seated crunches

20 cable crunch to the side

Job done!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Another glorious morning in old London Town. I've just got up and now having some brekkie. Gym doesn't open until 9 this morning, but I'll be there to smash my chest and delts as soon as it opens. :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So I kicked off with some...

*Decline Press*

warmup set with 40kg for 20 reps then...

4 sets, 80-120kg, 10-6 reps, then a triple drop set

*Cable Cross-overs*

hard squeeze for this one

no weight marks so just counted plates

4 sets, 10-8 reps, 3 plates to 5 plates each side

*Flat Press*

3 sets, 8 reps, 80kg

*Shoulder Press*

70kg / 16

100 / 12

switched to press behind neck

50kg / 12

70kg / 8

90kg / 8

*Single Arm Cable Lateral Raises*

15kg / 10 reps each side

20kg / 10 reps each side

25kg / 10 reps each side

*Single Arm Cable Front Raises*

2 sets of 10 reps each side with 20kg

then changed to a 20kg plate and raised that in front instead about 20 degrees above shoulder for 30 reps

*JOB DONE*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm excited... It's that time of the month when I start a new routine. Tonight I'm going to do my chest again and hopefully really smash the crap out of it. Shouldn't be hard as I trained chest yesterday too. Probably go lighter than normal. It should be a real shock for my system. :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Started new training schedule today... I'm loving it. So today was *Chest and Biceps*

Met up with a mate and trained together. Was good as I haven't trained with anyone for years. The best thing is he doesn't talk that much either!

*Pec Deck*

Getting those elbows to touch and a nice 2 sec squeeze

4 warm-up sets, 12-10 reps, 28-42kg

3 work sets, 10-9 reps, 49kg

*Incline Cable Flyes*

Stick an incline bench between two pulleys and flye squeezing the hell out of your chest for 2 seconds.

4 sets, 10-8 reps, 20kg a side

*DB Bench Press*

Not use to doing DB press, shoulder is not the most stable of things. Getting better though.

4 sec negative, 2 sec positive

4 sets, 10-9 reps, 25-32.5kg

*DB Alternate Curls*

I do these sitting as I don't cheat this way

Nice and slow with a hard squeeze at the top

5 sets, 10-12 reps, 16kg-20kg

*Single Arm Cable Preacher Curl*

3 sets, 15-20kg, 10 reps each side

*Single Arm D-Ring Cable Curls *

3 sets, 25kg, 10 reps each arm

Did 15 mins SS cardio. Had to stop as I had a wicked stitch.

*Job Done*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Updated back shot...










Tonight new leg routine... Should be interesting. :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Right...it's 5 am, I'm off to the gym for some fasted cardio and some ab work


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Off to the gym for some more fasted cardio and tyre smashing.

Got to love spring and summer when I don't have to set an alarm to get up in the morning.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's 5:55am and I'm just back from the gym after a gruelling session of fasted HIIT cardio, 100 rope crunches and smacking a tyre around with a sledge hammer.

Need food... 

Thank god it's Friday!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well just done my second cardio session of the day. No weights today. Chest and Biceps in the morning.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Double cardio!

How long you cutting for bud, do you have a weight in mind or till u see abbs etc?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

TITO said:


> Double cardio!
> 
> How long you cutting for bud, do you have a weight in mind or till u see abbs etc?


Until I'm at 10%... Ideally 11 weeks left 

My weight will be around 88-90 kg ish.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Another glorious Saturday morning. Just back from the gym after a *chest and biceps* session...

*Pec Deck*

2 sec hard squeeze at the top of the movement

4 warm-up sets 20kg-49kg for 20-10 reps

3 work sets, 49kg-56kg for 10-8 reps

*Incline Cable Flyes*

Position a bench between two low cable pulleys

Had to reduce the weight dramatically as my left forearm was really playing up.

A really hard 2 sec squeeze at the top of the movement

4 sets of 10 reps 15kg

*Hammer Chest Press*

4 sec negative, 1-2 sec positive.

40kg /10

2 x 80kg / 8

60kg / 10

80kg / 8

*DB Alternate Bicep Curls*

squeeze at the top

3 x 17.5kg for 10-8 reps

*D-ring Single arm cable curls*

squeeze at the top

3 sets, 8 reps each arm, 15kg

*Neutral arm chin-ups*

(arm emphasis)

3 sets of 6 reps just with bodyweight (96kg)

I was a little disappointed with the session because of my forearm. I wore a compression cuff from improveyourbench.com which helped out a bit.










Might have to bite the bullet and give movements that exacerbate it a miss for a while.

*JOB DONE*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I was at the gym this morning when it opened at 9am. It was *leg day*...and it was a sh1t session. Felt quite demotivated and unfocused. I ploughed my way through most of it. Not going to bother embarrassing myself and writing up the session. :cursing:

Just chalk this one up to a one-off...and bounce back tomorrow.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So tonight was *Delts, Traps, and Triceps*

It was a good session. A mate trained with me so got a bit of extra encouragement... and I made sure he didn't slack-off either.

*Partial ROM Lat Raises*

6" from the bottom to about 8-10" below parallel. All I can describe it as... it was like flapping arms like they were wings.

Very effective!

6 sets, 10 reps, 30kg-65kg

*Lateral Raises*

These ones were with a full ROM

3 sets of 10, 50kg

*Rear Cable Flyes*

Nice an slow and controlled

5 sets of 10, 54kg - 61kg

*Split ROM Smith Shoulder Press*

This is a really wicked killer exercise. My delts were burning like fvck.

and you don't need a lot of weight for this one.

1 reps is all 3 parts:-

1) Chin to eye-level

2) Chin to top of head

3) Chin to just below lock-out

4 sets, 10 reps, 20kg

*Shrugs*

Hold and squeeze at the top for 2 secs

5 sets, 20 reps (10 front, 10 back) 40kg - 120kg

*Tricep Rope Extensions*

5 sets, 20 reps, 20kg- 40kg

Last set using RP

*Overhead Rope Extensions*

3 sets, 12 reps, 30kg-50kg

*DB Low French Press*

Do this one really slow

4 sec negative, 2 sec positive

2 sets, 12 reps, 15kg each arm

Really enjoyed the session!

*JOB DONE!*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Today's meal prep for meals 1 to 4...

As you can see it is mostly lo-carb except for the meal before training which is chicken, oats and berries. yum


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Today's meal prep for meals 1 to 4...
> 
> As you can see it is mostly lo-carb except for the meal before training which is chicken, oats and berries. yum


Looks good! What's that on the far left? Looks like a pizza but on second glance I don't think it is??


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Looks good! What's that on the far left? Looks like a pizza but on second glance I don't think it is??


Just demolished it... Omelette

7 egg whites

3 wholes egg

Red onion

A little red pepper, diced

5 Plum tomatoes

Shaved Grand Padano cheese for taste only

Approximately 55g pro, 28g fat, and 5g carbs


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Just demolished it... Omelette
> 
> 7 egg whites
> 
> ...


Ahhhh of course, should've known! Nice.. you've just given me a craving for that - going to make it tomorrow morning hah! :thumbup1:


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Ahhhh of course, should've known! Nice.. you've just given me a craving for that - going to make it tomorrow morning hah! :thumbup1:


x 2... Looks great will try....


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

If you roast the peppers and onions the night before the omelette takes on a sweeter and more delicious taste. Look back through my journal a couple of pages... Even looks better


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's 5:20am and I'm off to the gym for some fasted cardio, some ab work and a bit of tyre smacking if I have time


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So today I'm reducing my carb intake again. Dropping by another 10g to 30g per meal.

I currently have two meals with real carbs... Pre and post workout.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Back Day*

Was a quick in and out tonight. Forearm was twinging and it demotivated me a bit as I couldn't really let go and pummel the crap out of my back. Usually love back day.

*Close Grip Pulldown*

7 sets 42-63kg-49kg, 12-16 reps

*Single Arm Rudern Rows*

4 sets, 9-8 reps, 40-60kg each arm

*Hammer Machine Pullovers*

3 sets, 15 reps, 80kg

*MTS High Row*

2 sets, 10 reps 40kg

*Single Arm D-Ring Lat Pulldowns*

30kg, 12 reps each arm

50kg, 10 reps each arm

Left at that for the night

*JOB DONE*

*Post Workout Grub*

Low carb.

Went and had a medium-rare sirloin steak with 2 poached eggs and salad in the gym cafe

Off home now to have a bath and eat again! :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Gym is beckoning me to go and do some fasted cardio and some ab work...

Then back again this evening for chest and bis.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I've booked myself for a follow up BodPod body composition analysis next Friday. Will post up results afterwards.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Right... I'm off to church to pummel the crap out of my chest and bis...


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Chest and Biceps Day*

I enjoyed tonights session. I was actually looking forward to it all day.

My left forearm is still giving me gip... but I managed to work around it.

*Pec Deck*

2 second squeeze at the top of the movement

2 warm-up sets, 28kg-46kg, 15 reps

5 work sets, 46kg-63kg, 10-7 reps

By the third work set I had to pause and take a couple of breaths because my pecs felt like they were going to burst.

*Low Incline Cable Flyes*

This is one of my new favourite exercises.

The constant muscle tension really makes this exercise quite tough with relatively light weights

I was sweating with effort! LOL

4 sets, 2 second hard squeeze, 8 reps, 15kg-20kg each side

*Hammer Strength Chest Press*

power up through the movement in 1-2 seconds, then a slow 4 second negative. No stopping or locking out

Need the constant tension on the muscles.

4 sets, 90kg, 8 reps + 3-4 partials

*DB Seated Curls*

5 sets, 11-9 reps, 15kg-17.5kg

Forearm was playing up big time. Just slapped on a compression cuff and powered through.

*D-Ring Single arm Cable Curls*

3 sets, 25kg each arm, 10 reps

*D-Ring Single Arm Preacher Curls*

4 sets, 25kg-30kg, 10-7 reps

Bis felt like they were really pumped. Had difficulty raising my arm to get a drink, LOL

*JOB DONE*

Generally pleased with the session. Felt positive going in...and stayed motivated throughout despite my forearm strain.

I think i'm going to up my GH from 3 to 5ius per day to see if it will help me heal any faster.

So tomorrow is Legs. I want to train first thing in the morning, but I need to wait in for a myprotein and amazon delivery.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

The smoke alarm started beeping at 4am this morning... Urgh!

It's now 5am... And I'm off to the gym for some fasted cardio and ab work.

Yeah...and I'm sorry I forgot to record my last few sessions. I'll be stricter about it from today as I'm off work now until next Thursday on annual leave. The other half is in Italy so I can concentrate on my training and diet without the usual nagging. :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Got 3 nice deliveries this morning...

First time I've used Ocado... I've been impressed so far with their communication with me. I had to switch to them as the water (Brecon Carreg - very low sodium) I drink is now only being stocked by them.... Unless your in Wales.

... a protein delivery from Good old Musclefood

...and best of all lots of Ansomone GH... Lovely stuff :thumbup1:

Tonight is going to be a back day... Followed by part 2 of steady state cardio


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Got 3 nice deliveries this morning...
> 
> First time I've used Ocado... I've been impressed so far with their communication with me. I had to switch to them as the water (Brecon Carreg - very low sodium) I drink is now only being stocked by them.... Unless your in Wales.
> 
> ...


Surely at hobby level water is water?

Nice other bits coming today though lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Surely at hobby level water is water?


Nothing to do with BB... I've tried lots of brands. Some actually make me feel thirsty after drinking when drinking 3-5 L daily.. Also, I can taste the difference and just prefer this one.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Nothing to do with BB... I've tried lots of brands. Some actually make me feel thirsty after drinking when drinking 3-5 L daily.. Also, I can taste the difference and just prefer this one.


Oh lol. Thought the low sodium part was referring to BB'ing mate.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Oh lol. Thought the low sodium part was referring to BB'ing mate.


Lol... You muppet. It's gonna take a little more than water to turn me into a champion :lol:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I had a great *back session* this evening. A couple of personal bests as well... not too shabby.

I even managed to do the full stack during single arm pulldowns. :thumbup1:

*Close Grip Pulldowns*

Power pull down, hold and squeeze at the bottom for 2 secs and 4 sec negative.

You don't need a lot of weight when you do them like this!

6 sets, 10-7 reps, 45kg-70kg

*Single Arm Rudern Rows*

1-2 sec positive, hard squeeze and 3 secs negative

60kg / 10-10 each arm

80kg / 10-10

100kg / 10-10 PB

100kg / 10-10 PB

100kg/ 8-8

*T-Bar Rows*

Quick power-up positive, hold and 3 sec negative

40kg / 10

60kg / 10

60kg / 9

*MTS High Rows*

2 sets of 45kg each side, for 10

*Single Arm D-Ring Pulldowns*

2 sec positive, squeeze, 3 secs negative

Managed to do the full stack single-handed!

30kg / 10-10 reps each side

55kg / 10-10 reps each side

70kg / 10-10 reps each side

95kg / 8-8 reps each side - Full Stack - PB

95kg / 4-4 reps each side - Full Stack - PB

*Cardio - part II*

15 mins steep incline treadmill

5 mins elliptical cross-trainer

*JOB DONE*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Freaky... I managed to sleep all the way through the night for a change. Just got up and having a cuppa before I'm off to the gym for some fasted cardio and some tyre smashing.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Tonights low carb meal...










and a couple of picks from the sunbed room at the gym...


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Tonight was a quick *Chest and Biceps Session* and consisted of...

*Pec Flyes*

2 sec squeeze at the top

7 sets, 8-10 reps, 35kg-63kg

*Incline Press*

7 sets, 10-7 reps, 40kg-80kg

*DB Curls*

One arm at a time, with a 2 sec squeeze at the top

left forearm is still playing up.

5 sets, 10-8 reps, 17.5kg

*D-Ring Single arm Standing Cable Curls*

No measurements on the weight stack.

4 sets, 4 plates, 10 reps each arm

*JOB DONE*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Just back from the gym for 30 minutes of fasted cardio.

At 12-noon I'm off to get my body composition tested using a BodPod... Hopefully I'm improving :crying:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So I dropped 3kg of fat and increased lean mass by half a kilo so far on this cut. I'm currently weighing in 98.1kg. I want to loose another 8 kgs

Coach is going to get aggressive now with diet... Carbs are still not going to be my friends for a while :crying:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> So I dropped 3kg of fat and increased lean mass by half a kilo so far on this cut. I'm currently weighing in 98.1kg. I want to loose another 8 kgs
> 
> Coach is going to get aggressive now with diet... Carbs are still not going to be my friends for a while :crying:


Good work mate 

What did body pod throw out then?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Good work mate
> 
> What did body pod throw out then?


That I'm still a fat cvnt... Lol

It's says my bf is 22%! After speaking with Jim, he studied some pics I did this week for my update and says he thinks that it's wrong. He recommended that I get a DEXA scan instead and don't go back to the bodpod.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> That I'm still a fat cvnt... Lol
> 
> It's says my bf is 22%! After speaking with Jim, he studied some pics I did this week for my update and says he thinks that it's wrong. He recommended that I get a DEXA scan instead and don't go back to the bodpod.


Lol.

Just keep going till abs come and save your money on these scans


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

This morning's session was *Delts, Traps, and Triceps*

*DB Lateral Raises*

Partial ROM... 6" below top of movement and 10" above the bottom of the movement...just like flapping wings.

Really gets your delts warmed up, pre-exhausted and pumped.

6 sets, 10 reps x10kg each arm

*DB Lateral Raises*

Full ROM

3 sets, 10 reps x 15kg

*Rear Cable Flyes*

5 sets, 10 reps, 61kg, 68kg, 75kg, 75kg, 75kg

*Shoulder Press Behind Neck*

Superslow (4 sec) negative on the last part

1 reps = 3 parts

- bottom to chin

- bottom to top of the head

- bottom to just near lockout (but don't lockout)

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 6

*Shrugs*

5 sets of 20 reps, 120kg, 160kg for the rest

*Tricep Rope Extensions*

4 sets, 20-15 reps 40kg-60kg

*Overhead Rope Extension*

3 sets, 12 reps, 40kg

*Seated Tricep Dips*

Really loving this new machine.

My whole arm was pumped to hell

77kg / 12 reps

3 x 91kg / 10 reps

*Single arm raw cable kickback/extensions*

3 sets, 25kg, 10 reps

*Cardio*

20 mins steady-state steep incline treadmill

*JOB DONE*

*Post-workout grub*

2 scoops isolate, creatine, glutamine, hmb

Grilled chicken breast with 3 poached eggs


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Had a great *back session* this morning. I kept it simple and intense, with little rest a possible during sets and between exercises.

*Close Grip Pulldown*

Held the peak contraction and squeeze for 2 secs.

35kg / 15 warm-up

49kg / 12

70kg / 10

84kg / 10

63kg / 20

77kg / 7

77kg / 7

*Overhand Machine Rows*

Again, hold the movement at peak contraction for 2 secs and lower in 3-4 secs

42kg / 10

56kg / 10

70kg / 10

70kg / 9

70kg / 11 + 4 partials to failure

*Hammer Pullovers*

60kg (30 each side) / 12

70kg / 12

45kg / 9

35kg / 20 +3 partials

*MTS High Rows*

60kg (30 each side) / 20

40kg / 12

40kg / 9 +2 partials

*Lat Pulldown*

nice and light to finish off

50kg / 20

50kg / 20

50kg / 16

50kg / 12

No cardio today... thank god. Introduce again from tomorrow

*Post work-out grub*

Isolate, HMB, Creatine, Glutamine

oats and mixed berries

*JOB DONE* :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Had an awesome *Chest and biceps* session this morning. Felt really motivated and had a great mind-muscle connection... really focussed.

*Pec Deck*

A nice hard 2 second squeeze at peak contraction to really stress the muscle out.

So this was 7 sets with the last one as a drop set.

35kg / 20 warm-up set

49kg / 10

3 x 63kg / 10

2 x 63kg / 6 followed by a triple drop set + 4 partials

That was a hard one

*Low Incline Cable Flyes*

No weight markings on the plates

Again, a hard 2 sec squeeze at peak contraction

2 plates / 10

3 plates / 10

4 plates / 10

5 plates / 7 + 2 partials

*Hammer Bench Press*

60kg / 10

80kg / 8 + 3 partials

80kg / 9

80kg / 9 + triple drop set

*Cable Flyes*

hard 2 sec squeeze at the top of the movement.

The last set was a real struggle and I let off a big fart with the strain! lol

61kg / 10

2 x 75kg / 10

*DB Bicep Curls*

I do one arm first then the other... instead of alternating between them

2 x 17.5kg / 8-8

3 x 17.5kg / 10-10

*Preacher Curls*

25kg / 10

2 x 35kg / 10

*Single Arm D-Ring Cable Curls*

25kg / 10-10

20kg / 10-10

20kg / 8-8

*Rope Hammer Curls*

Doing this to totally wreck my arms and finish them off

3 x 40kg / 10

25kg / 20

20kg / 20

*Cardio*

A quick 20 mins steady-steate on incline treadmill

*Post Work-out Grub*

Isolate, hmb, creatine, glutamine

Oats cooked with water, mixed berries

*JOB DONE!*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Leg Day*

*Single Leg Extensions*

20kg / 20 reps warm-up each leg

30kg a side / 12-12

40kg a side / 12-12

2x 45kg as side / 12-12 + 1 partial

35kg a side / 20 reps to failure

*Leg Press*

2 sec pause just above the bottom of the movement to keep tension on the quads

170kg / 15

210kg / 15

230kg / 15

230kg / 15

170kg / 20

*Reverse Hack Squat*

2 sec quad flex at the top

40kg / 20

80kg / 10

120kg / 10

80kg / 20 RP

*Lying Ham Curls*

2 sec squeeze at the top2

2x 30kg / 20

25kg / 18

*standing Calf Raises*

5x 70kg / 15, 15, 10, 12, 8

*Seated Calf Raises*

3x 40kg / 12, 12, 10

*JOB DONE*

Tomorrow is just going to be a cardio day and back to the weights on Friday


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Right... It's that time again. I'm off to the gym for some fasted cardio and ab work

It's my first day back to work too after eight days off. :no:

*What I did...*

30 mins steady state steep incline treadmill

75 rope cable crunches

35 seated crunches

A bit of tyre smacking

Smacked the Punchbag around a bit


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking massive in those pics dude!!

Enjoy going back to work haha


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I've cut my carbs again. The only carbs I'm now consuming are post-workout oats and a couple of kallo dark chocolate rice cakes to take the edge off. :thumbup1:

They are a god send...


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Adz said:


> Looking massive in those pics dude!!
> 
> Enjoy going back to work haha


Thanks Adz. Yeah... Not looking forward to it. Luckily it's only 2 days and then it is the weekend again


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I need some of those rice cakes!! Where you get them?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Adz said:


> I need some of those rice cakes!! Where you get them?


I get them at the supermarket bud. Waitrose, Tesco, Sainsburys or at health food shops.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

30mins fasted cardio done and dusted.

Tonight is delts, traps and triceps


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

musclemate said:


> So I dropped 3kg of fat and increased lean mass by half a kilo so far on this cut. I'm currently weighing in 98.1kg. I want to loose another 8 kgs
> 
> Coach is going to get aggressive now with diet... Carbs are still not going to be my friends for a while :crying:


This is the reason i hate being tall! haha

your only a few KG heavier than me yet your a massive fcker and i look like i don't lift! haha

some interesting stuff in here tho different than the usual will be keeping up to date!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

This morning was *delts, traps and triceps*

I was suppose to do them last night but I was really tired. Went to bed about 8:45pm and awoke at 4am. Then dozed until 5 and got up.

I crushed a finger on my left hand between a dumbbell and a rack... jesus... it made my eyes water and I felt a bit sick for about 5 mins.

After that little incident I had a bit of difficulty focussing on my workout. So I swapped out exercises with ones that felt right for the moment and made the best of it.

*Partial ROM DB Lateral Raises*

12.5kg / 10

5 x 10kg / 10

*Lateral Raises Full ROM*

3 x 12.5kg / 10

*Rear Delt Cable Flyes*

Wasn't feeling that strong for some reason. Maybe the low carb diet is finally effecting performance?

47kg /10

2 x 54kg / 10

2 x 61kg / 10

*Hammer Shoulder Press*

40kg a side / 12

45kg a side / 10

50kg a side / 10

60kg a side / 6

*BB Shrugs*

I find this uncomfortable as my nuts keep getting in the way and compress as the bar moves up and down LOL

60kg / 15

2 x 100kg / 12

1 x 140kg / 10

*Upright Rows*

2 x 60kg / 12

*Single Arm Rope Extensions*

Triceps were burning after these

4 sets / 25kg / 12 reps each arm

*Tricep Pushdowns*

3 sets / 50kg / 10

*Single arm D-Ring underhand extensions*

No rest between arms or sets

2 x 15kg / 12 reps each arm

2 x 20kg / 10 reps each arm

*Seated Weighted Dips*

63kg / 16

84kg / 10

98kg / 8

*Cardio*

15 mins on treadmill... stopped as I couldnt be asked to do more.

*JOB DONE*

*Post workout grub*

Isolate, HMB, Creatine, Glutamine shake

Porridge with coconut milk and mixed berries ... savouring those carbs.

Off home for some more grub...


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I was at the gym for opening time (9am). Had a bit of difficulty sleeping last night.

*Back Day*

*Close Grip Pulldowns*

6 sets / 15 to 8 reps,

1x 35kg warm-up

5x 49kg - 63kg work sets

*Single Arm Rudern Rows*

4 sets, 12 to 8 reps, 40kg - 70kg each arm

*Hammer Plate Loaded MTS High Row*

3 sets

30kg - 60kg each side

10 reps per set

*Single Arm D-Ring Pulldown*

I'm really loving this exercise. Arm gets a great pump on and my lats get really pummelled.

3 sets, 28kg- 42kg, 10 reps

*Rope Pulls high to waist level*

Holding at the bottom of the movement for 2 secs

4 sets, 35kg, 50kg, 2x 60kg, 15-11 reps

No Cardio today as I'm too tired.

*Post workout Grub*

isolate, hmb, creatine, glutamine

Porridge oats with mixed berries.

*Done*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Tonight was *chest and biceps*

Been suffering from a toothache. Went to the dentist and he said I have a gum infection. I haven't been able to eat solids for a couple of days. Energy levels are quite low right now. Hopefully I should get back to normal within a few days now that I'm on antibiotics.

*Pec Deck*

2 sec squeeze at peak contraction

7 sets, 12-8 reps, 20kg-63kg

*Cable Crossovers*

No measurements on the machine plates

10 plates / 10

11 plates / 8

9 plates / 12

*Lying Hammer Chest Press*

2 x 60kg / 8

2 x 80kg / 9-8 + 3 partials

*Pec Flyes*

3 x 61kg / 10

*DB Curls*

Do one arm then the other

3 x 17.5kg / 12-10 reps

*Preacher Curls*

25kg / 10

40kg / 8

2 x 50kg / 8

*D-Ring Single arm cable curls*

2 x 25kg / 10-10

309kg / 9-9

*Post Workout Grub*

Oats and berries - i managed to eat this ok without too much pain

Glutamine, hmb, creatine, isolate

*All Done*

Going home now to try and eat something proper!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Morning chaps... I'm off to church for some fasted cardio and abs. :thumbup1:

*Right I'm back...*

30 mins steep incline treadmill

80kg for 75 rope crunches

50 hammer seated crunches

30 normal crunches


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A very quick *legs session* tonight as I was running really late.

*Single Leg Extensions*

1 warm-up set, 20kg each leg for 20 reps

6 sets, 30kg-50kg each leg for 12-10 reps

*Leg Press*

3 x 20 reps, 200kg - 260kg

*Reverse Hack Squats*

3 x 10 reps, 40kg - 120kg

Hard flex at the top

*Lying Ham Curls*

4 sets, 20 reps, 25-30kg

*Post workout Grub*

Isolate, glutamine, creatine, hmb mix

Porridge oats with berries

*Done*

Home for bath and for some more grub. Cardio only day tomorrow.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Yesterdays delts, traps and tricep session was crap. The carb depletion has really effect my strength and stamina.

Last night I went a bit carb mad and scoffed a whole fruit cake and 6 slices of cheese on toast. Felt really bloated... but satisified

This is what I felt like afterwards... Jason Huh at his finest :lol:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Todays *back session * was great. I had energy and felt motivated... God bless fruit cake! :lol:

I don't normally do cheat meals... and I dont really want to start. However, I think I will carb up every 3 weeks or so. But this time I'll use clean carbs and not become a gummy bear monster like @TELBOR

*Close grip Pulldowns*

35kg /20

49kg / 12

2 x 63kg / 10

56kg / 20 (a bit tough)

63kg / 12 + 5

77kg / 8 + 1

90kg / 4 + 2 partials PB

*T-Bar Rows*

Hold the bar at peak contraction for 2 secs

let it hand to stretch the lats at the bottom... its a killer!

2 x 40kg / 12

50kg / 12

2 x 60kg / 10

80kg / 6 + 2 partials

*Rope Pulldowns to Waist*

4 x 37.5kg / 12 ,10, 8 ,9

*MTS High Rows*

30kg a side / 20

40kg a side / 15

50kg a side / 13

60kg a side / 8 PB

*Single Arm D-Ring Lat Pulldowns to front*

You gotta try this one. You really feel your back and shoulders working hard.

28kg / 10 reps each

35kg / 10 reps each

35kg / 10 reps each

42kg / 6 reps each

*Post Workout Grub*

Porridge oats with berries

HMB, Glutamine, Creatine, Isolate

*All done*

Sunday morning will be fasted cardio at 9am when the gym opens


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Wide awake at 6... Now waiting for gym to open. Today is fasted cardio and abs

*Right, I'm back and I did...*

35 mins steady state, fasted, steep incline treadmill

80kg for 100 reps Rope ab crunches

12 weight bricks (no weight markings) seated ab crunches for 50 reps

Now I'm shovelling down an omelette


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Last night was *Chest and Biceps*

*Pec Deck*

2 sec squeeze at peak contraction

7 sets, 15-10 reps, 28kg-56kg

*Low to High Cable Cross-overs*

3 sets, 12 reps, 2-4 plates (no weight measurement)

2 sec squeeze at peak contraction

*Hammer Bench Press*

5 sets, 40kg-120kg, 10-6 reps

*Single Arm Machine Curls*

3 sets, 10 reps, 20kg

*Cable Preacher Curls*

5 sets, 15-10 reps, 35kg-50kg

Hard 2 sec squeeze on the last 3 sets

Usual post work-out grub

*Job done*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

This morning at 5:30am was fasted cardio

40 mins steep incline

80kg / 100 reps RP Rope Cable Crunches

Off home for a tasty 2 whole egg, 8 whites omelette

Tonight is legs&#8230;


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Here is this mornings photo of awesomeness... yeah I mean the omelette not my back... :lol:

Shot yesterday when cold in the loos at work










Todays' brekkie&#8230;


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking nice and thick mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Looking nice and thick mate


Cheers bud... Slowly getting there. :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Just got home from the gym... i'm a bit knackered. But now i'm off from work until next Wednesday :thumbup1:

Tonight was *Delts, Traps and Triceps*

*Partial ROM Lateral Raises*

Just like flapping wings...lol

6 set, 25-50kg, 10 reps

*Lateral Raises*

Full ROM

3 x 50kg / 10

*Rear Cable Flyes*

5 sets, 47-61kg for 10

*Hammer Shoulder Press*

40kg a side, 10

3 x 50kg a side for 10, 10 , 8+ 3 partials

*DB Shrugs*

Hold at the top for 2 secs

5 x 35g DBs, 15, 10, 12, 11, 7

*Tricep Kickbacks*

4 x 15-20kg, 15, 10, 10, 10

*Seated Tricep Dips*

No lockout, constant tension

2x 70kg / 15

84kg/ 10

91kg / 10

*Job Done*


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That omelette looks spot on mate, mine always look sh!t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Here is this mornings photo of awesomeness... yeah I mean the omelette not my back... :lol:
> 
> Shot yesterday when cold in the loos at work
> 
> ...


Looking good mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Trained this morning for a change instead of doing fasted cardio.

*Back Day*

*Close Grip Pulldowns*

Keeping back straight, pulldown to touch chest under pecs and hold

7 sets, 15-8 reps, 35-77kg

*Rope Pulls from high to the waist*

Hold the contraction for 2 secs

4 sets, 40kg/12, 55kg/10, 60kg/10, 80kg/8+5 RP

*MTS High Rows*

40kg each side / 15, 10, 10, 10

*Machine Row*

3 sets overhand, 2 sets neutral grip

56kg / 12

77kg / 10, 10, 8, 4

*Single Arm D-Ring Pulldowns*

2 x 35kg for 10 reps for each arm/

*Job Done*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Just back from the gym...second time today... for a quick 30 mins of steady-state steep incline treadmill.

I kept my heart rate between 130-140bpm


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I've had a little lie in this morning... But now I'm up... Downed some ECA+ 5iu Ansomone, and I'm off to the gym for some fasted cardio

*Right i'm back, I did this...*

45mins steep incline, steady-state treadmill

80kg / 75 reps Rope crunches

12 bricks (no weight measurement) seated ab crunches

Tyre smacking with a sledgehammer.

*Job done*

I'm really starving now... one of my famous omelettes to the rescue


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm up and waiting in ancipation for church to open at 9am... I wanna go and smash my chest and bis this morning. :bounce:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> I'm up and waiting in ancipation for church to open at 9am... I wanna go and smash my chest and bis this morning. :bounce:


Reps for Jesus


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Reps for Jesus


 :lol: the gym is the only thing I'm religious about matey.

How are you doing this fine, sunny morning?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> the gym is the only thing I'm religious about matey.
> 
> How are you doing this fine, sunny morning?


Me too lol

Good thanks mate. Been up since 5,been playing PlayStation while I get the chance lol before Mrs gets up and beats me up.

Got much else planned for today?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Me too lol
> 
> Good thanks mate. Been up since 5,been playing PlayStation while I get the chance lol before Mrs gets up and beats me up.
> 
> Got much else planned for today?


Gym... Eating... Maybe a bit of gardening. I've also got to get myself motivated to finish writing an app I'm working on.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Gym... Eating... Maybe a bit of gardening. I've also got to get myself motivated to finish writing an app I'm working on.


I'd love to have a garden to fvxk about in.

Nice, what kind of app?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'd love to have a garden to fvxk about in.
> 
> Nice, what kind of app?


Diet, sups, gear and training management. If your coach has it too, then he can send you updates and they automatically appear in your app. And your updates automatically go to him. None of this sending emails around any more. It's taking a bit of time to write. You will be able to use it on a Mac, iPad and iPhone during training.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Diet, sups, gear and training management. If your coach has it too, then he can send you updates and they automatically appear in your app. And your updates automatically go to him. None of this sending emails around any more. It's taking a bit of time to write. You will be able to use it on a Mac, iPad and iPhone during training.


Sounds good. No Android?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sounds good. No Android?


I don't know how to. Lol. It's only a hobby thing. Doing mostly for myself.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> I don't know how to. Lol. It's only a hobby thing. Doing mostly for myself.


Oh lol.

I wanted to make my own app. A roulette bot that would play for you,looked up app making and it looks fvcking hard haha.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Oh lol.
> 
> I wanted to make my own app. A roulette bot that would play for you,looked up app making and it looks fvcking hard haha.


Well I'm going to need some testers... So when I'm ready you can have a copy if you want bud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Well I'm going to need some testers... So when I'm ready you can have a copy if you want bud


Ideal. Cheers mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

SO this morning was *Chest and Biceps*

Good session, really focussed with reasonable weights. ECA helped tons.

*Pec Deck*

A nice hard 2 sec squeeze at the top really mutilates those puppies 

28kg / 20 warm-up

42kg / 10

49kg / 10

4 x 63kg / 10, 9+1 partial, 9, 8

*Cable Cross-over*

Again a 2 sec squeeze at peak contraction

25kg each side / 10

30kg each side / 10

35kg each side / 8 + 2 partials

*Cable Flyes*

Switched to these for shoulder stability

Again an nice 2 sec flex at peak contraction.

47kg / 10

61kg / 10

75kg / 10

89kg / 8

*Hammer Chest Press*

5 sets followed by a grinding triple drop set with 20 reps a pop.

40kg / 10

80kg / 10

3 x 95kg / 10-8

50kg / 20

30kg / 20

20kg / 17 + 1 partial

*DB Bicep Curls*

I like to do a set for one arm, then the other and keep swapping until all sets are done with no extra rest.

15kg each side / 10-10

20kg each side / 10-10, 8-8, 7-7

*Single Arm D-Ring Preacher Curls*

25 / 8-8

2x 30 / 8-8, 7-7

*High Cable to Low Curls*

Sit in a lat pulldown with an EZ bar and lean all the way back until you are lying down. Then curl the fvck out of that bar so it touches just above your forehead.

2x 28kg / 10

2x 42kg / 10, 8

*D-Ring Bicep Curls*

2x 25kg / 10-10

2x 30kg / 10-10, 8-8

*Post workout grub*

HMB, Creatine, Glutamine, Isolate shake

75g Porridge oats made with koko coconut milk

a Handful of blueberries

*Job Done!*

Off home for a bath, and one of my famous omelettes.

Tomorrow morning is going to be leg day. I really need to pummel these as I've been woosing out and feeling a bit weak due to illness and low-carb diet. This time i'm gonna down some ECA and pre-workout and work through it.

Smell ya later... :thumbup1:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Well I'm going to need some testers... So when I'm ready you can have a copy if you want bud


Id love to test that to mate, be happy to pay for it if you wanted a contribution!

How do you go about making an app if it isn't your job? Sounds to geeky to me :lol: I don't think I'd have the patience!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

musclemate said:


> SO this morning was *Chest and Biceps*
> 
> Good session, really focussed with reasonable weights. ECA helped tons.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great session that mate, I used ECA's when I ran low carbs last year but tbh they feck me over... Even if I have them at 8am I still can't sleep at night


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Id love to test that to mate, be happy to pay for it if you wanted a contribution!
> 
> How do you go about making an app if it isn't your job? Sounds to geeky to me :lol: I don't think I'd have the patience!


Cheers...but there is no need for cash. I'll open a thread about it when I'm nearly ready for testing and invite a few people.

I use to be a developer, then I moved into design and user experience. I've used some fitness apps and though they were all a bit lacking...and hardly any dealt with the coach/trainer relationship.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Sounds like a great session that mate, I used ECA's when I ran low carbs last year but tbh they feck me over... Even if I have them at 8am I still can't sleep at night


Yeah...it felt good..and I felt really motivated.

I took 4 ephedrine, 200mg caffeine, 75mg aspirin this AM and felt like I chucked down a kilo of beta alanine. All prickly and red faced for 40 mins. That went away and I was really up for it :lol:

I can only take it in the morning otherwise I don't sleep to well either.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Cheers...but there is no need for cash. I'll open a thread about it when I'm nearly ready for testing and invite a few people.
> 
> I use to be a developer, then I moved into design and user experience. I've used some fitness apps and though they were all a bit lacking...and hardly any dealt with the coach/trainer relationship.


Sounds like a fantastic idea mate, could make some good money to I would imagine, I know there are a lot of gyms which would use it such as the big chains like: total fitness, pure gym etc... I'm sure as you say your doing it for yourself but would also be good to make money wouldn't it!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Yeah...it felt good..and I felt really motivated.
> 
> I took 4 ephedrine, 200mg caffeine, 75mg aspirin this AM and felt like I chucked down a kilo of beta alanine. All prickly and red faced for 40 mins. That went away and I was really up for it :lol:
> 
> I can only take it in the morning otherwise I don't sleep to well either.


Sounds good bud, what weight are you?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Sounds good bud, what weight are you?


As of yesterday I was 96.7kg. I'm doing a slow recomp to get lean.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

This morning was a bit of *Legs*

*Single Leg Extensions*

15kg / 20 reps each leg

30kg / 12 reps each leg

40kg / 15 reps each leg

2 x 50kg / 10 reps each leg

40kg / 18 reps each leg

*Lying Leg Press*

200kg / 20

250kg / 15

275kg / 15

300kg / 10

330kg / 10

360kg / 8

400kg / 5 PB

*Reverse Hack Squat*

75kg / 12

96kg / 12

110kg / 10

130kg / 10

160kg / 8

*Lying Ham Curls*

25kg / 20

30kg / 20

40kg / 17

50kg / 16 RP

55kg / 12 RP

*Standing Calf Raises*

3x 130kg / 20

*Seated Calf Raises*

3 x 40kg / 15-10

*JOB DONE*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been reading back through my journal and realised I've become a boring old fvcker. Instead of a decent bit of commentary on my training and day... I've been just listing out what I've done in that session.

I'll make a bit more of a concerted effort... So sorry for being a boring sh1t. :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

musclemate said:


> I've been reading back through my journal and realised I've become a boring old fvcker. Instead of a decent bit of commentary on my training and day... I've been just listing out what I've done in that session.
> 
> I'll make a bit more of a concerted effort... So sorry for being a boring sh1t. :lol:


Hey bud, I think sometimes the journals where it's hardcore training are the best :thumb: but you can't beat a bit of banter to


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Good morning to you... It's 5:20 and I'm up. Sitting down for a quite cup of coffee before I'm off to the gym for some fasted cardio and some ab work.

I've also jabbed 5iu of Ansomone GH, and downed 25mcg T3, 10mg Yohimbine hcl, 3x ephedrine, 200mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin. Should kick in by 6.

Luckily, I don't have to go back to work until tomorrow. 

*I'm back...this is what I got up to...*

40mins steep incline steady-state treadmill

80kg / 30 reps rope crunches

90kg / 30 reps rope crunches

3x 36kg / 30, 30, 30 Seated Crunches

2x 50kg / 15 reps side cable crunches

It was a great session, felt full of beans. I could have carried on for another hour lol.

I'm now starving hungry and need to demolish some eggs... 8 whites, 2 whole, roasted peppers and red onions... Lovely!

Have a great day boys and girls :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Good morning to you... It's 5:20 and I'm up. Sitting down for a quite cup of coffee before I'm off to the gym for some fasted cardio and some ab work.
> 
> I've also jabbed 5iu of Ansomone GH, and downed 25mcg T3, 10mg Yohimbine hcl, 3x ephedrine, 200mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin. Should kick in by 6.
> 
> Luckily, I don't have to go back to work until tomorrow.


Lol "should kick in" I'd be off my face!!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been cruising for a little while on NP Sust at 250mg pw. I think it's time I got serious again and continue with "project lean as fvck". Therefore, I'm going to start a nice classic cycle of test, tren and Masteron. I'm making up my mind between Test400 or Sustanon.

I'll be doing EOD:

100mg NP Mast P

100mg NP Tren A

250mg NP Sustanon (or 200mg NP T400)

I'll also be taking every day first thing:

25mcg T3

3-5iu Ansomone GH

10mg Yohimbine HCL

And rotate between ECA and Clen EVERY 5 days..

30-40mg Ephedrine, 200mg Caffiene, 75mg Asprin

80-160mg Clen

I'll keep it going for about 6-8 weeks, then jump back down on a cruise again.

Diet will be strictly controlled with timed carbs post workout only and the meal afterwards Need the energy to keep pummelling the crap out of my old body. Lol I will only be using shakes during training... So that will be Pepto-pro, and a glutamine, creatine mix. And then again post workout shake with isolate, creatine, glutamine and HMB.

Really looking forward to this. I'll keep you all updated on my progress. :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm tucking into breakkie now... starving... isn't that a thing of beauty?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

musclemate said:


> I've been cruising for a little while on NP Sust at 250mg pw. I think it's time I got serious again and continue with "project lean as fvck". Therefore, I'm going to start a nice classic cycle of test, tren and Masteron. I'm making up my mind between Test400 or Sustanon.
> 
> I'll be doing EOD:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've got a decent plan going mate, how you finding Neuro Pharma?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Sounds like you've got a decent plan going mate, how you finding Neuro Pharma?


Love it. Always PIP free, and nice and smooth going in. I just use NP and Alpha Pharma too. Thinking about Baltic because of the good reviews.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Love it. Always PIP free, and nice and smooth going in. I just use NP and Alpha Pharma too. Thinking about Baltic because of the good reviews.


Baltic seems to be getting great reviews doesn't it, I still think NP is pretty well priced though :thumb:

Do you still use your coach? Does he plan the Diet, Training and PED usage?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah. I use Big Jim. He prepares all of the basics and leaves me to tweak as I see fit. I prefer to do it this way then I don't get bored.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Morning chaps

I'm up and off to church for some holy fasted cardio. This morning I've switched fat burners for five days. I've just had 3x50mg wildcat Clen... I don't think much of these by the way. 10mg Yohimbine HCL, 100mg caffeine and a double espresso to give the day a little kick in the rubber parts.

Tonight is delts, traps, and triceps.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Yeah. I use Big Jim. He prepares all of the basics and leaves me to tweak as I see fit. I prefer to do it this way then I don't get bored.


Sorry mate only just seen the response, how long have you used him for?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Sorry mate only just seen the response, how long have you used him for?


About a year and a half


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A bit of a weird session tonight. I was a bit constrained with time as I have an Ocado delivery booked. I forgot my bloody book where I record my sessions in. Tonight was suppose to be delts, traps and triceps. I had enough time for a quick delts and some tris.

Tomorrow night is going to be back... I'll whack in some trap work to make up for missing it tonight.

I felt quite buzzy all morning, and kept topping up the buzz with a couple of cups of coffee.

By about 4 I was really tired, had to go to the loo and have a power nap. :lol:

Anyway... enough of this b0llocks..

*Shoulder Press on Hammer machine*

7 sets, can't remember the weights. Targeted around 15-10 reps

Did some partials for the last set

*Single Arm Cable Side Lateral Raises*

5 sets, 20kg?, 10 reps i think

*Single arm Front cable raises*

3 sets, 15kg?, 10-8 reps

*Rope Tricep Pushdowns*

5 sets, 40-65kg, 15-10 reps

*Rope overhead tricep extension*

2 sets, 30kg, 10 reps

*Seated Triceps Dips*

2 x 80kg for 15 reps

*JOB DONE*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

A bit tired right now. Downed the fat burners and jabbed the gh.

Off to fasted cardio... Treadmill, abs, and some tyre smacking


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm shattered. Got back from the gym at 10pm and had a decent back session. I'll write it up tomorrow.

Night night :sleeping:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I was so knackered yesterday. I think the mixture of a low carb diet, the fat burners and gh are draining me by late afternoon. I want to chow down of a packet of jaffa cakes or something and a triple espresso to perk me up... but I didn't.

So Thursday night was *Back*. It was a good session, and I had a great mind-muscle connection going on. During contractions i squeezed hard and held it for 1-2 seconds on all movements. This, and decreasing rest time really up the ante and increased intensity somewhat. I'm trying to keep my sessions short and intense right now.

*Close Grip Pulldowns*

Ensuring a good stretch at the top and pull down so that the v-bar hits just below the pecs on the sternum.

42kg / 15

56kg / 12

70kg / 10, 9, 8, 7

*Machine Rows*

Did this with a neutral grip so its like a wider version of seated cable rows.

56kg / 20

70kg / 10, 10

84kg / 9

91kg / 8, 8 + 3 partials

*Hammer Pullover*

40kg / 12

70kg / 12

90kg / 10, 10

*Lat Pulldown to front*

82kg / 10, 8, 8

68kg / 18, 15

*MTS High Row*

Again a good stretch at the top and a hard squeeze at the bottom.

45kg each side / 10, 9

50kg each side / 9, 9, 5

*Single Arm D-Ring Pulldown*

I like doing this with a d-ring. It lets my wrists rotate as they need to so you get a much better contraction and stretch.

So pull down to the front, then pull your elbow back and squeeze your back... go on... try it out

30kg / 10 reps each side

35kg / 10, 9 reps each side

42kg / 9, 7, 5 reps each side.

...and now back back feels huge and i'm fvcked. Need food.

the usual post-work grub downed quickly. Off home

*Job Done*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I woke up at 6 this morning, at least an hour and a half later than normal. I obviously needed it. Luckily I'm working from home today so I can still go to the gym and smash out some fasted cardio. Downed the usual fat burners, some gh, and a nice cuppa... also started loading up on 500mg of NP Sustanon.

*Steep incline treadmill*

35 mins, keeping heart rate between 130-140bpm

*Hanging Leg Raises*

3 x 15

1 x 10 with a 10kg DB between my ankles

Off home for a smashing omelette. I'll be back for cardio part 2 this evening. 30-60 mins this time. No weights today.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Meal 1...A bit of omelette porn...


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

And I thought i would try and create a video or gif as I wanted to see what my back was like and see if I have started to get any detail coming through. I know... its a long shot. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice traps ... The omellet looks awsowe too


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Just finished my 2nd cardio session of the day... 35 mins of steady state steep incline treadmill.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Got up this morning at 6-ish. Felt like I had a good nights rest. Well it is 1 hour more in bed than normal! I'm looking forward to starting a new training program on Monday. Going to focus on more pre-exhaust isolation exercises before jumping on to the compound movements. I'll also be doing 20-30 sets each session, followed by 30-60 minute cardio. If I manage to get up in the morning, I also be doing 30 minutes fasted cardio each morning. It's going to be a hard schedule this month... but I'm determined to get rid of the remaining fat and lean-up.

So the usual clen, yohimbine, T3, and caffiene intake, together with a lovely cuppa first thing. About 7-ish I scoffed down an omelette. Arrived at the gym for around 9-ish.

*Chest and Biceps*

Warmed up with a some chest and shoulder movements, together with some stretching. Us older gits really need to warm-up more than you younger guys.

*Pec Deck*

Kicked off with a warm-up set with 28kg for 15 reps

All subsequent sets I did with a hard 2 sec squeeze at the peak contraction.

2 x 49kg / 10

3 x 63kg / 10 RP

One more set to go...

63kg to 14kg to failure

This last set was a killer. I started with 63kg to failure, then stepped my way down the weight stack, 1 plate at a time.

Each plate going to failure. Right the way down to 14kg. All I can say is "fvcking hell.. it was a awesome". :thumbup1:

I was laughing at myself struggling to do reps with 14kg and hold a squeeze. :lol:

Totally recommend this to anyone who want to really give themselves a shock.

*Low Incline Cable Flyes*

Not a lot of people do these. But give it a try. Stick an incline bench between the cable cross-over machine.

The time under tension is 100% of the rep throughout the whole set. Together with a nice 2 sec squeeze at peak contraction... you're on to another winner.

Another trick is to do 1 rep in normal position, the next rep slightly below your pecs, then the next rep even lower. Then go back up to the top and repeat.

What this does it hit every fibre in your pecs and front delts savagely.

..and you dont need heavy weights doing this either.

15kg each side / 10

15kg each side / 9

10kg each side / 10

10kg each side / 9

15kg each side / 7

*Hammer bench Press*

3 x 80kg / 10, 10, 10

then moved over to the Powersport Chest Press

4 x 90kg / 8, 6, 5, 4

Chest was completely smashed after that lot. The pre-exhaust sets really did their job.

*DB Curls*

3 x 20kg / 10

*Single arm Cable Preachers*

3 x 30kg / 8-8, 7-7, 5-5

*Rope Hammer Curls*

30kg / 15

2 x 50kg / 10

55kg / 6

*JOB DONE*

I'm really happy with todays session. i'm feeling psyched for leg day tomorrow morning.

And for some reason I feeling really horny too... got to get home sharpish :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

My omelettes never look half as good as yours, mine look like my cat threw up on the plate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Got up this morning at 6-ish. Felt like I had a good nights rest. Well it is 1 hour more in bed than normal! I'm looking forward to starting a new training program on Monday. Going to focus on more pre-exhaust isolation exercises before jumping on to the compound movements. I'll also be doing 20-30 sets each session, followed by 30-60 minute cardio. If I manage to get up in the morning, I also be doing 30 minutes fasted cardio each morning. It's going to be a hard schedule this month... but I'm determined to get rid of the remaining fat and lean-up.
> 
> So the usual clen, yohimbine, T3, and caffiene intake, together with a lovely cuppa first thing. About 7-ish I scoffed down an omelette. Arrived at the gym for around 9-ish.
> 
> ...


Good session there


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

In church first thing doing 50 mins of fasted cardio... Followed by rope ab crunches 80kg for 75 reps.

New routine from tomorrow...


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

35 mins of fasted cardio this morning... Steady-state, steep incline treadmill.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It was legs last night... I'll write up later. Right now I'm enjoying a nice cuppa, then I'm off to the gym for some fasted cardio


----------

